# Whats On Tap At The Platform Bar - Brissy



## WSC

At Chappos request here is what is going on at the Platform Bar:

Squire Amber
Fat Yak Pale Ale
Hoegaarden
Squire Golden
Little Creatures Bright Ale
LCPA
Squire Pilsner
Stone and Wood Draught


Coming soon - Barking Flamingo

What I have requested:
MT beers - any of them
Sunshine Coast Beers

As other posts they have the Mad Brewers Commerorative Ale plus heaps of others in bottle. Good range of German Wheats and other Aussie beers.

Go next door to the bottle shop for good range of beers to take home.

I have no affiliation although they do give me a free pony to try new beers........I think they do that for everyone ......


----------



## chappo1970

On ya WSC! Thanks!

Wish I didn't have to high tail it home for dinner with the out-laws <_<


----------



## beersom

WSC said:


> What I have requested:
> MT beers - any of them
> 
> ......


 will see if i can get them to take some of our Belgian Dubbel and our new ESB
... on a side note I just brewed a new batch of Yippy IPA with the homebrew equivalant of 208 grams of hops !!!!!



edit for spelling


----------



## chappo1970

beersom said:


> will see if i can get them to take some of our Belgian Dubbel and our new ESB
> ... on a side note I just brewed a new batch of Yippy IPA with the homebrew equivalant of 208 grams of hops !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> edit for spelling



Yeah! Yeah! Beersom! Bloody awesome mate! Do it! Belgian Dubbel :wub: 

BTW wanna share that recipe? Doesn't hurt to ask?


----------



## beersom

Chappo said:


> Yeah! Yeah! Beersom! Bloody awesome mate! Do it! Belgian Dubbel :wub:
> 
> BTW wanna share that recipe? Doesn't hurt to ask?


 
would love to share the recipe but as i don't own the brewery it wouldn't be right of me to do so.
However ... if you ask the right questions I would be more than happy to answer and give as much assistance as I can - I just can't give everything away.


----------



## chappo1970

Cheers Beersom


----------



## winkle

I wish the Platform bar would let us know where it was open <_<


----------



## MarkBastard

Looks like it's at the Grand Central.

Breakfast Creek also have Fat Yak and Hoegaarden on tap, as well as other stuff


----------



## chappo1970

You heading over this afternoon MB? Meeting GravityGuru at about 5 for a few.


----------



## Hargie

WSC said:


> What I have requested:
> MT beers - any of them
> Sunshine Coast Beers




....WSC....mate, i've got a nice fresh batch of the gold medal dunkelweizen just about ready...it's off to the Taphouse Anzac Day specTapular in Sydney & Melbourne....i'd love to see it @ Platform Bar as well....

...thanks for requesting us...we need all the help we can get...


...Cheers...

Scott H 
SCB


----------



## MarkBastard

Chappo said:


> You heading over this afternoon MB? Meeting GravityGuru at about 5 for a few.



sorry mate first ive heard of this and i just promised the fairer sex id take her to mexican...

where you going? platform bar? gimme a full report tomorrow inc pictures!


----------



## WSC

> ....WSC....mate, i've got a nice fresh batch of the gold medal dunkelweizen just about ready...it's off to the Taphouse Anzac Day specTapular in Sydney & Melbourne....i'd love to see it @ Platform Bar as well....
> 
> ...thanks for requesting us...we need all the help we can get...



Scott, have you approached them, they really need more decent QLD beers....James Squire, Little Creature and Matilda Bay are good but they are hardly struggling micros.

Maybe we need to start a petition???


----------



## AlphaOne

WSC said:


> Scott, have you approached them, they really need more decent QLD beers....James Squire, Little Creature and Matilda Bay are good but they are hardly struggling micros.
> 
> Maybe we need to start a petition???



i can think of another micro in need of outlets


----------



## winkle

Be worth talking to the drinks chain Brendan, they do beer tastings monthly at the Bel (and elsewhere I guess). Barons managed to get two new seasonals (never bottled) on a tap there as well. (Google the rubber stamp for a look)


----------



## Snowdog

winkle said:


> I wish the Platform bar would let us know where it was open <_<




Grand Central Station on Ann street. They say they're open from noon to late Monday to Saturday.

And yes, some more local brews (MT, Brisbane Brewing, Sunshine Coast, Northern Rivers) would be great. I do like the Stone & Wood even though it seems to taste different each time I have one. Speaking of Stone & Wood.. I guess its available at the Story Bridge Hotel now.

Enjoyed the Barons Bock when it was at the Platform, and liked having the Alpha Pale too. Last time I was there the tap-beer selection seemed a bit lacking. Now they have Little Creatures instead of the Alpha, which ain't bad but I can get it elsewhere (Milanos on Queen Street), and Fat Yak can be had _anywhere_ on Queen street these days. 

Still, the place is quite nice overall.


----------



## chappo1970

Well an enjoyable evening tipple was had

Mark_Bastard as requested....









Now there is a reason why we aren't profession brewers! Suggest you all try some 1020 very nice indeed.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Well an enjoyable evening tipple was had
> 
> Mark_Bastard as requested....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is a reason why we aren't profession brewers! Suggest you all try some 1020 very nice indeed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo


 noice, just wish it wasn't closed for a private function or shut when I go past.

Edit: I liked those glasses that much I bought a few :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> edit: I liked those glasses that much I bought a few :icon_cheers:



Winkle,

They would not sell me any Hoegaarden glasses until I saw the manager (Who surrendered to my charm :lol: ). Have things changed that much? :blink: What did you promise the manager? h34r: 

TP


----------



## nate2g

WSC said:


> What I have requested:
> MT beers - any of them
> Sunshine Coast Beers



I agree we need these guys to represent. I don't see why there can't be more support for local micros and free up taps to put them on. Why waste taps to put on JS & LC brews when you can get them right next door or many other venues around the city. The current tap list is embarrassing but I understand that they have a market to serve to (read:suits). But I reckon the majority of patrons would support say MT Beer if the staff know the beer and have the willingness to push quality craft brews, instead of looking bored and not really giving a shit like they usually do. I'll end my rant now but I have a dream that maybe oneday we will have a real beer bar in Brissie...hint hint Taphouse h34r: :icon_cheers:


----------



## beersom

nate2g said:


> I agree we need these guys to represent. I don't see why there can't be more support for local micros and free up taps to put them on. h34r: :icon_cheers:


 The platform bar is great with regard to assistance for small brewers and support us all in many ways.


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Winkle,
> 
> They would not sell me any Hoegaarden glasses until I saw the manager (Who surrendered to my charm :lol: ). Have things changed that much? :blink: What did you promise the manager? h34r:
> 
> TP



:icon_offtopic: Got mine at the Hospitality shop in the Valley Pete, about $6 each.


----------



## Bribie G

B_chan said:


> i can think of another micro in need of outlets



So what's the latest B_Chan? You've dropped under the radar recently.


----------



## kevo

> will see if i can get them to take some of our Belgian Dubbel and our new ESB



Had some of the ESB at the MT brewery last week - absolutely awesome, best beer I've tried for a long time.

The Dubbel was great too.


----------



## WSC

> Why waste taps to put on JS & LC brews when you can get them right next door or many other venues around the city. The current tap list is embarrassing but I understand that they have a market to serve to (read:suits).



I don't know for sure, but I would guess Lion and CUB still give them discounts/rebates if they stock their "craft" brands in the Platform. If you looked at the numbers, the beer served out of the platform bar would only be a small % of the other bar. They can't afford to get the big breweries off side.

This is just my read on it. Anyone actually know how it works?


----------



## MarkBastard

Perhaps the other point is that people actually like JS, LC, MB?


----------



## WSC

> Perhaps the other point is that people actually like JS, LC, MB?



You are right but, if you differentiate yourself as a craft beer location I find it a little odd that the majority of your tap beer is in some way linked to the major brewers. Oh and to get anything else in a bottle you have to pay $7-$10 for. Who's making all the cash here, cause I don't think it's the micro's.

The 3 beers you mention are all great but also if you are in Queensland you really need to make sure you have a good chunk of you tap beers from local brewers.

There is nothing unique about having JC,LC and MB on tap, as others have said you can get that by walking down the Queens St Mall.


----------



## nate2g

beersom said:


> The platform bar is great with regard to assistance for small brewers and support us all in many ways.



Ian, it's all good...I'm only an outsider looking in and I definitely have no idea what happens 'behind the scenes' but I'm sure there's individuals who do show a lot of support to you guys.

My disappointment of the PB was more from a personal perspective (as a beer enthusiast), and I'm sure a number of other people feel the same. I'd just like to see more enthusiasm to showcase what the micro scene in the area (albeit tiny), has to offer. Even just one or two taps that can be rotated on a regular basis would be great. No doubt I enjoy a LCPA or JSGA every now and then as well, but how about we start introducing new styles of beers to even the most staunch pale lager drinker. We'll never know how well these beers could be received if patrons don't even get a chance to try them. 

Moving on I look forward to trying the new brews Ian, I need to get back up there soon! :icon_drunk:


----------



## WSC

Chuck Hahn will apparently be at the Platform at 4.30pm to 5.30pm today (Wednesday) to present the Ten20.


----------



## WSC

Not sure if anyone else went but this was worthwhile.

Free tasting of the Ten20 and Chuck poured my porter for me.

I still stand by my comments re JS, but they do promote their beers well and are a good step off into better beers for the average punter.


----------



## chappo1970

WSC said:


> Not sure if anyone else went but this was worthwhile.
> 
> Free tasting of the Ten20 and Chuck poured my porter for me.
> 
> I still stand by my comments re JS, but they do promote their beers well and are a good step off into better beers for the average punter.



Didn't make it unfortunately WSC, thanks for the heads up thou :icon_cheers: , sounds like I missed out big time. But I do agree with your comments as the ten20 is a great setup if the punters take a hold of it. I actually liked it alot and agree with GG comments. I would prefer ten20 to be scattered around the locals than say Tooheys Old (which is always my fall guy in despirate times).

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## WSC

Anyone up for a cheeky platform beer at about 4.30pm? Can't stay for more than 1 or 2.....


----------



## WSC

Coopers Dark Ale now on Tap. Tastes OK, served up a bit too cold for me.

Order something else and a Dark Ale, drink the first one and by that time the Dark Ale will be the right temp.


----------



## Bribie G

WSC said:


> Coopers Dark Ale now on Tap. Tastes OK, served up a bit too cold for me.
> 
> Order something else and a Dark Ale, drink the first one and by that time the Dark Ale will be the right temp.



Brilliant mate, I actually started a thread on where I could get Coopers Dark in Bris and here it is whoohoo. I'll get in for a few before the pandemic :lol:

Edit: 
Get off at Strathpine for a pee
Get off at Caboolture, pee
couple in the Club Tavern
pee
bus home

ripper.


----------



## clarkey7

WSC said:


> Anyone up for a cheeky platform beer at about 4.30pm? Can't stay for more than 1 or 2.....


I didn't see this thread as I was on the bus to the platform bar at 4.30pm last Friday.

Was waiting for couple of mates so had to work my way through some of the on tap pleasures........

Tough job....

From memory, there was 

Byron bay Draught Ale, Maltilda Bay Fat Yak, Pipsqueek Cider, A rasberry wheat with a fancy name that I can't remember and some other beers that I had tried before 

I also tried the Twenty Ten Anniversary Ale, Murray's Porter and a Weiss.......

Lucky I didn't see Coopers Dark ALe or I would have tried that too.

Then I went home before I fell over.....

Good night,

PB :chug:


----------



## WSC

Pocket Beers said:


> I didn't see this thread as I was on the bus to the platform bar at 4.30pm last Friday.
> 
> Was waiting for couple of mates so had to work my way through some of the on tap pleasures........
> 
> Tough job....
> 
> From memory, there was
> 
> Byron bay Draught Ale, Maltilda Bay Fat Yak, Pipsqueek Cider, A rasberry wheat with a fancy name that I can't remember and some other beers that I had tried before
> 
> I also tried the Twenty Ten Anniversary Ale, Murray's Porter and a Weiss.......
> 
> Lucky I didn't see Coopers Dark ALe or I would have tried that too.
> 
> Then I went home before I fell over.....
> 
> Good night,
> 
> PB :chug:



No worries, I got a Friday afternoon special and didn't make it (you know the ones where you get asked to do a 'little' thing before you leave.......that turns out to be a much bigger thing!)


----------



## Snowdog

Cooper's Dark at the Platform??? Yum! Too bad I'm a half a world away right now (Seattle).


----------



## Hargie

...Hey all....thanks to its form at AIBA and some requests from you guys, our Dunkelweizen should be on tap there this week...and the Summer Ale should be at the Belvedere shortly as well...

...Cheers...
Scott
SCB


----------



## winkle

Hargie said:


> ...Hey all....thanks to its form at AIBA and some requests from you guys, our Dunkelweizen should be on tap there this week...and the Summer Ale should be at the Belvedere shortly as well...
> 
> ...Cheers...
> Scott
> SCB



Good stuff, we've got some visitors up over the next week or two - looks like the "where to drink" issues are solved.


----------



## WSC

> ...Hey all....thanks to its form at AIBA and some requests from you guys, our Dunkelweizen should be on tap there this week...and the Summer Ale should be at the Belvedere shortly as well...



Bugger, not in the city today and away Thursday/Friday in Melbourne. Only gives me tomorrow to go in a have a few. Did you only give them one keg or more. Hoping it lasts a while!!


----------



## Hargie

WSC said:


> Bugger, not in the city today and away Thursday/Friday in Melbourne. Only gives me tomorrow to go in a have a few. Did you only give them one keg or more. Hoping it lasts a while!!



...don't panic mate, we'll get more to 'em if they get through it....btw the Taphouse in Melbourne has it on tap down there at the moment...

Cheers 
Scott
SCB


----------



## WSC

Oh no, no Dunkel on tap yet.

But had MT St Bridget in the bottle and Cascade First Harvest. 

St Bridget is a very good Belgium Dubbel. 

Cascade First Harvest is OK, not too different.

Thanks for the heads up on the taphouse.


----------



## mossyrocks

I'll be at the Platform bar around 1:00-1:30pm Friday if anyone wants to drop by for a couple.

Cheers


----------



## WSC

They only have a very limted stock of the MT St Bidget, better get in quick.


----------



## Hargie

WSC said:


> Oh no, no Dunkel on tap yet.
> 
> But had MT St Bridget in the bottle and Cascade First Harvest.
> 
> St Bridget is a very good Belgium Dubbel.
> 
> Cascade First Harvest is OK, not too different.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the taphouse.




...oops...sorry WSC...the boss was told on Sat when he dropped it off " is that the dunkelweizen ? great we've been expecting this"....can't be far off , sorry again....

Scott
SCB


----------



## chappo1970

mossyrocks said:


> I'll be at the Platform bar around 1:00-1:30pm Friday if anyone wants to drop by for a couple.
> 
> Cheers



Love ta Mossy! Friday is a little touch and go at the moment but I'll keep ya informed.

Chappo


----------



## Sully

Mossy, Im keen, just need to pass it with the Minister of War n Finance...
:icon_cheers:


----------



## mossyrocks

Ok guys, if you make it on Friday, excellent, if not, I'm sure we'll catchup soon.

I probably will only be there for about 2 hours but may come back around 4pm if anyone stays.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

2hrs  

That's heading into Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) territory.


----------



## WSC

> ...oops...sorry WSC...the boss was told on Sat when he dropped it off " is that the dunkelweizen ? great we've been expecting this"....can't be far off , sorry again....
> 
> Scott
> SCB



It's all good scott. They will definately have some left on Monday now. The guy behind the bar said they are waiting to finish another keg of something else before the but the dunkel on.


----------



## winkle

mossyrocks said:


> Ok guys, if you make it on Friday, excellent, if not, I'm sure we'll catchup soon.
> 
> I probably will only be there for about 2 hours but may come back around 4pm if anyone stays.
> 
> Cheers



Maybe a possible at 3-4pm?


----------



## winkle

Bugger I'm out this week  .


----------



## chappo1970

Phew! I was about to head off Winkle...

Maybe next week Guys?


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Phew! I was about to head off Winkle...
> 
> Maybe next week Guys?



Isn't Sully meeting you there?
Could be up 4 it next week.


----------



## chappo1970

Damn it was Mossy... h34r:


----------



## Snow

I went down for abeer with Mossy. No dunkelweizen  

Stone and Wood tastes good though....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## mossyrocks

Not much of a select on tap (in my opinion), but I caught with Snow for a couple.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

mossyrocks said:


> Not much of a select on tap (in my opinion), but I caught with Snow for a couple.
> 
> Cheers



Sorry I missed you and Snow. Hopefully next time?  

Chappo


----------



## WSC

Update for the Platform Tap Selection:

Squire Amber
Fat Yak Pale Ale
Hoegaarden
Squire Golden
Pisqueek Cider
Squire Pilsner
Stone and Wood Draught
Barking Flamingo - Raspberry Soda Water (IMHO)

Coopers Dark is gone.

Sunshine Coast Dunkel is still coming...they are waiting til they run out of Barking Flamingo so it could be a while........


----------



## WSC

Still no Dunkel!!!!

The barking flamingo is still on and actually tastes better with age, more flavour, better colour


----------



## WSC

Oh also forgot, they tell me they have a coopers vintage in the cellar aging for winter....giddyup!


----------



## Hargie

WSC said:


> Still no Dunkel!!!!
> 
> The barking flamingo is still on and actually tastes better with age, more flavour, better colour




...D'oh.....

...Ian Watson was up yesterday for a couple of beers and said that he was told it was gonna be on tap last night , where he incidentally was asked by LC to make sure that the Stimulus was gonna be fit to drink...tough job...


...sorry ,WSC and anyone else interested...they wanted it, they got it, wish they'd let you guys at it...

Scott 
SCB


----------



## winkle

Next Saturday I'm taking some visitors to the German club for lunch, then heading back in to the Platform for a session, hopefully one of these on tap will have lasted until then :unsure: .


----------



## nate2g

The Stimulus and Dunkleweizen are drinking pretty well...I think I'll stop in early next week again to indulge some more


----------



## Snowdog

Enjoyed some Stimulus, Dunkel, & Stone & Wood with lunch at the Platform today!
Hope it lasts the week for you.


----------



## WSC

Both the dunkel and the Stimulus are good drops. Tried them today.

Great stuff.


----------



## winkle

Arggh, stop drinking it all !


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Arggh, stop drinking it all !



I'm with Winkle... Stop it you guys or i will throw a tanty!

Alright Who's up for a quick few on Friday arvo say 4:30ish? (I'm sure we can make it Sully?)

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## nate2g

I'm keen to stop by for a few brews Fri arvo. I don't think I've met any of you lads in person before so I'll make myself known.
:beer:


----------



## chappo1970

nate2g said:


> I'm keen to stop by for a few brews Fri arvo. I don't think I've met any of you lads in person before so I'll make myself known.
> :beer:



Excellent nate! I will be the goodlooking bloke on the corner of the bar!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Snowdog

Friday around 5ish I should be able to make it for one and say g'day. I'll be driving south after work so the challange will be finding parking...


----------



## chappo1970

Snowdog said:


> Friday around 5ish I should be able to make it for one and say g'day. I'll be driving south after work so the challange will be finding parking...



I reckon I would still be hanging off the end of the bar by then snowdog. Would be good ta meet ya

Chappo


----------



## Snow

Chappo said:


> I'm with Winkle... Stop it you guys or i will throw a tanty!
> 
> Alright Who's up for a quick few on Friday arvo say 4:30ish? (I'm sure we can make it Sully?)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



I'll be there, Chappo. That Stimulus IPA is damn fine!

- Snow


----------



## chappo1970

Snow said:


> I'll be there, Chappo. That Stimulus IPA is damn fine!
> 
> - Snow



I have been hanging to try that Stimulus IPA, hope there some left for us :unsure: . It will be great to catch up with Snow. Might need to discuss a certain Pils recipe with you?

Chappo


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> I'm with Winkle... Stop it you guys or i will throw a tanty!
> 
> Alright Who's up for a quick few on Friday arvo say 4:30ish? (I'm sure we can make it Sully?)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo





Might be a bit earlier if this rain doesnt clear up in time to go to the Working with Wood show....


----------



## Ross

Sully said:


> Might be a bit earlier if this rain doesnt clear up in time to go to the Working with Wood show....




Is the Sexpo back on :lol: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Snowdog

Almost stopped in there today after weaving my way south through the road closures and flooding streets.



> I reckon I would still be hanging off the end of the bar by then snowdog. Would be good ta meet ya


Is that the end by the door, one of the "ends" at the corner, or the end in the far back? :icon_cheers: 
I do hope to make it Friday... I'm planning on it anyways.


----------



## chappo1970

Snowdog said:


> Almost stopped in there today after weaving my way south through the road closures and flooding streets.
> 
> 
> Is that the end by the door, one of the "ends" at the corner, or the end in the far back? :icon_cheers:
> I do hope to make it Friday... I'm planning on it anyways.




Far back corner near the register SD... that way the Mrs can't see me at the bar  

Chappo


----------



## bconnery

I plan to drop in myself so I can get some good beer in before meeting some mates elsewhere, if I can't persuade them to come. "Mate it's right near the train station, easy for you to get home "
I used that one once with a mate. 
He missed three trains 

I'll be in as early as I can get off work, which will depend on when I get in, but probably be there around 4-4:30...


----------



## chappo1970

bconnery said:


> ...He missed three trains  ...



ROFL! :lol: 

I did that a fews ago with GravityGuru using the line... oh well I missed that train I might have to have another while I wait for the next train.... Damn missed that one too, oh well I'll have another while I wait for the next train...  

Be great to catch up bconnery. Should be fun with Snow, Sully and yourself.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Scruffy

bconnery said:


> ...He missed three trains...





Chappo said:


> oh well I missed that train I might have to have another while I wait for the next train.... Damn missed that one too, oh well I'll have another while I wait for the next train...



Damn, they've got the same trains in England...


----------



## Sully

Ross said:


> Is the Sexpo back on :lol:
> 
> cheers Ross


 :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Hey Sully what's this crap about you wanting to take me to the Wickham afterwards?? h34r: :lol: 

Chappo


----------



## mossyrocks

Guys,

It's looking like I'll also join you this arvo for a few.

I can get there around 4:00pm.

Cheers

mossy


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> Hey Sully what's this crap about you wanting to take me to the Wickham afterwards?? h34r: :lol:
> 
> Chappo




I thought you wanted to visit your old stomping ground...


----------



## chappo1970

Great to see ya Mossy!


----------



## chappo1970

Looks like Sully and I are gunna be there from about 3pm onwards so if anyone else wants to drop in your welcome to.

I will be the really, really good looking guy at the end of the bar standing next to some derro messy mungrel that has a dribbling problem. :icon_drool2: 

Chappo


----------



## nate2g

My presence will grace this fine evening too. I shall be the distinguished gentleman at the bar contemplating Freudian Philosophy while drinking glorious amber nectar from my diamond encrusted chalice.

In other words, I'll be the guy at the bar getting pissed and talking shit... :icon_drunk:


----------



## WSC

I too will try and get there at 4ish for one or 2 swifties before I head home.


----------



## bradsbrew

nate2g said:


> In other words, I'll be the guy at the bar getting pissed and talking shit... :icon_drunk:




Actually thats Chappo. And the pissed guy at the bar drinking from a 15L plastic container is Sully.


----------



## winkle

After a great selection at the German club on Saturday, we rolled around to the Platform mid afternoon and got a couple of tasting paddles from that tap selections and had a well informed young guy give us some tasting notes. Got into the stone & wood, LCS and the SCB Dunkle (nice) afterward until SWMBO cracked the sh*ts and had to head home - a good day out  .


----------



## Snowdog

Wasn't able to get there Friday as I had to work until 5 when I got a call from a very sick Mrs. :icon_vomit: . 

Sounds like a good day out Winkle!


----------



## jlm

I was in there yesterday too winkle, was that you lot near the bar? The SCB dunkleweizen was a top drop. My other half didn't crack the shits until the barking flamingo blew dry.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> I was in there yesterday too winkle, was that you lot near the bar? The SCB dunkleweizen was a top drop. My other half didn't crack the shits until the barking flamingo blew dry.



Yeah, we were near the bar until almost dark o'clock. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hargie

jlm said:


> I was in there yesterday too winkle, was that you lot near the bar? The SCB dunkleweizen was a top drop. My other half didn't crack the shits until the barking flamingo blew dry.




...glad you liked it mate, hope it was worth the wait...

Cheers
Scott
SCB


----------



## WSC

Awesome news that the Flamingo is dead!!!

Also it was great to meet everyone on Friday arvo. Have to make a habit of it.


----------



## bconnery

I'd still like to know how it was so easy to pick which of us where the AHB guys...

Good beers, good company, even it was brief. 

I enjoyed the Stimulus IPA and even the Barking Flamingo to a point. I still think they could have done it a lot better...

Much better beer than where my mates were. Bottles of James Squire at least but they tasted pretty old, or maybe just no good after the Stimulus 

I tried the Burleigh Brewing Big Head no carb beer too. 
Carbs = flavour... It was awful. And that was even with my drunk palate on...


----------



## WSC

The way I knew was the description that Chappo gave - table near the register.

Oh and the way everyone was staring at the beer, licking the glasses and talking beer talk.


----------



## WSC

Update:

Stone and Wood Draught Ale
JS Golden Ale
JS Sundowner Lager
JS Amber Ale
Wicked Elf Pilsner
LC Rogers
Hoegaarden (sp?)
Not sure of number 8???

so bad news is no Simulus IPA and no more SCB Dunkel

Few new bottled beers though..if you wallet is too heavy try the Singh Stout.........


----------



## WSC

Just say about 5 cartons of JS Hop Thief being delivered to the platform.

I'm interested to see what this release is like.


----------



## WSC

The question mark beer is JS Pilsner...so now it's like the JS brewpub!!!


----------



## Snowdog

Since the Platform seems to be the de-facto James Squire brewpub in Brisbane, why can't they get Porter & IPA on tap?


----------



## nate2g

Snowdog said:


> Since the Platform seems to be the de-facto James Squire brewpub in Brisbane, why can't they get Porter & IPA on tap?



Get the Hop Thief on tap as well and they'd be set... <_<


----------



## chappo1970

Like that's going to happen???? <_< Queensland has too many beer tards...


----------



## staggalee

Chappo said:


> Like that's going to happen???? <_< Queensland has too many beer tards...



Mmmmmmmm.....yeah, you`re not wrong there  

stagga.


----------



## Hargie

...2 more kegs of Dunkelweizen will be there shortly...

...thanks for the support folks...

Scott
SCB


----------



## bconnery

Snowdog said:


> Since the Platform seems to be the de-facto James Squire brewpub in Brisbane, why can't they get Porter & IPA on tap?


The Regatta Hotel used to be. It had the IPA and others on tap. Haven't been there in a little bit though so don't know if that still applies...


----------



## WSC

> ...2 more kegs of Dunkelweizen will be there shortly...



Awesome news!!!!

Keep them coming.


----------



## WSC

JS Golden Ale has been replaced by Dogbolter.

Wicked Elf Pilsner replaced by Wicked Elf Pale Ale


----------



## chappo1970

Worth the effort for a taste WSC?


----------



## WSC

I'm a fan of the Dogbolter.

The Wicked Elf Pale is a standard pale, same sort of flavour as everyone elses pale ale these days. But still quite good. Just a bit bored with that style.


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> The Regatta Hotel used to be. It had the IPA and others on tap. Haven't been there in a little bit though so don't know if that still applies...



:icon_offtopic: 
Ahhh, The 'Gatta! The good ole Gatta. :super: 
I suppose things have changed a little since getting pissed every week after surf boat training on the river in the '60's?
I can distinctly remember the beers on tap as if it were today --- XXXX, XXXX, XXXX, Carlton whatever.
I must take a Rivercat for another visit ASAP.

TP


----------



## winkle

Sorry Pete, you have to be under 50 to get in these days after dark - counts me out as well. Still its VB, XXXX, Mid, Stella (If you are lucky ) Golden Ale. Still the one-way urinal wall is fun.


----------



## chappo1970

Not TP's allowed!


----------



## Snowdog

> JS Golden Ale has been replaced by Dogbolter.
> 
> Wicked Elf Pilsner replaced by Wicked Elf Pale Ale


Mmmm.. I prefer the Wicked Pale to the Oils. And the Dogbolter os something you can't get at other pubs like JS Golden, so that's a good move too. The last time I ordered a Dogbolter at the Plat, it tasted eeriely like Sebastian. Got to give it a go again I think.


----------



## WSC

Wicked Elf Witbier and Duke Pale Ale now on.

Others on tap:
Squire Pils
Dogbolter

Can't remember the others but no stand outs......


----------



## Snowdog

From the Grand Central Newsletter:


*NEW BEERS ON TAP*
*Duke Pale Ale*: Brennan Fielding's American style Pale Ale from Burleigh Brewing Co. is on tap today. 

*James Squire "LIMITED EDITION" HOP THIEF*: Will be on tap by the end of this week. Grand Central Hotel are the only hotel in the Brisbane CBD with this beer so we suggest you get amongst it ASAP or you will miss out.

*Stone and Wood Draught Ale*: Nothing new about this beer we have had it for about 3 months but if you haven't tried it yet you are missing something truly unique.


----------



## vicelore

I was getting into the stone and wood when i was their a month back.. was a bloody good drop if you ask me.

Cheers Vice


----------



## Snowdog

I agree totally. Usually I get it by the pint at the Pig n Whistle though.



Hope to get some of the Duke & Hop Thief on tap...


----------



## WSC

SC Dunkel now on! Dogbolter gone.......

More bananna than chocolate this time though...maybe just me?


----------



## WSC

JS Hop Thief on tap now and tastes much better fresh from the keg.


----------



## WSC

Also Burleigh Hefe


----------



## Snowdog

As much as I liked the old Brewhouse with its one stop shopping of Little Creatures, Engine Pale, Kilt Lifter, and 4th Reich Schwarzbeir, I have to say making the trek to Milanos for a Little Creatures, then getting a pint of Stone & Wood at Pig & Whistle, then going to the Platform for a SC Dunkel, Burliegh Hefe, and a JS Hopthief, before returning to Queen St for a Stone & Wood finisher is a good sub. Damm I'm hammered....


----------



## WSC

Not sure if they will have samples? I might go down a bit earlier I think.

From the Grand Central Email:
Ross from Stone & Wood will be in Platform Bar at Grand Central this afternoon from 5pm to talk everything Stone & Wood. 

Ross is one of three guys from Stone & Wood who share a love of beer, music & surf; they came together in one of the greatest places on earth (Byron Bay) to brew good beer. 

Feel free to pop in for a chat and find out what Stone & Wood is all about.


----------



## Snowdog

That Stone & Wood is quite a good drop! I _may_ be stopping by the Platform around 5 tonight for a couple beers. It will depend on timing and when my wife isdue back from the Gold Coast. Wonder if they still have the Dunkel & Hop Thief pouring...


----------



## WSC

They had dunkel and hop thief yesterday.

A Rogue Dead Guy Ale and a beer champagne called Lust as well as the murrays grand cru and anniversary ale............very good range at the moment


----------



## beersom

WSC said:


> They had dunkel and hop thief yesterday.
> 
> A Rogue Dead Guy Ale and a beer champagne called Lust as well as the murrays grand cru and anniversary ale............very good range at the moment


 SCB _Dunkel_ just ran out ....Hop thief still pouring.

More bottles yet to come including a couple from Cantillon, Nigerian Guinness Foreign Extra, Schlenkerla and a few other treats


----------



## Snowdog

Has the Hop Thief run out yet? How about the Duke Pale or Duke Hefe? Should get some JS Porter for the cool time of year.
Plan on stopping in tomorrow arvo after a trek to Next Byte & was curious what was on.


----------



## WSC

Hop Theif is out.

Cooper Vintage is on but think it is close to running out. Had one and there was lots of yeast/bits in it. Tasted good and nice an chewy.

Duke Plae on too as is Sunshine Coast Summer Ale.

New bottles in too. A few Rogues.

Nogne-0 #100 is an awesome barley wine but for $25 for 500ml it would want to be, it's 10% too.

3 JS are on tap too......yawn!!


----------



## Snowdog

Three JS's eh? Let me guess... Golden, Amber, Pilsener. *yawn* Why not try IPA & Porter in these cooler months?


----------



## bradsbrew

WSC said:


> Cooper Vintage is on but think it is close to running out. Had one and there was lots of yeast/bits in it.



That indicates a new keg to me. They normally just get nice and clear then....spit spit splutter splutter ....all gone!

Brad


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah I noticed that about the Cooper's Pale at the Pig Whistle. My pint was a cloudy brown, & the guy saw me looking at it and he said they just tapped a fresh keg. For comparison I went to Mick O'Malley's, where their turnover of Cooper's Pale is low, had a pot, & it was yellow/golden and quite clear. Both tasted good.

Back on topic... the Cooper's Vintage '08 is still pouring cloudy at the Platform as of last night.
Lovely stuff that.


----------



## WSC

Coopers Vintage is gone

SCB Dunkel back on

Brisbane Doppelbock on

Eagle Heights Stout...11.5% on

SCB Summer Ale on

Think there is only JS Amber Ale oh and Golden Ale (aka New with extra hops!!)


----------



## Snowdog

Wow! Some of the greats from Brewers Night!

After a pint of Stone & Wood Draught 4.4% at the Pig n Whistle on Queen Street, I spent the afternoon drinking the darks... 
SC Dunkel 5%, Brisbane Brewing Dopplebock 7.2%, & Eagle Heights Stout 11.5%!
It was a tops line-up! Made for a fun bus-navigation home too.
The SC Summer was out by the way..


----------



## Rustyc30

Hi Guys

I'm in Brisbane for work Wednesday and Thursday night and staying at the Stamford and just found out that the Platform is just down the road so just want to find out whats on tap and what people recommend. Cheers


----------



## WSC

Recommend the 3 above and any Stone and Wood, MT or Sunshine Coast beers in bottles they have. After all you are in QLD.

I was in there today and they just got a delivery of Meantime and Rogue so I would check them out too.


----------



## Snowdog

WSC, I take it the taplist is still the same?


----------



## WSC

The tap line up was still the same on Tuesday.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> The tap line up was still the same on Tuesday.



Good , I'll be there this arvo to supervise Mossyrocks behaviour.


----------



## mossyrocks

winkle said:


> Good , I'll be there this arvo to supervise Mossyrocks behaviour.


Someone's got to..

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Good , I'll be there this arvo to supervise Mossyrocks behaviour.




Be very careful there Winks. Mossy is an uncontrolable beer disposal unit when in full flight. You will get mesmorised by the shear power of the beast smashing pint after pint after relentless pint... then suddenly you realise that wooden wall is actually the floor :huh: and some very nice Mouri chaps are helping to find the footpath outside with your face. Best wear your sturdy drinkin' shoes. :beerbang:


----------



## Snowdog

Hmm... I hope there's a beer left by this evening....
*starts plottong on how to get out of work early*


----------



## mossyrocks

Chappo said:


> Be very careful there Winks. Mossy is an uncontrolable beer disposal unit when in full flight. You will get mesmorised by the shear power of the beast smashing pint after pint after relentless pint... then suddenly you realise that wooden wall is actually the floor :huh: and some very nice Mouri chaps are helping to find the footpath outside with your face. Best wear your sturdy drinkin' shoes. :beerbang:




Does this mean you are going to be there in a supervisory capacity as well?

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

mossyrocks said:


> Does this mean you are going to be there in a supervisory capacity as well?
> 
> Cheers




I wish Mossy! But SWMBO has other plans for me tonight... I might even get lucky


----------



## winkle

C U around 4.30-5.00 Mossy, I've got to build a climbing frame for the Hallertau first.


----------



## mossyrocks

winkle said:


> C U around 4.30-5.00 Mossy, I've got to build a climbing frame for the Hallertau first.


Done....


----------



## Snow

Just got back from lunch at the Platform Bar and sad to say the Stout and the Doppelbock are all gone  . The Dunkel is tasting fine, though. There is a special beer tasting thing on tonight from 5.30 i think. $15 from memory. You may have to RSVP, so give them a call.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle

> Just got back from lunch at the Platform Bar and sad to say the Stout and the Doppelbock are all gone



Greedy bugger  .


----------



## Snow

winkle said:


> Greedy bugger  .


Yeah the Wallabies performance drove me to drink more than my fair share on Saturday night :icon_drunk:


----------



## Snowdog

They had their 'back alley beer club' tasting Friday night. Today the list is back to the usual JS3, Fat Yak, Hoegaarden, etc. The best was SC Dunkel and S&W.


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> They had their 'back alley beer club' tasting Friday night. Today the list is back to the usual JS3, Fat Yak, Hoegaarden, etc. The best was SC Dunkel and S&W.



Who owns the Midnight stout? Brisbane brewing co?


----------



## Snowdog

winkle said:


> Who owns the Midnight stout? Brisbane brewing co?


Yes they do! It was one I would have now and again at ye olde Brewhouse.


----------



## jonno79

Hey guys - I just got back from Japan a while ago and have been to the platform bar twice now. Seems like a good set up. Any information you could enlighten me with - ie when they have tastings, how to get an updated list of taps etc. The website is pretty useless. 



Saw the bottle shop had a few interesting beers - like murrays anniversary and double dead guy. But I think Nectar is my go to place in Brissie so far


----------



## WSC

The platform bottlle shop is not as good as nectar. although the range of Meantime and Rogue ATM is great in the platform bottlo. I still rate the bar as the best in Brissy.


----------



## jonno79

...which obviously isn't saying a lot unfortunately


----------



## Snowdog

Yes, unfortunately. Their offering was in a sorry state Tuesday night as they only had 6 taps working. The SC Dunkel blew out and they said they had a flat keg. Best of the litter was #1... Stone & Wood. The rest were Fat Yak, James Squire Amber, Golden, & Pilsner, and Hoegaarden. Was told Alpha Pale was coming, as was a Burleigh beer.

You can get full pints of S&W at the Pig for a buck-fiddy more, Hoegaarden at the Belgian Beer Cafe, Fat Yak just about about anywhere, & James Squire at several other places. I'm sure these are what pays the bills, but here's to hoping they up their game with more of the locals (Brisbane Brewing. Eagle Heights, Mt Tamborine)


----------



## jonno79

Was there last night but didnt stay because the tap list was awful

2 squires

stone and wood

hoegaarden

fat yak



Thats it...not much of a 'beer bar'


----------



## WSC

Yep tap beers are average at the moment.

Forced me to get some different bottled beers. Meantime, Goat Steam, Hop Rocker etc etc, forgot about all those beers after all the good taps they have had up until recently.

Hopefully the taps come good again. Soon!


----------



## Snowdog

My whole thing is if I'm going to a pub for beer, I want it out of a tap. Bottles are for home.
Haven't been by in a week because if I want what they had last time I get it in the Queen Street area.
Was thinking of stopping on Saturday afternoon. If its the same ol' I'll take the walk to the Belgian.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention this:

_We (BeerMasons) are coming to Brisbane! Chris and the rest of The BeerMasons crew are heading north to raise money for the Royal Childrens' Hospital Music Therapy Unit. We are hosting an event at The Grand Central Hotel on Sunday 11 October._


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Did the Platform last night with a couple of boys from work for a couple of quickies.

Has the S&W and a Fat Yak because I only had an hour and had to drive. S&W was very honey like on the nose. Hadn;t had a FY on tap, so went it over the other offers on the tap list from Burleigh, JS and Hoe. S&W empotied while we were there too.

Saw Mossy and BenC having a couple too.


----------



## Bribie G

I spent a couple of hours there today looking in on the State Comp judging, and drank water <_< <_< 

I'm now at work waiting to start shift. From memory current list is:

S&W
Fat Yak
JS Gold, Pilsener and Amber
Hoegarden

I'll get there for a BEER eventually :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog

State comp judging eh? That why the door was closed? I was hoping to get a pizza but when we got to the top of the stairs by the memorial and saw the doors closed, we immediately turned and went to the Belgian. Don't sound like we missed anything beer-wise.

Here's to hopin' the Brewhouse opens again....


----------



## Ross

Hot off the press.....

This Friday.... Feral Hop Hog & Feral White go on tap :icon_chickcheers: 

Hopefully I'll get there before the kegs run dry.


Cheers Ross


----------



## beersom

Can confirm what Ross just said ....

CRAFTOBERFEST - IT STARTS THIS FRIDAY

OKTOBER IS "CRAFTOBERFEST" at Platform Bar.
Keg off is this Friday and the Festival will run throughout Oktober.
To kick it off we have a blockbuster line up of beers this week ready to go for your drinking pleasure.
This weeks feature "CRAFTOBERFEST" beers will be as follows:
_*FERAL WHITE*_ - ON TAP (_the Feral brewed stuff not the contract brewed bottled beer_ - winner *Champion hybrid Beer AIBA 2009*)
_*FERAL HOP HOG*_ - ON TAP (winner *Champion Ale AIBA 2009* )
The FIRST venue and the ONLY venue in Queensland and possibly the EAST COAST for that matter to have these beers from WA ON TAP.
BURLEIGH HEFE - ON TAP
THE NEW RELEASE FROM MATILDA BAY - "BIG HELGA" - ON TAP


----------



## nate2g

Cheers Ross & Ian.

I'll be there Friday arvo :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonno79

Awesome! Now that's more like it. Very happy to read this


----------



## jonno79

BTW can anyone fill me in on the 'Big helga'?



What style, if any, is it?


----------



## Ross

Will be heading in for 5pm this Friday for just a couple of hours.
Anyone else up for a pint or 2? I'll be wearing a green CraftBrewer teeshirt for anyone that doesn't know me.


Cheers Ross


----------



## kram

I'll see you there Ross. A bit after 6 I think


----------



## Ross

Got a 6.45pm bus to catch, so don't be too late Kram.

cheers Ross


----------



## Snowdog

Eyah! Depending on how late the wife gets off work, should be there in the 6-7 range.

Wait... she isn't working Friday! That means should be there before 6!



Craftoberfest ... I like it!


----------



## Katherine

Ross said:


> Hot off the press.....
> 
> This Friday.... Feral Hop Hog & Feral White go on tap :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Hopefully I'll get there before the kegs run dry.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




mmmmm Hop Hog... one of my favourites!


----------



## MarkBastard

What are the opening hours of this place on Saturday nights?

Gunna go before or after the wife's christmas party


----------



## BrenosBrews

Hop Hog is awesome. That's just silly to say they are the first place on the East Coast to have Feral beers though.


----------



## Katherine

BrenosBrews said:


> Hop Hog is awesome. That's just silly to say they are the first place on the East Coast to have Feral beers though.



Has it being on tap anywhere other then WA.... mmmm might have to take Eric8 down there for a pint, that is of cause after we have visted LC.


----------



## BrenosBrews

Katie said:


> Has it being on tap anywhere other then WA.... mmmm might have to take Eric8 down there for a pint, that is of cause after we have visted LC.




Yup, The Local Taphouse in Melbourne has had it 2 or 3 times. I wish they would get it more often.


----------



## Katherine

BrenosBrews said:


> Yup, The Local Taphouse in Melbourne has had it 2 or 3 times. I wish they would get it more often.




mmmm more for us...


----------



## jlm

kram said:


> I'll see you there Ross. A bit after 6 I think


You going to Bad Religion and that other band? Thinking I might stop in now I see the tap list....


----------



## kram

Nah, going to Rosies for the metal-circle-jerk-fest. Drop in if you can, haven't seen you in a while


----------



## clarkey7

mmmmm Tempting...

I could get there for 5pm :icon_cheers: 

I'll see if I can swing it.

PB


----------



## Parks

Woot! Catching a 7:15pm flight to Sydney for NRL Grand Final and I finish work in the City at 4pm... Was planning on heading to the Platform bar anyway..!


----------



## jlm

kram said:


> Nah, going to Rosies for the metal-circle-jerk-fest. Drop in if you can, haven't seen you in a while


Gotta meet the missus in town before so gonna drop in for a bit, try to avoid whatever crap is on offer at the riverstage. And then there's the other metal-circle-jerk-fest on wednesday night......


----------



## lonte

jonno79 said:


> BTW can anyone fill me in on the 'Big helga'?
> 
> 
> 
> What style, if any, is it?


Can't find anything on this beer on this interweb thingy ... anyone?


----------



## winkle

lonte said:


> Can't find anything on this beer on this interweb thingy ... anyone?



Hmmm, my googling gave me 'Big Helgas gyno exam' which I don't think is what you (or I ) were looking for :blink:.


----------



## lonte

winkle said:


> Hmmm, my googling gave me 'Big Helgas gyno exam' which I don't think is what you (or I ) were looking for :blink:.


Yeah, I downloaded that ... not sure it's what the Platform Bar have in store ... then again ...


----------



## kram

jlm said:


> Gotta meet the missus in town before so gonna drop in for a bit, try to avoid whatever crap is on offer at the riverstage. And then there's the other metal-circle-jerk-fest on wednesday night......


I think I'm going to book Thursday in as a sickie, should probably grab tickets for that soon


----------



## beersom

lonte said:


> Can't find anything on this beer on this interweb thingy ... anyone?



Big Helga is a Helles style lager.
It has not been released yet..... this is a preview tasting..... it is so new that this keg is unfiltered!
My bet is that many Fosters/Matilda Bay reps don't even know that this beer exists yet.


----------



## Paul H

kram said:


> Nah, going to Rosies for the metal-circle-jerk-fest. Drop in if you can, haven't seen you in a while



Ok I'll bite WTF is a metal-circle-jerk-fest?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Scruffy

Guessing it's a load of greasy heavy metal dudes stood round a bowl of weetbix. Last person to err... has to eat the results...

maybe not?

Maybe a disco for the terminally bewildered who like role playing games and re-enacting medieval scenarios, and hair products.


----------



## Mattese

Meanwhile, back on the topic... I think I might even pop in on Friday for a couple, check out the tap list, and avoid SWMBO...


----------



## Paul H

Scruffy said:


> Guessing it's a load of greasy heavy metal dudes stood round a bowl of weetbix. Last person to err... has to eat the results...
> 
> maybe not?



Ah that's what private school boys call soggy saos :lol: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## kram

Paul H said:


> Ok I'll bite WTF is a metal-circle-jerk-fest?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Replace the wheetbix with bands and Scruffy's pretty much got it


----------



## clarkey7

Sadly,

I won't get there today guys.

Im sick as. Could still probably drink h34r: , but wouldn't smell or taste a thing.

Have a great one,

PB


----------



## WSC

Can confirm that the beers are flowing went there for lunch.

Also had a burleigh Brewers Ale, which I think was pretty tasty. Hop Hog was good but didn't blow me away. Have fun if you are going there tonite


----------



## Snowdog

Enjoyed the Platform tonight. The Big Helga was a good 'first beer', & the Hop Hog was a tasty followup to it. The Feral wit was a nice smooth drink, but would have preferred the Stone & Wood I think. The Burleigh Brewers Ale was a good brew to finish with, but as with most of their brews, it doesn't quite get to the top notch with me. the exception is the hefe. A good start to "Craftoberfest".


----------



## jonno79

Just wondering about the Brewer's Ale - what was the ABV on that? It tasted to me about 5 to 6% but I'm not sure. I thought it was a strong ale style wise...does anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Ross

jonno79 said:


> Just wondering about the Brewer's Ale - what was the ABV on that? It tasted to me about 5 to 6% but I'm not sure. I thought it was a strong ale style wise...does anyone agree or disagree?




4.8% from memory. A pleasent beer, much nicer than the rather bland bottled "My Wifes Bitter".

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

I thought the Brewers ale was in the amber ale camp but after drinking a few feral hop hogs the old taste buds might have been a bit ted. We had a good afternoon there yesterday - thanks to the staff for putting up with us. I really enjoyed the Hop Hog, Big Helga (without the jpgs this time) and the White while a few bottles of Murrays AA2 put the final nail in the coffin


----------



## WSC

Got an email last night that there is going to be a lunch on at the platform with the MasterChef beer guy and a heap or good beers - Nogne, Rogue, Flying Dog etc (from memory)

I think it is on this Sunday - sorry it was late and I deleted the email because I can't go!!!


----------



## kevo

How was the Murray's AA2?

Have a bottle hidden away and a special occasion approaching - a good time to crack it or give it some more time?

Kev


----------



## winkle

kevo said:


> How was the Murray's AA2?
> 
> Have a bottle hidden away and a special occasion approaching - a good time to crack it or give it some more time?
> 
> Kev



Delicious - drinking well still :icon_cheers: , I'll have to try some more (slightly more soberer) to be sure, but I suspect it may be at its peak.


----------



## nate2g

A big cheers to Chris (Beer Masons) and Dave (Innspire) for a great arvo/nite of drinking and eating at the PB. The food was paired well with the beers on offer. Oysters with porter was a treat, and the sea salt chips were ridiculously good. A decent turnout and patrons were introduced to some fine beers in the way of IPA's, IS's and barley wines.

The beers listed below are new beers I tried and probably will be available at the bar (though maybe stock is limited after tonight.):-
Nogne O Brown Ale
Nogne O IPA
Nogne O Bitter
Nogne O havrestout
Nogne O Imperial Stout
Meantime London Porter
Flying Dog Horn Barley Wine
Flying Dog Double Dog Double Pale Ale

Hope to see more beer tasting sessions like this sooner than later/never.

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Snowdog

I agree with nate... Cheers for Masterchef Beer Mason Chris & Innspire Dave, & Platform Matt for the great Sunday at the Grand Central Platform! On top of all the good food & beer, it was a fundraiser for the RCH.

Matilda Bay Big Helga - Not as 'big' as the forst unfiltered keg was a couple weeks ago. Rather underwhielming. I'll take their Alpha Pale Ale that was on tap thank you.

Ngne  Bitter - A nice balanced beer this. Enjoyed it mucho.

Rogue Double Dry-hopped Red - My wife's favourite of the day.

Flying Dog Gonzo Porter - A seriously dark brew with chocolate head! A Cascade hop-bomb diffused by some serious malting!

Flying Dog Horn Dog Barleywine - This stuff hit home with me as it tasted very much like a certain batch of Hair of the Dog Fred I loved a few years back when I was in Seattle. I had two of these.

I also enjoyed a Feral Hop-Hog from their tap-list before exiting. The tap-list looked pretty good for too. Can't remember them all... Erdinger? Alpha PA, Feral Hop-Hog, Feral Wit (ran out)... didn't see Stone & Wood, Fat Yak, or any James Squire for a change.


----------



## Bribie G

Although I work in the Valley I never get the chance to hop down to the Platform Bar. I reckon Tidal Pete and I will have to break our journey there on our way to Bethania Station for the Chinese Hop Packing day  

Marco polo, call that a kilo? Wazza matta.... near enough's good enough ... hic...burp....brrruppp (T.P) B)


----------



## WSC

On Tap now is looking good:
Franzikaner
Erdinger
Alpha Pale Ale
Brewers Ale
APA from Burleigh - not sure about this as it was half rubbed off
Hop Hog
Feral Wit
Big Helga

Not a bad list, with left overs of flying dog and rogue in bottles


----------



## kram

WSC said:


> On Tap now is looking good:
> Franzikaner
> Erdinger
> Alpha Pale Ale


That looks like a good start to my liver thrashing tomorrow night


----------



## chappo1970

kram said:


> That looks like a good start to my liver thrashing tomorrow night




Are you up for few Kram? I might make a detour if you are?


----------



## kram

Yeah I'll be heading there for a few before a gig so might end up there around 7ish?


----------



## clarkey7

I was going to go to Oktoberfest at the RNA after work.....

Don't think I'll be in any condition to drop off at the Platform bar, but you never know. :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## chappo1970

PM sent Kram!

Just need to weezle an angle? yes yes *I knooooow* *shoulders slumped head bows* I sit to pee like any married man


----------



## kram

Pocket Beers said:


> I was going to go to Oktoberfest at the RNA after work.....
> 
> Don't think I'll be in any condition to drop off at the Platform bar, but you never know. :icon_cheers:
> 
> PB


Oh c'mon Dave, there's REAL beer ie ERDINGER ON TAP at the Platform bar, none of this Germanys Number 1 Beer Krombatshit that's on at the RNA!

Sweet Chap


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> PM sent Kram!
> 
> Just need to weezle an angle? yes yes *I knooooow* *shoulders slumped head bows* I sit to pee like any married man




Glad you finally recognise the fact......................................















i too know that feeling

Paul


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> PM sent Kram!
> 
> Just need to weezle an angle? yes yes *I knooooow* *shoulders slumped head bows* I sit to pee like any married man


----------



## clarkey7

kram said:


> Oh c'mon Dave, there's REAL beer ie ERDINGER ON TAP at the Platform bar, none of this Germanys Number 1 Beer Krombatshit that's on at the RNA!
> 
> Sweet Chap


Yeah,

If we go down that road....there's plenty in my house too! :beerbang: 

It's not all about the beer in this instance. Sausages, music, hot german chicks.....

PB


----------



## marksfish

i am flying up tommorow for octoberfest but the beers at the platform bar look good.
are there any other highlights in brissy for pissheads. (beer-lovers) :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

marksfish said:


> i am flying up tommorow for octoberfest but the beers at the platform bar look good.
> are there any other highlights in brissy for pissheads. (beer-lovers) :icon_cheers:



Chappos... h34r:


----------



## marksfish

wont he be to busy trying to get to 5000 posts?


----------



## kram

He'll be LOLLING IRL tomorrow


----------



## mossyrocks

Anyone going to be there around 4pm - 5pm?

cheers,

mossy


----------



## WSC

Lowenbrau on tap too now!

Great mix of german and aussie going on at the moment


----------



## thirstycritter

WSC said:


> Lowenbrau on tap too now!
> 
> Great mix of german and aussie going on at the moment



I reckon it's the best range ever on tap at the moment - nice wide variety!

Tried the Feral Hop Hog last night - almost met my match I reckon! Just when I thought you could never have enough hops...


----------



## WSC

The purple patch continues...on tap now:

Franzikaner
Feral White
Hop Hog
3 Ravens Blonde
Alpha Pale Ale
Burliegh Brewers Ale
Sunny Coast Dunkel
And one other

I don't think there was a JS on the menu...but if you miss them go to the bar next door.........


----------



## Snowdog

That's a good beer list! And the beauty of it is you _can_ get some JS next door if you want!
Thinking of dropping in tonight after work for a couple.


----------



## jonno79

'I don't think there was a JS on the menu...but if you miss them go to the bar next door.........'



My thoughts exactly! ...or a number of other places around town


----------



## Snowdog

The list last night appeared so:

Franzikaner
Sunny Coast Dunkel
3 Ravens Blonde
Burliegh Brewers Ale
Big Helga Munich Lager
Feral White (crossed out)
Alpha Pale Ale
Feral Hop Hog (crossed out after I got a couple)

Still had some bottles of Flying Dog IPA too.
The dunkel was pouring thick as it looked more like a Mountain Goat Surefire stout poured out of a bottle. 

Have to see what they bring on-line now that "Craftoberfest" is done.


----------



## nate2g

Snowdog said:


> Feral Hop Hog (crossed out after I got a couple)



No more Hop Hog...


----------



## WSC

I won't miss the Feral White. The first one I had was nice the second tasted of luncheon meat........yuk.

Dunkel pouring thick would be good....i love a stout...would be a nice mix.


----------



## Will88

The Platform is meant to be getting in a keg of the Stone & Wood Stone Beer so we might see that up on tap soon.


----------



## brando

WSC said:


> I won't miss the Feral White. The first one I had was nice the second tasted of luncheon meat........yuk.
> 
> 
> Me and the old man had the same experience with the Feral White - both agreed that it tasted meaty like saveloys.


----------



## Snowdog

Will88 said:


> The Platform is meant to be getting in a keg of the Stone & Wood Stone Beer so we might see that up on tap soon.


I'll be interested in trying that. I do like the Draught which I get at Pig & Whistle, usually have one after I get off the bus to prime me for the walk up to the Platform.


----------



## nate2g

Sunshine Coast Dark Lager added to the tap list.


----------



## Snowdog

nate2g said:


> Sunshine Coast Dark Lager added to the tap list.



So is that added to the list above, which means they have Feral Hop Hog still, or has the list changed?


----------



## nate2g

Snowdog said:


> So is that added to the list above, which means they have Feral Hop Hog still, or has the list changed?



From memory the Hop Hog was back on...don't quote me though!


----------



## Snowdog

No worries. I'll likely stop in Saturday after the Food & Wine show & I'll snap a photo of their list.


----------



## jonno79

yeah hop hog on


----------



## Will88

I made it in there last night, memory of the beer list is a little vague though.

Little Creatures Rogers
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Little Creatures White Rabbit
Feral Hop Hog
Stone & Wood Draught Ale
Burleigh Brewer's Ale
Sunshine Coast Dark Lager
Monteith's Original Ale

I think that's all of them.


----------



## scoundrel

whens' the stone beer coming?


----------



## Snowdog

Will88 said:


> I made it in there last night, memory of the beer list is a little vague though.
> 
> Little Creatures Rogers
> Little Creatures Pale Ale
> Little Creatures White Rabbit
> Feral Hop Hog
> Stone & Wood Draught Ale
> Burleigh Brewer's Ale
> Sunshine Coast Dark Lager
> Monteith's Original Ale
> 
> I think that's all of them.


Yep, thats what was on today as well..... 

No Stone Beer, but I didn't check out Drinx for bottles. I enjoyed the Sunny Coast Dark Lager & Feral Hop-Hog.


----------



## Will88

Not sure when the Stone Beer is coming in, I'll ask one of the guys at the bar next time I'm in.

For those of us in Brisbane, if you're keen to get a bottle of Stone Beer you can find it at Nectar.


----------



## WSC

The stone and wood is off now and it is replaced by 3 Ravens 'Alt' Bier. Which is quite pale, I always thought alts had a bit more colour to them. Was OK though.


----------



## WSC

Few Changes

Little Creatures Rogers
Little Creatures Bright Ale
Little Creatures White Rabbit
Hoegaarden
Erdinger
Sunshine Coast Dark Lager
JS Amber

Can't Remember the 1 other but there was no Hop Hog on.


----------



## WSC

Just got this email from Grand Central....I can't get there unfortunately but will be there on Friday:

Join the Grand Central Hotel and Good Beer Lunches and be the first beer lovers in Brisbane (and possibly Australia) to try Meantime IPA on tap.

Our friend Dave Andrews at Innspire has landed a very limited number of kegs of this exceptional IPA and we have managed to secure one - so when it's gone, it's gone.

Our subscribers will also get to try the newly landed Meantime Saison, the perfect summer refresher.

When: 5.30pm Thursday, 19 November (keg tapping 5.45pm)
Where: Platform Bar, Grand Central Hotel
Cost: $10, includes *tasting* serve of Meantime Saison and schmiddy of Meantime IPA

RSVP: ESSENTIAL [email protected]


----------



## Snowdog

WSC said:


> Few Changes
> 
> Little Creatures Rogers
> Little Creatures Bright Ale
> Little Creatures White Rabbit
> Hoegaarden
> Erdinger
> Sunshine Coast Dark Lager
> JS Amber
> 
> Can't Remember the 1 other but there was no Hop Hog on.



I guess 'Craftoberfest' is over. I like Little Creatures (I grab pints of pale at Milano's, Queen street mall), I like the Erdinger beers, and noting wrong with James Squire, but the gem here is the only local craft brew - the Sunny Dark Lager. Its looking like the Platform is going through one of those phases. I am glad I got my fair share of the Feral Hop-Hog.


----------



## Snowdog

....12 hours later...

Have to say I rather enjoyed the LC White Rabbit this evening. :icon_cheers: 

1. LC Rogers
2. SC Dunkel
4. JS Amber
5. LC 'White Rabbit' dark ale
6. Hoegaarden
7. Erdinger Weisse
8. LC Bright


----------



## jonno79

Anyone got any updates on the local taphouse coming to brissie?

Unfortunately the platform bar has it's hands tied by fosters and lion nathan so it would be nice to see an independent place come in to really promote craft beer..

ie this -

IN ST KILDA (the newest are listed first):
Stone & Wood MovemBEER Brewery Showcase; Stone Beer, Draught Ale.
5 Islands Brewing Co Halloween Ale, Feral Hop Hog IPA, Coopers Sparkling Ale, Mad Abbot Dubbel, Mash Baltic Porter, Budvar, Bridge Road Chevalier Saison, Kostritzer Schwarzbier, Trumer Pils, Hofbrau Munich Helles, Leffe Brune, James Squire Porter, Alpha Pale Ale, Little Creatures Pale Ale, Franziskaner Hefeweizen, Mountain Goat Hightail Ale, James Squire Golden Ale, Hoegaarden Wit.

IN DARLINGHURST (the newest are listed first): Stone & Wood MovemBEER Brewery Showcase; Stone Beer, Draught Ale and Pale Lager........
James Squire Porter, Big Helga Munich Helles, Wicked Elf Pale Ale, Budvar Czech Pilsner, Feral Hop Hog IPA, Weihenstephaner Original Lager, Last Drop Wheat Beer, Mash Baltic Porter, Hofbrau Munich Dunkel, Kostritzer Schwarzbier, Leffe Blond, James Squire Amber Ale, Franziskaner Hefeweizen, Hoegaarden Original Witbier, Coopers Sparkling Ale, Trumer German Pilsner, Little Creatures U.S Pale Al



Tap Beers Coming to St Kilda
Feral Fanta Pants Imperial Red Ale
Feral Razorback Barleywine
Stone and Wood Brewery Showcase November
Bridge Road Marzen
Rogue Yellow Snow IPA
St Rogue "Dry Hopped" Red Ale
Meantime India Pale Ale
Feral Smoked Porter
Last Drop Kellerbier
Last Drop Kristalweizen
Tap Beers Coming to Darlinghurst
Hargreaves Hill Celtic Red Ale
3 Ravens Bourbon Aged Dark Ale
Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale
James Squire Sundown Lager
Feral Razorback Barleywine
Last Drop Kellerbier
Feral Smoked Porter


----------



## bconnery

WSC said:


> Just got this email from Grand Central....I can't get there unfortunately but will be there on Friday:
> 
> Join the Grand Central Hotel and Good Beer Lunches and be the first beer lovers in Brisbane (and possibly Australia) to try Meantime IPA on tap.



It's very very nice on tap too let me tell you. 
Far too easy to drink...

Re the taphouse in Brisbane. 
Not yet. 
I spoke to one of the guys that runs it, I think he was actually the main one, at the gala dinner at the ANHC last year. 
Now to be fair I'd had a lot to drink by then, it was the last night after all, but the basic gist of the conversation was that they planned to get the Sydney one going a bit and see how things all went before considering Brisbane. 
To be honest I'm not 100% sure Brisbane is ready. I'd love one but I'd rather see it here and staying than opening and having to close because the support wasn't there.


----------



## WSC

I'm hoping the IPA is still on on Monday. An unexpected work trip has me interstate.

As for tap house in Brissy, I think it would be a few years off. I think they like to be out of the CBD which means the only viable option would be the valley.

I love the idea but to be honest the bottle shop like nectar or drinks are better value and I can enjoy them at home.


----------



## jonno79

Sure but a lot of the beers the tap house offer are draft only...like the feral beers etc


----------



## Will88

Somewhere like West End could work, or even Southbank.


----------



## Will88

Last night's taps:

Meantime IPA
Sunny Coast Dunkel
JS Amber Ale
LC Bright Ale
Hoegaarden
Erdinger Weisse
Stone & Wood Stone Beer

Can't remember what the 8th tap was, don't think it was a new drop though.


----------



## lczaban

Will88 said:


> Last night's taps:
> 
> Meantime IPA
> Sunny Coast Dunkel
> JS Amber Ale
> LC Bright Ale
> Hoegaarden
> Erdinger Weisse
> Stone & Wood Stone Beer
> 
> Can't remember what the 8th tap was, don't think it was a new drop though.



I know when I was there on Thursday night (waiting 25 mins for a train change-over is sooo hard :icon_cheers: ) the other beer was the White Rabbit. I knocked back a quick Meantime IPA, then when out via the bottle-o to grab a little more of the same for when I got home... :icon_drunk: 

BTW they had the sign on the beer board wrong  - everyone here know's it was the second keg served in Australia... Isn't that right, Ross??


----------



## NickB

Indeed it is Luke, and a cracker of a beer too!!! :icon_drool2: 

Wish Ross had brought the damn thing to the swap 

Cheers


----------



## Will88

White Rabbit was probably it.

I was a little underwhelmed by the the Stone Beer. I've had it on bottle and thought that tasted better. Still not a bad one though and I certainly wouldn't turn one away.


----------



## Snowdog

I was there yesterday afternoon and I quite enjoyed the Stone Beer. It was sort of a hoppy-ish red ale of sorts.
The Meantime IPA was a good post boat-trip IPA that went down quite easy for a 7%'r.
The 8th beer on the list then was Fat Yak as they had run out of White Rabbit.


----------



## nate2g

Snowdog said:


> The Meantime IPA was a good post boat-trip IPA that went down quite easy for a 7%'r.



Meantime IPA is drinking very well. Had this at St Kilda Taphouse & Platform and the balance is superb. It's such a classic English style IPA and definitely worth going out of your way for. I'm surprised how much the bitterness shows but the rich fruity tones from the Fuggles and Goldings is extremely welcomed. Great beer and worth the $$$!


----------



## WSC

Was in on Friday.

Only newish beers were White Rabbit Dark and Stone Beer. Others were pretty standard.


----------



## Snowdog

Had a chance to go into town after work yesterday, so I did a bit of shopping & headed to the Platform. 
Get to the door and am informed they are closed for a private Christmas party. Grr.... said I was just after a Stone Beer, so the nice doorman let me get one to take to the other bar. Then the keg blew out about a centimeter or so to the full-point of the glass so I got it for free. It wasn't a wasted walk up there from Queen Street., but who was to know it would be closed on a Thursday evening?

The list was the usual suspects.. Fat Yak, Hoegaarden, etc... no White Rabbit, and now no Stone unless they put it back on.


----------



## WSC

The bottle shop next door had Timothy Taylor Landlord for about $8 - 500ml too. Which is a new addition.

I think the taps are going to get better soon, just waiting on some beers I heard.

I had a LC Bright Ale yesterday which was pleasant given the heat. Hadn't had one for ages.


----------



## WSC

Tap List as of 1 hour ago:

Stone and Wood
3 ravens Golden ale
3 Ravens 55 APA
White Rabbit Dark ale
LC Bright ale
JS golden ale (aka Tooheys New with a touch of hops)
Stone Beer - (had run out though so not sure about this one)
Can't remember the other one but it was not mind blowing.

I had the APA which was pretty good, the white rabbit which is OK and the JS Golden Ale - just to see if they had improvedit...sadly i was let down, that beer is rubbish!


----------



## WSC

Just remembered the other beer was the very rare Matilda Bay brew called Fat Yak......can't get that anywhere these days :lol: I think it is limited edition...they have limited it to 1 million hectorlitres a month!!!


----------



## Bribie G

I wonder if the PB will be open on New Years Day? I'm trying to get a few hours at work that day and would be able to pop in afterwards before weaving home on the train. Hopefully Andrew's sparkling will be on by then.


----------



## Snow

White Rabbit!! Sweet! I'll be there 4.30 on Friday 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## nate2g

Snow said:


> White Rabbit!! Sweet! I'll be there 4.30 on Friday
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



White Rabbit, JSGA & LCBA are the ONLY beers available on tap as of tonite. All the other taps (nothing special) have run dry. And the fridges don't have much of a selection of beers, and nothing at reasonable prices. Yes it is truly confirmed...Brisbane is the worst populated city to find quality beer on tap...but we already know this...


----------



## winkle

Flup, I was going to go tonite for the Mad Abbot beer tasting, but had to keg the marco polo hop trial batch (and lighten the load on a keg of Belgian Pale).


> Brisbane is the worst populated city to find quality beer on tap


Up for a beer on Saturday Nate?
PS you need to insert the word - commercial - in there somewheres.


----------



## nate2g

winkle said:


> Up for a beer on Saturday Nate?
> PS you need to insert the word - commercial - in there somewheres.



Yeah that was a ridiculous generalised statement I made, and I was really just referring to the Brissie bar/pub scene in general. I've heard some good beers should be on their way to the PB so that'll be good.

And Winkle I would of been up for a beer on Sat mate but I'll be in Sydney for the RB Gathering. Looking forward to trying more of your brews soon though!


----------



## winkle

nate2g said:


> Yeah that was a ridiculous generalised statement I made, and I was really just referring to the Brissie bar/pub scene in general. I've heard some good beers should be on their way to the PB so that'll be good.
> 
> And Winkle I would of been up for a beer on Sat mate but I'll be in Sydney for the RB Gathering. Looking forward to trying more of your brews soon though!



:icon_offtopic: Opps I'd forgotten about that until this morning, have a good one guys :icon_chickcheers: . Rouge beers on tap at the Darlo Taphouse? You'd better drop in there as well.


----------



## Snow

nate2g said:


> Yeah that was a ridiculous generalised statement I made, and I was really just referring to the Brissie bar/pub scene in general. I've heard some good beers should be on their way to the PB so that'll be good.
> 
> And Winkle I would of been up for a beer on Sat mate but I'll be in Sydney for the RB Gathering. Looking forward to trying more of your brews soon though!



Well we went to the Platform Bar on Friday arvo and the White Rabbit had run out yet again - I still haven't tried it there yet. The rest of the beers were very ordinary. Ususal fat yak, GSGA , LCBA, JSAA, Stone and Wood (lovely as usual, but.... very usual), hoegaarden, etc. Very disappointed. Had a few bottles of whatever, but $7-8 per stubby of oxidised aussie craftbeer and $15 for a USA beer is not good enough to keep me going back on a regular basis.

- Snow.


----------



## nate2g

winkle said:


> :icon_offtopic: Opps I'd forgotten about that until this morning, have a good one guys :icon_chickcheers: . Rouge beers on tap at the Darlo Taphouse? You'd better drop in there as well.



Mate it was an epic few days in Sydney...hate to tease you but this was what you missed out on  :

Draught:-
Redoak St. Andrews
Redoak Porter
Redoak Rauchbier
Rogue Yellow Snow IPA
Rogue Wet Hop Pale Ale
Rogue Amber Ale
Rogue Hazelnut Brown Ale
Eugene City Tracktown Triple Jump Pale Ale 
Sail & Anchor English IPA

Bottles:-
Surley Coffee Bender
Minamishinshu Apple Hop 
Minamishinshu Raspberry Ale
Minamishinshu Dunkel Weizen 
Invercargill Boysenbeery 2008
Invercargill Smokin Bishop 2008
Boon Oude Gueze
Pink Elephant Mammoth
Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black 2009
Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black 2009 (Remix)
Fujizakura Weizenbock 
Holgate Christmas Ale 2008
Captain Lawrence Cuvee de Castleton
Dupont Avec les Bons Voeux
Brooklyn Black Ops 
Unibroue 16
Struise Black Albert
Redoak Special Reserve 2004

I'm surprised we don't even see kegs of Rogue in Brissie as they're starting to show up in a few locations around the southern cities...I've heard that even Adelaide are tapping it at the Wheatsheaf...strange indeed.


----------



## WSC

The range at the moment is pretty bad.

I'm not sure what is going on, for example, I emailed Murray's about getting in touch with Platform, they say they would love to get their beers up here. Then I ask the manager of Platform and he says Murrays aren't interested. 

I know the frieght cost are high but lately they don't seem to be even getting QLD beers on tap.

So my suspicion is that the big boys are maybe influencing things a bit as they have no issue's getting Lion Nathan owned products on tap??????????????


----------



## Snow

WSC said:


> The range at the moment is pretty bad.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on, for example, I emailed Murray's about getting in touch with Platform, they say they would love to get their beers up here. Then I ask the manager of Platform and he says Murrays aren't interested.
> 
> I know the frieght cost are high but lately they don't seem to be even getting QLD beers on tap.
> 
> So my suspicion is that the big boys are maybe influencing things a bit as they have no issue's getting Lion Nathan owned products on tap??????????????



Yeah it does make you wonder. Either that, or they are just not putting in enough effort to get the good gear on tap. It makes you cry when you see the range the Southern state craftbeer-centric pubs have. Rogue on tap!  Get it up here! :angry: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Will88

A mate of mine used to work at the Platform and was considered the most knowledgeable beer nerd on the bar staff. He constantly pushed for new and different beers to come in on tap. Unfortunately he moved to Melbourne 

I don't know if that's had any real influence on the taps but I agree it hasn't been too impressive lately.


----------



## winkle

nate2g said:


> Mate it was an epic few days in Sydney...hate to tease you but this was what you missed out on  :
> 
> Draught:-
> Redoak St. Andrews
> Redoak Porter
> Redoak Rauchbier
> Rogue Yellow Snow IPA
> Rogue Wet Hop Pale Ale
> Rogue Amber Ale
> Rogue Hazelnut Brown Ale
> Eugene City Tracktown Triple Jump Pale Ale
> Sail & Anchor English IPA
> 
> Bottles:-
> Surley Coffee Bender
> Minamishinshu Apple Hop
> Minamishinshu Raspberry Ale
> Minamishinshu Dunkel Weizen
> Invercargill Boysenbeery 2008
> Invercargill Smokin Bishop 2008
> Boon Oude Gueze
> Pink Elephant Mammoth
> Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black 2009
> Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black 2009 (Remix)
> Fujizakura Weizenbock
> Holgate Christmas Ale 2008
> Captain Lawrence Cuvee de Castleton
> Dupont Avec les Bons Voeux
> Brooklyn Black Ops
> Unibroue 16
> Struise Black Albert
> Redoak Special Reserve 2004
> 
> I'm surprised we don't even see kegs of Rogue in Brissie as they're starting to show up in a few locations around the southern cities...I've heard that even Adelaide are tapping it at the Wheatsheaf...strange indeed.



Impressive list that.
I missed out on some Black Albert!
:angry: 

Back on topic, I'd have thought that having either a SCB or MT/Burleigh beer on tap(s) wouldn't be a big ask.


----------



## WSC

Maybe is a reflection on the QLD brewers?

I heard MT only want to sell beer on the mountain and SCB doesn't even have a website where you can find out where to buy or order online? 

But then we have some pretty good beer distributors in QLD and none of their product ends up on tap, Meantime IPA is the only one recently.

Big conspiracy I say..................

They will drive beer lovers underground and force us to brew our own quality beer at home.......... :lol:


----------



## jimmy01

Snow said:


> Well we went to the Platform Bar on Friday arvo and the White Rabbit had run out yet again - I still haven't tried it there yet. The rest of the beers were very ordinary. Ususal fat yak, GSGA , LCBA, JSAA, Stone and Wood (lovely as usual, but.... very usual), hoegaarden, etc. Very disappointed. Had a few bottles of whatever, but $7-8 per stubby of oxidised aussie craftbeer and $15 for a USA beer is not good enough to keep me going back on a regular basis.
> 
> - Snow.


I was in there Thurs arvo. By 4.30 only 2 beers of the 8 advertised were available. JS Golden & Bright Ale. I was not impressed. Stayed on until 9.30 and it did not change - Only 2 beers. They mustn't know how to change the kegs. If it wasn't for the fact I was catching up with mates for Xmas I would have left a lot earlier.

Jimmy


----------



## Will88

The taps looked something like this last night:

Fat Yak
Big Helga
JS Golden
JS Amber
LC Bright
Hoegaarden
Stone & Wood Draught Ale
Coopers Pale


----------



## WSC

It's the Lion and CUB show!!!

Will have a coopers thanks or a stone and wood for lunch today I think


----------



## WSC

Goodness me.....it goes from better to worse.

Get there for lunch and the coopers keg blows out!!!!

The saving grace is that Cooper Best Extra Stout is only $6.60 a stubby........this has got to be the best value beer in Australia....except if you get a tallie of it from Dan's for $5.50!


----------



## beersom

WSC said:


> Maybe is a reflection on the QLD brewers?
> 
> I heard MT only want to sell beer on the mountain




You heard wrong.


----------



## chappo1970

beersom said:


> You heard wrong.



:lol: 

Got to love the rumour mill!

I heard that MT recently hired (back) a really crap brewer...  :lol:


----------



## WSC

> You heard wrong.



Cool, how quick can you get a keg to the platform bar.......they need it quick!


----------



## beersom

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Got to love the rumour mill!
> 
> I heard that MT recently hired (back) a really crap brewer...  :lol:




well for once the rumour mill is true...
i can confirm that they did indeed recently hire a crap brewer


....
as to beer for the platform bar.... well they have an order in.... i just have to fill it.... . In the meantime however MT beer is available on tap and in bottle at other Brisbane, Toowoomba and Gold Coast venues.


----------



## MarkBastard

beersom said:


> In the meantime however MT beer is available on tap and in bottle at other Brisbane, Toowoomba and Gold Coast venues.



please do tell


----------



## chappo1970

Mark^Bastard said:


> please do tell




+1 

Cough up the info Beersom or the bunny get's it! Besides it great to have some local fare at the Christmas Table.


----------



## Snowdog

beersom said:


> as to beer for the platform bar.... well they have an order in.... i just have to fill it.... . In the meantime however MT beer is available on tap and in bottle at other Brisbane, Toowoomba and Gold Coast venues.


You need me to drive up there and bring it down?
nd you sure do keep it a secret if its on tap anywhere besides the mountain.Do tell!


----------



## beersom

Snowdog said:


> You need me to drive up there and bring it down?
> nd you sure do keep it a secret if its on tap anywhere besides the mountain.Do tell!


 Patience young beer drinker. I don't go shouting it from the rooftops but it is available around the traps....
On tap at:
*Spotted Cow, Toowoomba* - 0909 Cuvee Blonde and Moderation Pale Ale ( plus bottles of IPA, St Bridget and Sonntag)
*Kingsleys Steak and Crabhouse, Brisbane* - 0909 Cuvee Blonde ( plus bottles of IPA, St Bridget and Moderation Pale Ale)
*Bubbles, Sanctuary Cove* - 0909 Cuvee Blonde and Moderation Pale Ale ( plus bottles of IPA, St Bridget, Sonntag, Pils, Katya)
*Bearded Dragon, Tamborine* - Black Cockatoo, Sonntag and Moderation Pale Ale

I think bottles are also now available at Jupiters Casino in the Prince Albert bar

..... coming soon to a Platform Bar near you.....


----------



## bradsbrew

beersom said:


> ..... coming soon to a Platform Bar near you.....




Nice . :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jimmy01

..... coming soon to a Platform Bar near you.....
[/quote]
God I hope so - crap brewer or not. 

My one & only visit to to MT was pretty good - loved the St Bridget. Sick Of turning up at Platform Bar and finding Jack Shit on tap. 

Jimmy


----------



## jonno79

"Sick Of turning up at Platform Bar and finding Jack Shit on tap."

me too mate, me too.

The only thing the platform bar is good for is helping me lose weight!

Here is my blog about it....

http://jonno79.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/ch...mas-story-2009/


----------



## WSC

Good news about MT, can't wait.


----------



## jonno79

WSC said:


> Good news about MT, can't wait.


Hope it can be a regular thing - MT are the best commercial brewery in QLD.




Hope they get round to making that American IPA!


----------



## WSC

Walked past yesterday but didn't stop in for a beer.

The taps have been revived a bit:
Little Creatures Special 
Coopers Pale

And others are on but can't remember.

Will be stopping in to try the LC.


----------



## Snowdog

So the MT Cuvee Blonde & Moderation are the exports eh? No Mountain Bitter in Brizzy?

Wife & I stopped in the Platform for lunch today. Had a sample of the LC 'Special'. Seemed rather ordinary to me. I would prefer the Stone & Wood I think. I opted for a bomber of the Rough Yellow Snow IPA to go with lunch. I'm still tasting hops! The tap list is still rather ordinary .... MB Special, JS Golden & Amber, Big Helga, Stone & Wood, Hoegaarden, Fat Yak... Cooper's Pale. With the exception of the MB 'Special', I can get any and all of the rest somewhere else on tap for cheaper. Glad they had some decent bottles.


----------



## Bribie G

Snowdog said:


> So the MT Cuvee Blonde & Moderation are the exports eh? No Mountain Bitter in Brizzy?
> 
> Wife & I stopped in the Platform for lunch today. Had a sample of the LC 'Special'. Seemed rather ordinary to me. I would prefer the Stone & Wood I think. I opted for a bomber of the Rough Yellow Snow IPA to go with lunch. I'm still tasting hops! The tap list is still rather ordinary .... MB Special, JS Golden & Amber, Big Helga, Stone & Wood, Hoegaarden, Fat Yak... Cooper's Pale. With the exception of the MB 'Special', *I can get any and all of the rest somewhere else on tap for cheaper.* . Glad they had some decent bottles.



Snowdog
I don't get into town much - any heads up on other locations for the Stone & wood etc?


----------



## WSC

Look here for stone and wood 

http://stoneandwood.com.au/availability.html


----------



## beersom

Snowdog said:


> So the MT Cuvee Blonde & Moderation are the exports eh?



Not really as such.... all the beers are available, depending on availability :huh: . Those 2 are the most popular followed closely by St Bridget, then Yippy IPA with Sonntag closing in quickly.



Snowdog said:


> No Mountain Bitter in Brizzy?



No Mountain Bitter on the mountain either


----------



## winkle

> No Mountain Bitter on the mountain either



Well, you know how to fix that!


----------



## Snowdog

beersom said:


> No Mountain Bitter on the mountain either


Damn ... love that stuff ever since I stuck my mug under its guest-tap at the old Brewhouse. Can't say I gotten attached to Cuvee Blonde. St Bridget is quite the nice drop, as is the Yippy, and Moderation is the best tasting mid-strength I've ever had!

I get Stone & Wood at the Pig & Whistle on Queen Street, and I hear its available at Eagle Street. I believe Story Bridge Hotel has it too. (See WSC's link)

Milano's on Queen Street is off my list now as they don't have Little Creatures Pale on tap anymore. :angry:


----------



## Will88

The latest taps:

Little Creatures Special Bitter
Fat Yak
JS Amber Ale
JS Golden Ale
Hoegaarden
Coopers Pale Ale
Stone & Wood Draught Ale
Big Helga


----------



## argon

BribieG said:


> Snowdog
> I don't get into town much - any heads up on other locations for the Stone & wood etc?




Bribie, Stone & Wood Pale and Draught at pig and whistle riverside. Although probably doesn't help if you don't get into town.


----------



## WSC

The little creatures special is the last keg so i expect something new will be on soon.


----------



## Snowdog

Will88 said:


> The latest taps:
> 
> Little Creatures Special Bitter
> Fat Yak
> JS Amber Ale
> JS Golden Ale
> Hoegaarden
> Coopers Pale Ale
> Stone & Wood Draught Ale
> Big Helga


Still the same as when I was there last. Glad they have bottles of Rogue...


----------



## Will88

At $25 a bottle it's a little hard on the wallet though


----------



## Snowdog

Will88 said:


> At $25 a bottle it's a little hard on the wallet though


True. I did enjoy the Yellow Snow IPA the other day. My hopes of maybe getting another today were dashed though. They had The Nut Brown Rogue, and better yet, the *White Rabbit* replaced Big Helga on the tap list! The rest were the same as of 5PM.


----------



## Will88

Last Rogue I had was Santa's Private Reserve and the Mocha Porter.

Both very tasty.


----------



## WSC

Dropped in yesterday....

Glycol system was broken and there was no tap beer.

The board said they still had LC Special Bitter and the White Rabbit, the rest were the usual suspects.


----------



## Snow

So...... who's going for a beer this arvo? Mossyrocks? Or are you too busy drinking all your lotto winnings  

I'll be popping in around 4.30-5.


----------



## lonte

My arm might be twistable ... I have to share a bottle of my Wit with a lady here at work first but if the rest of the fridge is full of the usual Carlton Mid then it won't be hard to tear myself away around half four.


----------



## mossyrocks

Snow said:


> So...... who's going for a beer this arvo? Mossyrocks? Or are you too busy drinking all your lotto winnings
> 
> I'll be popping in around 4.30-5.



Sorry Snow, not today - daughter home alone, so I'll be heading straight home (and to drink my lotto winnings).

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## WSC

just got on the train now and read this. I did stop in at the bottle shop and bought a bottle of inns and gun oak aged beer to try and a bottle of saison dupont. Which for 12.99 for 750ml is runner up to coopers bes in the value for money stakes!


----------



## thirstycritter

Surely the lull in decent craft beers on tap at the Platform Bar is only temporary - I have faith in the team down there, perhaps there's been supply issues?

In the meantime I'll keep enjoying the S&W Draught and LC Special Bitter. The White Rabbit will be a welcome return too.

FYI, Iceworks at Paddington has White Rabbit on tap, as well as LC Pale and S&W Draught. Not a bad alternative if you're over that side of town.


----------



## pip__

I'll be popping in here on Wednesday night as I'm in Brisbane on business. Say hello to the bespectacled bloke on his own


----------



## WSC

stand outs today are white rabbit, little creattures special, and stone and wood. The montieths summer ale is on and is foul! Try it and make your own mind up! But it is foul.


----------



## clifftiger

Summer Ale is foul - considering how good the dopplebock winter ale is, I can't believe they would bother with crap like that


----------



## winkle

> The montieths summer ale is on and is foul! Try it and make your own mind up! But it is foul.



:icon_offtopic: 
Its a wonder they haven't tried to trademark "Summer Ale" as well as the others. May all their endeavours end in failure.


----------



## Snowdog

Monteith's Summer Ale - Last summer I bought a bottle at the bottlo by my local Pizza Capers to have with the pizza. Pizza was late so I cracked open the bottle as I waited. Three sips and it was dumped in the car-park. Went back and got me a James Squire Porter to wash away the taste. So I understand the foul comments here. 

I could be happy at the Platform drinking White Rabbit, as I think it tastes better on tap as opposed to bottles. Stopped by Monday as I had the day off, and the place was closed with the heavy odor of paint fumes lingering about. Went next door for a Stone & Wood, and got drove outside by the same fumes trying to give me a headache. I preferred smokers to that!


----------



## Will88

The Burleigh Hefeweizen is now on tap, which is a pretty tasty drop.


----------



## WSC

sunny coast best bitter is also on. Summer ale is still on too. Oh no.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> sunny coast best bitter is also on. Summer ale is still on too. Oh no.



What, is that the SCB Summer Ale or that other thing?


----------



## QldKev

OK dumb question time, did the platform bar close or did it move ??

I went to the address from the whitepages and it is not there!

QldKev


----------



## coe-crl

Pete Critter said:


> Surely the lull in decent craft beers on tap at the Platform Bar is only temporary - I have faith in the team down there, perhaps there's been supply issues?
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep enjoying the S&W Draught and LC Special Bitter. The White Rabbit will be a welcome return too.
> 
> FYI, Iceworks at Paddington has White Rabbit on tap, as well as LC Pale and S&W Draught. Not a bad alternative if you're over that side of town.



Thanks for the hot tip about Iceworks! It'll be good to drink some decent beers before/after rugby games this season.


----------



## winkle

QldKev said:


> OK dumb question time, did the platform bar close or did it move ??
> 
> I went to the address from the whitepages and it is not there!
> 
> QldKev



Its at the Valley end of the Grand Central Hotel (next to the Bottle-o). Hope its finished getting a lick of paint.


----------



## QldKev

winkle said:


> Its at the Valley end of the Grand Central Hotel (next to the Bottle-o). Hope its finished getting a lick of paint.




Now it makes sense, i used google maps and found it

482 George St
Brisbane QLD 4000

I went to the now closed 
Platform 6 Food and Wine Bar
6/36 Vernon Terrace, Newstead QLD 4006‎ 

Next time I'm not googling after a few. doh!

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD

You must still be pissed Kev, I google and get 270 Ann st Brisbane

Andrew


----------



## Will88

winkle said:


> What, is that the SCB Summer Ale or that other thing?



Monteith's Summer Ale.


----------



## bconnery

tap list as of Friday afternoon was:
Stone and Wood Draught
Little Creatures Special Brew
Sunshine Coast Best Bitter
Monteiths Summer Ale
Hoegaarden
Duke Hefe
JS Amber, I think, I can't remember for certain...
Something else that escapes me...

So a mix at the moment anyway but I'll forgive any venue that has Stone and Wood Draught. I really like that beer.
The Littles Creatures Special Brew was good too.


----------



## Will88

I don't like the Duke beers at all but the Burleigh Hefe stands out from that brewery.


----------



## winkle

Will88 said:


> I don't like the Duke beers at all but the Burleigh Hefe stands out from that brewery.



Tis a tasty drop and I'm quite partial to SCBs Best Bitter as well, must be time for a visit  .



> JS Amber, I think, I can't remember for certain...
> Something else that escapes me...


White Rabbit Ben?


----------



## Snowdog

bconnery said:


> Something else that escapes me...


Fat Yak? Big Helga maybe?



bconnery said:


> So a mix at the moment anyway but I'll forgive any venue that has Stone and Wood Draught. I really like that beer.


Yeah me too. Stone & Wood is the redeeming factor for the Queen Street Pig n Whistle.
And why did Milano's on Queen Street replace Little Creatures Pale with that house contract brew Spitfire IPA?


----------



## WSC

It's Fat Yak.


----------



## Will88

Tap as of Tuesday night:

Sunny Coast Best Bitter
Little Creatures Special
James Squire Amber
Burleigh Hefeweizen
Stone & Wood Ale
Hoegaardan
Monteith's Summer Ale
Fat Yak


----------



## lczaban

Will88 said:


> Tap as of Tuesday night:
> 
> Sunny Coast Best Bitter
> Little Creatures Special
> James Squire Amber
> Burleigh Hefeweizen
> Stone & Wood Ale
> Hoegaardan
> Monteith's Summer Ale
> Fat Yak



I went last night and the FY was off, but they had LCPA on instead. The current word hot off the lips off some LC reps who were in earlier today was that there will be a seasonal. limited run (ie 100 cases) of an LC IPA coming out in the coming weeks. Should be an interesting brew... :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

GravityGuru said:


> I went last night and the FY was off, but they had LCPA on instead. The current word hot off the lips off some LC reps who were in earlier today was that there will be a seasonal. limited run (ie 100 cases) of an LC IPA coming out in the coming weeks. Should be an interesting brew... :icon_drool2:



It would probably be the Stimulus wouldn't it? Unless they've come up with a new recipe. 
Have to keep an eye out anyway...


----------



## Bribie G

BribieG and RdeVuyn (Ralph from Toowoomba down here on a work trip) will be ensconced at the Platform Bar from 4.30 on Thursday (this week, 11th February). 

  I'm using pu-bic transport so will be in a position to get tanked. Likewise Rde who will be staying in local digs.

I'll be wearing the new AHB shirt.


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> BribieG and RdeVuyn (Ralph from Toowoomba down here on a work trip) will be ensconced at the Platform Bar from 4.30 on Thursday (this week, 11th February).
> 
> I'm using pu-bic transport so will be in a position to get tanked. Likewise Rde who will be staying in local digs.
> 
> I'll be wearing the new AHB shirt.


Sounds perfect to me Bribie! I just haven't quite got my uniform sorted yet...  

If Platform has still got Stone & Wood then there's maybe no need to head down to Riverside. I'm not too bothered if Yak is off either as the remaining casks sound quite appetising! For now, I'm not even going to think about what happens on Friday... :beerbang:


----------



## beersom

bconnery said:


> It would probably be the Stimulus wouldn't it? Unless they've come up with a new recipe.
> Have to keep an eye out anyway...




Nah mate, its a newish brew with some linkage back to stimulus according to my inside sources
The specs

5.6% ABV 
Colour: 29EBC (pretty much in the middle of Pale Ale and Rogers')
55IBU
AE: 3.2 Plato 
Pale Ale, munich, caramalt and dark crystal - grist is fairly similar to the Stimulus IPA but with a slightly higher dark crystal addition to richen up the malt slightly.100% Cascade from the 2009 crop - bittering hop addition to the kettle, huge addition to the whirlpool, standard addition to the hopback.


----------



## WSC

The latest updates is that Orchard Ale will be on in the next week or so.

Also MG Steam Ale is planned for March, that should be very nice.


----------



## RdeVjun

Taps as of Thursday night:
Sunny Coast Best Bitter
James Squire Amber
Burleigh Hefeweizen
Stone & Wood Ale
? Hoegaarden
Monteith's Summer Ale

...and one other the name of which escapes me. Didn't try them all, I preferred the Sunny Coast Best Bitter to be honest, maybe that's because I like the style, still some great beers to be had and also jolly grand to catch up with BribieG! :beer: 

On to the German Club for lunch today and seeing as I had to drive, only sampled the Erdinger...  

International Hotel at Spring Hill next time. Anyone know if Union Jack's in Charlotte St is still open and worth a visit? I mentioned it to a colleague, he thought it had closed, didn't know if they served anything special other than Guiness and bottled imports (can't search anything much out, so my hopes aren't high). I'd never heard of it but I happened to walk past yesterday and it seemed to be open but seeing as I was late en route to the Platform, I didn't stop in to suss it out.


----------



## Will88

Don't know if UJ's is still open but I wouldn't hold your breath for anything special. Last time I was there the most adventurous beer they had was Kilkenny.


----------



## RdeVjun

Thanks Will, I'd guessed that it was just British- themed. Scratched!


----------



## Snowdog

The Union Jack would make a great taphouse if they pulled their finger out and put a few decent microbrews on tap. Kilkenny and Guinness was the best taps they had. Not worth going out of the way for.

Sunny Coast Best Bitter & Burleigh Hefe is worth a trip up to the Platform.....


----------



## Will88

> Dont Miss Chuck Hahn @ the Grand Central Hotel This Friday 5:30pm launch of the Mad Brewers Orchard ale on tap ***** FREE EVENT**



That was on Rubber Stamp Beer facebook page today.


----------



## Snowdog

Rubber stamp Beer has a FaceBook page? I can't seem to find it. I do have Grand Central Cellars on there.

I take it the Orchard launch is Friday upcoming (19th)?

I was in there at 5PM yesterday and got a Sunny Coast Bitter before they closed for a private 21st birthday party.
Unlike in the U.S., I didn't think 21 was any sort of big celebration year here since you can drink at 18.


----------



## Will88

Here's the Rubber Stamp page:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...39450434?ref=ts

And yeah, I believe it is this Friday.


----------



## Snowdog

Ah.... no space between 'Rubber' & 'Stamp'.

This may be a worthy Friday event!


----------



## quadbox

Shame they're all out of Rogue's Yellow Snow IPA. God that was a good drop.

I've had a few great nights at the platform drinking bottled stuff lately. The tap range hasnt really wowed me since pretty much when they had Feral's Hop Hog and Stone and Wood's Stone on tap, it's much more mainstream atm. But having all those rogue's on, and indeed meantime's stuff has been great, loved it. Rogue make some truly amazingly good beers.

You've also got to hand it to a bar that'll serve you a $25 bottle of beer in two $45 reidel o-series glasses


----------



## jetfoley

Heading there on monday night to check out what all the hype is about... 

Any1 been in there recently to suggest something I should definatly try?


----------



## mossyrocks

JetF said:


> Heading there on monday night to check out what all the hype is about...
> 
> Any1 been in there recently to suggest something I should definatly try?


If you get a chance also check out the 5th Element bar at Southbank. Very good selection of bottled and tap beers.

I'll be heading there tomorrow for lunch. It has become my bar of choice of late.

Cheers


----------



## superdave

mossyrocks said:


> If you get a chance also check out the 5th Element bar at Southbank. Very good selection of bottled and tap beers.
> 
> I'll be heading there tomorrow for lunch. It has become my bar of choice of late.
> 
> Cheers


I'm yet to actually eat anything there; how is the food?


----------



## mossyrocks

superdave said:


> I'm yet to actually eat anything there; how is the food?


We usually eat several entree meals while we have a few drinks.

These are very good.

Cheers


----------



## Snowdog

superdave said:


> I'm yet to actually eat anything there; how is the food?


The steak was top-notch when I went there for dinner awhile back. It was other bits that put me off that night (which I covered over here in this thread) Still, I got over it. I had a bottle of 3 Ravens 55, and enjoyed the meal very much. I just didn't have dessert. I do plan on giving their dinner service another go soon.

So, what's on tap at the Platform this week?


----------



## Will88

Friday night looked something like this:

Burleigh Hefeweizen
Stone & Wood Ale
Stone & Wood Lager
Mad Brewers Orchard Ale
Little Creatures Rogers
James Squire Golden Ale

Can't remember the last two.


----------



## The Scientist

Will88 said:


> Friday night looked something like this:
> 
> Burleigh Hefeweizen
> Stone & Wood Ale
> Stone & Wood Lager
> Mad Brewers Orchard Ale
> Little Creatures Rogers
> James Squire Golden Ale
> 
> Can't remember the last two.



Anyone have a review on the Mad Brewers Orchard Ale?


----------



## jetfoley

Well the stand outs for tonight were all in the bottle, I liked all of the tap beers, ish, but the best beers were;

3 Crows - 55 (American Pale Ale)
Brew Dog - Dogma (Heather Honey Infused Ale)

everything was nice, some even great, but only those two I could imagine drinking all night. The rest were always a bit too sweet, malty or fruity to have more than 1 or 2 glasses.

I really wanted to try the Choc stout they have in 500ml bottles but I ran outta money and it was $25
As always the Duvel was good.

Jet


----------



## jetfoley

The Scientist said:


> Anyone have a review on the Mad Brewers Orchard Ale?



Not bad, Good hops, great aroma. Was a bit sweet and fruity to drink all night but as a 1 off glass it was very enjoyable.


----------



## jbowers

Re: Mad brewers orchard - I'd say a bad saison, but a decentish beer. Too sweet for me, but the apple is well balanced.


----------



## BrenosBrews

Mad Brewers Orchard Ale was a let down. Not that I was suprised. A bland ale with apple juice. So much potential, so little reward.

Mind you, I had it back to back with Feral Barrel Aged Saison...now there is a beer!


----------



## jbowers

BrenosBrews said:


> Mad Brewers Orchard Ale was a let down. Not that I was suprised. A bland ale with apple juice. So much potential, so little reward.
> 
> Mind you, I had it back to back with Feral Barrel Aged Saison...now there is a beer!



Yeah, I tried that at the local recently too. Damn good.


----------



## Snowdog

Are we saying the Barrel-aged Saison is at the Platform???? No, didn't think so.


----------



## jetfoley

Snowdog said:


> Are we saying the Barrel-aged Saison is at the Platform???? No, didn't think so.



... but it IS at the platform bar


----------



## Snowdog

*Tops!*! Its just been so ordinary there the last few times I've dropped by that I been hitting 5th Element for the Alpha & Weiss. Easier to get to, and haven't been ushered out due to a private party starting, or found the doors closed after walking up there from Queen Street. Will have to give them a go this week and see whats on tap.


----------



## bconnery

Snowdog said:


> *Tops!*! Its just been so ordinary there the last few times I've dropped by that I been hitting 5th Element for the Alpha & Weiss. Easier to get to, and haven't been ushered out due to a private party starting, or found the doors closed after walking up there from Queen Street. Will have to give them a go this week and see whats on tap.



I think JetF may have missed the point of your post. I think he meant the Orchard Ale and was making a joke about Platform vs Platform Bar...

There certainly was no Feral when I was in there on Friday.


----------



## time01

i popped into the platform for a quick beer yesterday, from memory on the board was;
stone & wood lager
stone & wood pale
orchards ale
burleigh hef
rogers
and a few james squires.

bar person informed me both out of orchards ale and burleigh hef.

so i went next door and had a pint of big helga.


----------



## thirstycritter

For those that don't know, there is a Mountain Goat beer night on tonight at Platform Bar - Steam, Fancy Pants and Hightail will be on tap. $20 for one of each and some food. Places are limited so drop Matt a line if you're keen - mcoorey (at) drinx.com.au


----------



## WSC

I have heard that tickets for tonight may be sold out, they are expecting a big turn out. So get in quick if you want to go.


----------



## thirstycritter

Wow, that's great. So reassuring to know that these kind of events are attracting a decent crowd these days!


----------



## WSC

Pete Critter said:


> Wow, that's great. So reassuring to know that these kind of events are attracting a decent crowd these days!



There will be a lot of people there...not sure how decent they will be...


----------



## bconnery

My understanding is that the event is sold out. 
You can get the beers on tap though, but the Fancy Pants will be available to those at the event first...


----------



## Snowdog

Won't make this one. Will be in the city tomorrow so I may stop by and see what's left, if anything.

Enjoy!


----------



## time01

i emailed matt on wed i think and got 2 tix, he said these were the last 2.


----------



## The Scientist

bconnery said:


> My understanding is that the event is sold out.
> You can get the beers on tap though, but the Fancy Pants will be available to those at the event first...



Sweet, say no more.....I'm on my way. See you all there :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jye

AND starting at 7:30 tonight there will be beers on tap by Mossyrocks and Pocket Beers that were brewed in the US. AndrewQLDs winning QABC beers brewed at Eagle Heights will also be in tap.


----------



## chappo1970

Jye said:


> AND starting at 7:30 tonight there will be beers on tap by Mossyrocks and Pocket Beers that were brewed in the US. AndrewQLDs winning QABC beers brewed at Eagle Heights will also be in tap.




That's what I am going for bugger all that other fancy smancy other slop.


----------



## daemon

Chappo said:


> That's what I am going for bugger all that other fancy smancy other slop.


Having sampled AndrewQLD's brew at the Eagle Heights brewery recently, this is well worth trying. I was very impressed, as was everyone else there. The aroma from this beer is amazing and so is the taste. Jealous that I can't be there tonight, especially to try the other AHB beers.


----------



## NickB

As Daemon said, 'you bastards'




h34r:


Cheers


----------



## Snowdog

I wonder what filtered out on tap afterwards. Never made it up there Saturday, instead opting to go to the *Belgian Beer Cafe* as my wife love the *Bel-Vue Kriek* and this is the only place to find that. Afterwards we stopped at the *5th Element* for an *Alpha* and a *Franziskaner Weissbier Dunkel* on our way home. I have to say all those many walks up to the Platform only to be disappointed (closed, closed due to private function, ordinary beer tap list, etc.) has taken its toll on convincing my love to take the walk. This Saturday the rain didn't help much either. I'll have to head up there sometime during the week after work.


----------



## Will88

So I sampled too many beers at the Platform tonight to even remember what is on the tap but I can recall that it is the best variety of microbrews I have seen in a long time. No sign of a JS or Matilda Bay beer, a couple of Mountain Goats and a few other interesting drops. This week would be a good one to pay a visit and enjoy the variety.


----------



## Snowdog

I agree Will! They redeemed themselves in spades today. The tap list was rather hard to read as the chalk had been rubbed and all, but I had some nice beer!
Here is the list as best as I could read it in its condition:

1. Stone & Wood Daaught
2. Eagle Heights Settlers Ale
3. Mountain Goat Hightail
4. Dave Jarls (?) Belgian Ale (the chalk was marred so thats the best I could decipher)
5. Mountain Goat something something Amber (out)
6. Chris Moss APA
7. Matilda Bay Rogers
8. Mountain Goat Steam Ale

I had a 2, 6 & 8 after I had a Stone & Wood at the Pig & an Alpha at the 5th.
A very good beer day for me!


----------



## bconnery

Snowdog said:


> I agree Will! They redeemed themselves in spades today. The tap list was rather hard to read as the chalk had been rubbed and all, but I had some nice beer! Here is the list as best as I could read it in its condition:
> 
> 1. Stone & Wood Daaught
> 2. Eagle Heights Settlers Ale
> 3. Mountain Goat Hightail
> 4. Dave Jarls (?) Belgian Ale (the chalk was marred so thats the best I could decipher)
> 5. Mountain Goat something something Amber
> 6. Chris Moss APA
> 7. Matilda Bay Rogers
> 8. Mountain Goat Steam Ale
> 
> I had a 2, 6 & 8 after I had a Stone & Wood at the Pig & an Alpha at the 5th.
> A very good beer day for me!


That 4 is Dave Clarke's Belgian Ale (Aka Pocket Beer's Belgian Blonde)
5 is Fancy Pants

I liked the numbers. That's how we were ordering on Friday. I'll have 2 2's and a 4 thanks!


----------



## Will88

The Fancy Pants and Chris Moss APA were the stand outs for me. I'll have to get back in there and try the Belgium ale.


----------



## Snowdog

bconnery said:


> That 4 is Dave Clarke's Belgian Ale (Aka Pocket Beer's Belgian Blonde)
> 5 is Fancy Pants




I can see getting that from what was left on the chalkboard. I would have liked a Fancy Pants but it was empty.

I hear rumor that Eagle Heights is closing down?


----------



## chappo1970

Snowdog said:


> I hear rumor that Eagle Heights is closing down?




Nope but it is up for sale!


----------



## beersom

Chappo said:


> Nope but it is up for sale!


... sadly, it's closed. Doors have been shut for a few weeks although it may be re-opening shortly (fingers crossed) and yes it is for sale as well.

wanna give me a loaner chappo ?


----------



## chappo1970

beersom said:


> ... sadly, it's closed. Doors have been shut for a few weeks although it may be re-opening shortly (fingers crossed) and yes it is for sale as well.
> 
> wanna give me a loaner chappo ?




No way???? Fookin hell! A very sad day indeed  Hmmm doesn't make me wanna dance that's for sure. Craft brewing scene up here is struggling for variety as it is. Absolute shame!

Tell ya what I'll be the silent partner. Looked at it a while back and the figures would need to improve to be viable but it certainly is doable IMO.

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> No way???? Fookin hell! A very sad day indeed  Hmmm doesn't make me wanna dance that's for sure. Craft brewing scene up here is struggling for variety as it is. Absolute shame!
> 
> *Tell ya what I'll be the silent partner.* Looked at it a while back and the figures would need to improve to be viable but it certainly is doable IMO.
> 
> Chap Chap



Could never imagine you as a silent partner  
A damm shame, I love that 9 Bullets and the Colonial Stout. Join me in buying lotto tickets this weekend Chap Chap?


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Could never imagine you as a silent partner
> A damm shame, I love that 9 Bullets and the Colonial Stout. Join me in buying lotto tickets this weekend Chap Chap?




Done Winkle! Let's see if we can rectify this situation one lotto ticket at a time


----------



## WSC

Co-op?

Surely we if everyone on AHB chucked in it would be a goer.....................a ramshackle OT goer....but it would be fun......if only I had money I wanted to lose!!


----------



## Snowdog

WSC said:


> Co-op?
> 
> Surely we if everyone on AHB chucked in it would be a goer.....................a ramshackle OT goer....but it would be fun......if only I had money I wanted to lose!!




It would be the 4ZzZ of breweries! B)


----------



## WSC

Taps as of today:

S&W Draught
S&W Lager
Mountain goat Hightail
MG Steam
Rogers
JS Sundowner
Duke Pale
Pisqueak Cider

Also heard the emabssy hotel had coopers vintage...go there and it's run out...bugger...


----------



## beersom

Snowdog said:


> It would be the 4ZzZ of breweries! B)



brrr..... ShudderS

don't get me wrong, I love zed, but I was involved in (another) community radio station for about 12 years and know what a shit fight it can become...
Awesome in theory though.... community brewery...... hmmmm


----------



## Snowdog

beersom said:


> brrr..... ShudderS
> 
> don't get me wrong, I love zed, but I was involved in (another) community radio station for about 12 years and know what a shit fight it can become...
> Awesome in theory though.... community brewery...... hmmmm



Yeah I hear ya. Old KRAB 107.7 in Seattle was a subscriber shoestring operation its whole life. I do like the Zed & am a subscriber. Usually I find myself tuning over when Triple J is playin rap...

So yeah... How would a community brewery work? 
Pot: One time donation 
Schooner: Monthly donation.
Pint: Monthly donation of $50
Growler: Weekly donation of $50
Keg: $250 a week or $1000 a month
Etc. 

Getting back to the Platform... I'm glad I got up there when I did. Of the current list... I could be happy with the Hightail. I like it better on tap as opposed to the bottles.


----------



## pyrobrewer

Snowdog said:


> Getting back to the Platform... I'm glad I got up there when I did. Of the current list... I could be happy with the Hightail. I like it better on tap as opposed to the bottles.



I flew down to brissy a fortnight ago specialy to go to the platform bar, Yep, you guessed it, closed on a Saturday night (website still said open) Cabbed it to the German club which closed when less then half way through the carte de Jour. Cabbed to the Belgian beer cafe which was empty - But was still refused entry? All in all a lousy firkin night!


----------



## Snowdog

That had to suck! I have to say that having the Platform doors closed at various times when I took the time to get up there has been the biggest frustration with the place.

Should have given the 5th Element in South Bank a go. They got a couple decent taps, some good bottles, and are usually open quite late on a Saturday night. 

Last Saturday all the Mountain Goat brews were marked off. The two Stone & Wood brews, Draught & Lager, Hoegaarden, JG Golden, JS Pilsner and Duke Pale was the available brews. I had a Duke, and a Rogue Yellow Snow.


----------



## Ross

Delivering a couple of kegs up tomorrow:

Dave Clarke's Belgian Blonde
Chris Moss's Amarillo Pale Ale

Hopefully they'll go straight on tap


----------



## winkle

Goody, Stillscottish and I can drop in on the way to the Little Critters thingy (and probably after as well - Thursday may go on the too hard list).


----------



## Snowdog

The Chris Moss Pale was tops when I had some at the Platform before. I'll probably miss out this go ...


----------



## Will88

Taps as of last night:

S&W Ale
S&W Lager
Hoegaarden
JS Amber
JS Golden
Pipsqueak Cider
Duke Pale Ale
LC Rogers

Nothing too exciting. I did notice they now have the S&W Ale in the bottle so hopefully it will start popping up in some of the other bottle shops around Brissie.


----------



## winkle

Will88 said:


> Taps as of last night:
> 
> S&W Ale
> S&W Lager
> Hoegaarden
> JS Amber
> JS Golden
> Pipsqueak Cider
> Duke Pale Ale
> LC Rogers
> 
> Nothing too exciting. I did notice they now have the S&W Ale in the bottle so hopefully it will start popping up in some of the other bottle shops around Brissie.


Mossy's & PB's beers should be on tap, Friday nite  .


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> Mossy's & PB's beers should be on tap, Friday nite  .



Also heard the LC Single Hop IPA will be on in the next week or so.


----------



## hefevice

winkle said:


> Mossy's & PB's beers should be on tap, Friday nite  .



I hope they put them on early in the afternoon...I've convinced the boss to err...hold a Friday afternoon "strategic planning" session there.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> Also heard the LC Single Hop IPA will be on in the next week or so.



There's something pretty darn good waiting its turn in the cellar as well B) .


----------



## hefevice

pyrobrewer said:


> I flew down to brissy a fortnight ago specialy to go to the platform bar, Yep, you guessed it, closed on a Saturday night (website still said open) Cabbed it to the German club which closed when less then half way through the carte de Jour. Cabbed to the Belgian beer cafe which was empty - But was still refused entry? All in all a lousy firkin night!



Welcome to Brisbane! That's why I home brew.


----------



## pyrobrewer

hefevice said:


> Welcome to Brisbane! That's why I home brew.




I was having a few in the bar next door, the barmaid said the Duty manager could get some brews from the platform bar, I said great, and she got the menu. Duty manager then couldn't be bothered *B?tch*


----------



## MarkBastard

Brisbane really is far behind when it comes to hospitality. Really sucks.


----------



## WSC

Mark^Bastard said:


> Brisbane really is far behind when it comes to hospitality. Really sucks.



It is bad when you are getting smashed by places like Adelaide........even Darwin probably has a better pub culture!!


----------



## winkle

Below is a chunk of an email from Grand Central.


> Starting Thursday April 1st at 4.00pm and running across the Easter weekend you'll have the chance to sample a range of the latest beers from Mikkeller before anyone else in Australia. Well tap the first two kegs at 4pm and keep tapping them across the weekend until they run out.
> 
> What: IPA-a-looza 2
> 
> When: 4pm Thursday 1st April. Beer available in bottle throughout the weekend, tap beers rotating over the weekend.
> Easter opening hours: Closed Good Friday. Open Easter Saturday from Midday. Open Easter Sunday from Midday.
> 
> Cost: Thursday $20 gets you 2 schmiddys of anything on tap on Thursday plus a tasting plate of foodand a sampler of something special we can find!
> Otherwise turn up at other times and enjoy!
> 
> The Tap Beers that will feature: (Never before in Oz ON TAP)
> 
> Single Hop Amarillo
> 
> Single Hop Tomahawk
> 
> Single Hop Simcoe
> 
> Stateside IPA
> 
> Beer Geek Breakfast
> 
> Y Pale
> 
> Cream Ale
> 
> 
> SINGLE HOP BOTTLES
> 
> Single Hop Amarillo (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop Tomahawk (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop Simcoe
> 
> Single Hop Warrior
> 
> Single Hop Cascade (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop Nugget (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop Chinook (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop Centennial (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop East Kent Goldgings (Never before in Oz)
> 
> Single Hop Nelson Sauvin



Looks like a good reason to stay home this Easter B)


----------



## jonno79

Do you have to sign up for the $20 deal or just rock up?



Finally the platform bar gets it right...in a BIG way!!







winkle said:


> Below is a chunk of an email from Grand Central.
> 
> 
> Looks like a good reason to stay home this Easter B)


----------



## winkle

jonno79 said:


> Do you have to sign up for the $20 deal or just rock up?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the platform bar gets it right...in a BIG way!!



Just give them a ring.


----------



## Snowdog

This looks quite worthwhile! Hope its not an April Fools joke...


----------



## Ross

I'll be there from 1pm Thursday, pickup arranged for 11pm - Should be a great night  
Pretty sure we'll have the Beer Geek Breakfast & the Stateside IPA on tap & they'll be a few other surprises being poured during the night.

anyone else heading in?

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> I'll be there from 1pm Thursday, pickup arranged for 11pm - Should be a great night
> Pretty sure we'll have the Beer Geek Breakfast & the Stateside IPA on tap & they'll be a few other surprises being poured during the night.
> 
> anyone else heading in?
> 
> Cheers Ross


I am. I won't be there quite as early as you though Ross...


----------



## Ross

bconnery said:


> I am. I won't be there quite as early as you though Ross...




LOL - I'm helping get it all set up... someone has to check the kegs are up to scratch before they go on sale B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> LOL - I'm helping get it all set up... someone has to check the kegs are up to scratch before they go on sale B)
> 
> Cheers Ross



Wow, what a tough job, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Snow

God damn why does this have to be on the Thursday I'm heading out of town!?! Sounds like the best beer list in Brisbane I'll ever miss out on. :angry:


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> I'll be there from 1pm Thursday, pickup arranged for 11pm - Should be a great night
> Pretty sure we'll have the Beer Geek Breakfast & the Stateside IPA on tap & they'll be a few other surprises being poured during the night.
> 
> anyone else heading in?
> 
> Cheers Ross



Flup! Ross, you'll be speaking in wing dings by the time I escape the sweat shop


----------



## tallie

Ross said:


> anyone else heading in?



I'm planning to be there, but have to leave by 6  Hoping to put a few away before then though! :beerbang: 

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## Snowdog

Thinking of dropping in for some before Jeff Beck at the Tiv...


----------



## WSC

Beers on tap between now and 4pm:

Standouts:
Chris Moss APA
Belgium Blonde - by a BABBs member - sorry mate can't remember your name.
3 Ravens 55
S&W Lager and Draught
Others as per usual.

Looking forward to dropping by hopefully at 4pm ish


----------



## bconnery

WSC said:


> Belgium Blonde - by a BABBs member - sorry mate can't remember your name.



Dave Clarke aka PocketBeers


----------



## WSC

bconnery said:


> Dave Clarke aka PocketBeers



That's the one.....


----------



## Snowdog

... love the Chris Moss APA ... B)


----------



## jlm

MIkkeler stateside ipa on tap at the moment. No idea how far that makes them into their stock. Now for a bottle of the EKG ipa then off to the newfangled brewhouse. And no malt shovel beers on tap. Thats a first.


----------



## WSC

On Tap Now:
S&W lager
S&W draught
Chris Moss APA
MG Steam Ale
LC Single Batch IPA
Erdinger
3 Ravens 55
Mikkeller Simcoe IPA

Pretty Good Line up I say.....

Plenty of Mikkeller in the bottle but a bit steep at $9 a bottle


----------



## chappo1970

WSC said:


> Plenty of Mikkeller in the bottle but a bit steep at $9 a bottle



Still it's cheaper than Ross... :lol: h34r: 

Glad to see Mossy's APA still there on the list


----------



## WSC

The one on tap is $9 too so it is better value...just


----------



## Snowdog

That's an impressive list!


----------



## winkle

That really is an impressive list.
Mikkeller Simcoe IPA :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G

I was in there today at around 1pm and had a Chris Moss APA - lovely up front twang of malt and honey ??? and perfectly bittered, and NOT ORANGE AND CLOUDY :lol: 
It was under the Wood and Stone on the menu, should have been listed as Mossy Rocks, that would have been fitting.  

Chris, they did a great job with your brew - onya.


----------



## Snowdog

Not sure what was up with the Chris Moss tonight, but the tap was blowing foam bad. Said the new keg was off. Anyway, the Mikkeller Simcoe IPA was on and I enjoyed that until the keg blew out. The LC Single Batch IPA was good, but paled compared to the Mikkeller Simcoe IPA. 3 Ravens 55 was quite quaffable. I think he said the next Mikkeller would be Stateside starting tomorrow after they clean the lines.


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> On Tap Now:
> S&W lager
> S&W draught
> Chris Moss APA
> MG Steam Ale
> LC Single Batch IPA
> Erdinger
> 3 Ravens 55
> Mikkeller Simcoe IPA
> 
> Pretty Good Line up I say.....
> 
> Plenty of Mikkeller in the bottle but a bit steep at $9 a bottle



Mossy's APA replaced by Rogers.

Simcoe still on according to the board

3 Ravens and LC Single Batch IPA the pick at the moment


----------



## Will88

Taps looked like this last night:

S&W Draught Ale
S&W Pale Lager
LC Rogers
LC IPA
Mountain Goat Steam Ale (empty)
Mikeller Beer Geek Breakfast (empty)
Erdinger Weissbier
3 Ravens 55


----------



## WSC

beer geek is on and tasting fine!


----------



## Snowdog

Wow... heard Stateside was on a day or so ago. Must have gone quick.
I had the LC IPA last time I was in and it didn't seem too special, but I did have it on the back of a Simcoe.


----------



## WSC

The geek is gone.......very sad.

Had the first glass of Mikeller Y? IPA I think it was called, nice drop too....

It's all happening at platform at the moment


----------



## NickB

Might be down next Thursday - anyone for a lunchtime drink?

List looks great!


Cheers


----------



## muckey

impressive list of beers, but it seems that you have to be quick.

would love to try the place but not sure time will allow while in the area


----------



## WSC

Muckey said:


> impressive list of beers, but it seems that you have to be quick.
> 
> would love to try the place but not sure time will allow while in the area



The geek beer was a left over keg from tha launch night. the Y is a full keg and should be on for a week. The simcoe was on for a week, but not sure if that was all the one keg. 

As I said before the LC IPA single batch and 3 Ravens 55 are also worth the trip as is the erdinger...............life's good.........now if only I didn't have to work!!!


----------



## Snowdog

Work??? I was beginning to think you were living at the Platform.... h34r:


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> Work??? I was beginning to think you were living at the Platform.... h34r:



Catching the train has it's advantages...you would be surprised how many trains I '_miss'_ or that are' _delayed_'.....


----------



## Adro85

Oh man. I've just stumbled across this thread, read the whole thing and now I'm planning my Wednesday afternoon off to try a whole bunch of beers I've never heard of before  I'm a relative newcomer to beer appreciation, so this might be a step in the right direction education-wise!


----------



## WSC

Adro85 said:


> Oh man. I've just stumbled across this thread, read the whole thing and now I'm planning my Wednesday afternoon off to try a whole bunch of beers I've never heard of before  I'm a relative newcomer to beer appreciation, so this might be a step in the right direction education-wise!



Nots sure what is on after the weekend. Hope the taps are still good for you. If not the bottles aren't too bad.......bring your credit card though!!!!


----------



## Snow

Had the Mikkeler Y IPA of the tap on Friday arvo. Man that was a glorious beer! Worth getting there just to try that one. But at around 7.5% alc don't have too many ;-)

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## thirstycritter

The Mikkeller Y sounds great! Might have to wander down after work tomorrow 

Given the success of the two 'home brews' they've had on tap there hopefully they will get some more on...


----------



## WSC

On tap as of 1pm:
S&W Lager
S&W Draught
Erdinger
Rogers
LCPA
3 Raven 55
Hoegaarden
Empty Tap - Was Mikeller Y 

Be interested to see what replaces the Mikeller

I had 3 Ravens which I enjoy and for old times sake the LCPA, not a fruity as I remember but I did have it after the 3 Ravens.


----------



## Adro85

WSC said:


> bring your credit card though!!!!



Haha...how bad are we talking? And is that directed specifically at bottles, or tap as well?


----------



## Snowdog

What is it again??? $6 for a 'schmiddy' which is what??? 330-360ml? Bottles you're talkign double that or more, but usually you get 2 schmiddys from a 22 Oz. bomber.


----------



## Adro85

Here's what's on tap as of 3.15 today.

1.S&W draughts
2.Hoegarden
3.Lcpa
4.Erdinger wiessbier
5. S&W pale
6.3 ravens 55
7.Rogers
8.Mikkeller Y? Ipa

But they were out of Ravens and Mikkeller. Had my first S&W pale though, and an LCPA before it was time to flee  

Ps. Why the hell was a guy drinking a bloody crownie? Ugh.


----------



## Bribie G

Adro, if you are fit and have 15 mins then march up the hill to the International Hotel brewpub at Spring Hill, their house beers are about $4.50 a PINT h34r: h34r: and a good range, Pilsener, Irish Red etc etc.. brewed by Rudy.


----------



## Adro85

BribieG said:


> Adro, if you are fit and have 15 mins then march up the hill to the International Hotel brewpub at Spring Hill, their house beers are about $4.50 a PINT h34r: h34r: and a good range, Pilsener, Irish Red etc etc.. brewed by Rudy.



As a matter of fact I went there first for lunch and specifically to sample the microbrews  I liked the red, thought the pilsener was okay but LOVED the Indian Chief! I had my first real Brisbane microbrew experience today and am struggling to want to do housework now!


----------



## Snowdog

Adro85 said:


> Here's what's on tap as of 3.15 today.
> 
> 1.S&W draughts
> 2.Hoegarden
> 3.Lcpa
> 4.Erdinger wiessbier
> 5. S&W pale
> 6.3 ravens 55
> 7.Rogers
> 8.Mikkeller Y? Ipa
> 
> But they were out of Ravens and Mikkeller. Had my first S&W pale though, and an LCPA before it was time to flee
> 
> Ps. Why the hell was a guy drinking a bloody crownie? Ugh.


Looks like the taplist is gravitating back toward the ordinary. Still, the 'hits' are usually worth it if one times it right.

And yeah on the Crownie. I crack up when a table full of workmates are in there and one guy is drinking the IPAs while his mates are walking over to the other bar to get XXXX or VB.


----------



## Will88

Taps as of last night:

S&W Pale Lager
S&W Draught Ale
Hoegaarden
LC Pale Ale
LC Rogers
Sunshine Coast Rye ESB
Mikeller Tomahawk IPA
Erdinger wiessbier


----------



## winkle

Will88 said:


> Taps as of last night:
> 
> S&W Pale Lager
> S&W Draught Ale
> Hoegaarden
> LC Pale Ale
> Lc Rogers
> Sunshine Coast Rye ESB
> Mikeller Tomahawk
> Erdinger wiessbier



Almost worth a trip into town to have a few ESBs, its been at least a week...


----------



## Will88

Apparently there are some brewdog beers coming soon to the taps as well.


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> Almost worth a trip into town to have a few ESBs, its been at least a week...




That Rye ESB will floor em at the Platform Bar. One of THE great Aussie Micro beers 



Screwy


----------



## Snowdog

The McKeller Tomahawk & the Sunshine Coast Rye ESB would have made a day of it fo rme. Too bad they weren't open after the ANZAC Day march. If they were, it must have been 1PM.


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> The McKeller Tomahawk & the Sunshine Coast Rye ESB would have made a day of it fo rme. Too bad they weren't open after the ANZAC Day march. If they were, it must have been 1PM.



Both are on now and tasting fine.

Brewdog will be on when Mikeller is over which apprently they still have a keg or 2 of, the guy behind the bar was pretty vague.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> Both are on now and tasting fine.
> 
> Brewdog will be on when Mikeller is over which apprently they still have a keg or 2 of, the guy behind the bar was pretty vague.



Any idea which doggie it is?


----------



## Snow

Screwtop said:


> That Rye ESB will floor em at the Platform Bar. One of THE great Aussie Micro beers
> 
> 
> 
> Screwy


I had one on Friday. Nice enough but I could only stomach one, as it is too sweet IMO. Far too much crystal malt without the hop bitterness to balance it.

Just one man's opinion......

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Moz

winkle said:


> Any idea which doggie it is?



One of the staff about 2 weeks ago said they were getting Punk IPA in very soon. I think it might be more then $6 a glass though?


----------



## Snow

Moz said:


> One of the staff about 2 weeks ago said they were getting Punk IPA in very soon. I think it might be more then $6 a glass though?


The Mikkeller Y IPA was $9 a glass... and worth every cent.


----------



## Moz

I totally agree Snow. 

I've been working my way though the Mikkeller single hop IPAs as a treat at $11 a bottle. As soon as these beautiful babies have hit my taste buds all monies paid are well forgotten.


----------



## tallie

Snow said:


> The Mikkeller Y IPA was $9 a glass... and worth every cent.






Moz said:


> I've been working my way though the Mikkeller single hop IPAs as a treat at $11 a bottle. As soon as these beautiful babies have hit my taste buds all monies paid are well forgotten.



Wow, there's obviously a bit of mis-communication about the pricing, as a couple of weeks ago, the Mikkeller Y on tap was $6 a glass, and a single hop IPA bottle cost me $12. Looks like I came out $2 in front that night! B) 

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## thirstycritter

The Sunshine Coast ESB is fantastic... highly impressed!

Looking forward to trying the Tomahawk... might head down for a couple tonight


----------



## WSC

tallie said:


> Wow, there's obviously a bit of mis-communication about the pricing, as a couple of weeks ago, the Mikkeller Y on tap was $6 a glass, and a single hop IPA bottle cost me $12. Looks like I came out $2 in front that night! B)
> 
> Cheers,
> Kris.



They quite often give the mikeller for $6, you just need to look for the new person who hasn't been trained.....drink quickly and re order from the same person!


----------



## Moz

tallie said:


> Wow, there's obviously a bit of mis-communication about the pricing, as a couple of weeks ago, the Mikkeller Y on tap was $6 a glass, and a single hop IPA bottle cost me $12. Looks like I came out $2 in front that night! B)
> 
> Cheers,
> Kris.



A mate was at Platform Bar the other day an said the Mikkeller was $9. $11 each at Nectar, West End.


----------



## Snowdog

Yesterday arvo:

Stone & Wood Draught Ale
Hoegaarden
Erdinger Wiessbier 
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Stone & Wood Pale Lager
Little Creatures Rogers
Sunshine Coast Rye ESB
Mikeller Tomahawk IPA
Had the SC Rye ESB ... lovely stuff!


----------



## jlm

Brewdog's Zeitgeist is on tap. One of my favorite beers.......could be here a while


----------



## Will88

Taps as of tonight:

S&W Draught Ale
S&W Pale Lager
LC Pale Ale
LC Rogers
Hoegaarden
Erdinger Wiessbier
Sunny Coast Rye ESB
Brewdog Zeitgeist


----------



## MarkBastard

jlm said:


> Brewdog's Zeitgeist is on tap. One of my favorite beers.......could be here a while



I had one of those last night too, bloody awesome and the best beer there as well.

I had a Mikkeller single hop IPA last night but forgot to ask what hop was used. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## WSC

Will88 said:


> Taps as of tonight:
> 
> S&W Draught Ale
> S&W Pale Lager
> LC Pale Ale
> LC Rogers
> Hoegaarden
> Erdinger Wiessbier
> Sunny Coast Rye ESB
> Brewdog Zeitgeist



I think this is the list on now, had the 77 and SC Rye. IMO the 77 is not as good as out of the bottle, not as malty and the hops seem to be more floral and fruity, not worth $9 ........

S&W Draught Ale
S&W Pale Lager
LC Pale Ale
Burliegh Hef
Hoegaarden
Erdinger Wiessbier
Sunny Coast Rye ESB
Brewdog 77 Lager


----------



## Snowdog

Had a nice quiet lunch at the Platform yesterday arvo.
Enjoyed the SC ESB, and a Stone & Wood Draught.
Tap-list was still the same as what WSC posted.

Topped the day off with an Alpha Pale and a Sierra Nevada Pale at the 5th Element. SWMBO likes their vodka, lime, & soda and was drooling over some 2004 Barossa reds.


----------



## thirstycritter

I missed out on the Zeitgeist!! So annoyed... it dissappeared pretty quickly!

Had the 77 Lager instead - it was OK, nothing spectacular. The SC ESB is much better, so I had another couple of those instead


----------



## Howlingdog

quote "Had the 77 Lager instead - it was OK, nothing spectacular."

Tell me a lager that you've had in the last ten years that was spectacular?  

HD


----------



## thirstycritter

Touche HowlingDog - to be honest I was expecting nothing from the 77 and received exactly that.


----------



## WSC

ESB is out, and they had a few spare taps.

I guess one is for Malt Runner tonight, the others had Burleigh hef, both S&W, Hoegaarden, 77 lager, Dogbolter (which was the pick for me).


----------



## Snowdog

Dogbolter is a nice brew. Did like the SC-ESB, & was glad to get a few while it was on tap. You can get bottles of it at Archive.

As for lagers, Brisbane Brewing's Schwarz Dark Lager is quite good, and I loved the Roslyn Brewing's Dark Lager when I lived nearby.


----------



## WSC

Just went in for lunch and they also have LCPA, Punk IPA has replaced the 77 lager ($9 still) I got a sneaky pre-taste of the malt runner.....it is malty, can't tast alot of cherry in the small sample I had, probably build as you drink it. Pretty good drop I reckon......served too cold due to the tap system. My tip is to order one first and leave it on the table, drink another beer and then try the malt runner.


----------



## Snowdog

That's $9 for the 'schmiddy' goblet?

May be curious enough for one if they still have any today, and if they're open today, etc...


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> That's $9 for the 'schmiddy' goblet?
> 
> May be curious enough for one if they still have any today, and if they're open today, etc...




That's for the schmiddy.

I'm going in for a Malt Runner at some stage today.


----------



## WSC

White rabbit on now too.


----------



## Snowdog

I should have headed up there. Instead I opted to go to West End. I only had time to go one way or another. Chose wrong. Found both Archive and Nectar closed. So, I returned to South Bank and had a few Alphas at the 5th Element before returning home.


----------



## WSC

Just got this email.

*Back Alley Beer Club - this Friday
*
They say that every cloud has a silver lining and I can now believe that. 

Late last year, one of the breweries I regard as one of the finest in the world - Quebec's Unibroue Brewery - announced they were no longer shipping beer beyond North America. This was devastating news for lovers of beers such as La Fin du Monde and Trois Pistoles. However, Unibroue's former importers replaced them with another Canadian brewery, Dieu du ciel.

These beers come highly recommended and are causing great excitement amongst beer lovers world wide, but I have been holding off sampling them until we could get them for the Back Alley Beer Club. We have them and will be trying them this Friday. Please come along and join us and see if they live up to their very high expectations.

Beers we will be sampling:

Aphrodisiaque (Cocoa and vanilla stout) 6.5% abv
Black ale with aromas and flavours of vanilla, dark chocolate, bourbon and roasted malt. 

Dernire Volont (Last will) Blond Abbey-style beer 6.5%abv
Dernire volont (French for "Last Will") is a mix of Belgian and English brewing traditions.

Pch Mortel (Mortal Sin) Imperial coffee stout 9.5% abv
Pch Mortel (French for "Mortal Sin") is an intensely black and dense beer with very pronounced roasted flavours. 

Route des pices (Spice route) Peppercorn rye beer - 5% abv
Routes des pices (French for "Spice Route") is a rye beer brewed with both black and green peppercorns. 

Rose d'hibiscus (Pinkish Hibiscus) Hibiscus flower Wit 5% abv
Rose d'Hibiscus is a soft spoken wheat beer.

When:
Friday, 28 May. 5.30pm for 6pm

Where:
Dining Car, Grand Central Hotel

Cost: 
$20, includes beer on arrival, samples and nibbles

Bookings:
[email protected]


----------



## Snow

I'm going to this. Anybody else?

- SNow


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> White rabbit on now too.



Just went in for lunch
1. Amarillo IPA - assume Mikeller
2. nil
3. JSGA
4. Burliegh Hefe
5. White Rabbit Dark
6. Malt Runner
7. LC Roger 
8. S&W - not sure which one


----------



## coe-crl

WSC said:


> Just got this email.
> 
> *Back Alley Beer Club - this Friday
> *
> They say that every cloud has a silver lining and I can now believe that.
> 
> Late last year, one of the breweries I regard as one of the finest in the world - Quebec's Unibroue Brewery - announced they were no longer shipping beer beyond North America. This was devastating news for lovers of beers such as La Fin du Monde and Trois Pistoles. However, Unibroue's former importers replaced them with another Canadian brewery, Dieu du ciel.



Very tempting! I went to Dieu du ciel bar in Montreal and the beers were truly awesome. I get all excited just thinking about it. 

Chris


----------



## Snowdog

$20 is a pretty good deal really. Thought about it, but I'll be back in the northern/western hemisphere in July so I'm trying to enjoy the best of the local brew and leave room for more folk here to enjoy this.


----------



## Will88

Taps as of tonight:

Mikkeller Cream Ale (out)
Burleigh Hefeweizen
James Squire Malt Runner
White Rabbit White Ale
Stone & Wood Draught
Stone & Wood Lager
Stone & Wood Stone Beer
Meantime IPA

I've had the white rabbit white ale before from the bottle and it tasted a lot better. The stuff off tap tonight tasted alright but it had that tangy 'home brew' taste that has been present in some of the beers I've made.


----------



## Snowdog

...... mmmmmm Stone Beer .......


----------



## staggalee

....mmmmmm tangy homebrew taste....

stagga.


----------



## WSC

Will88 said:


> Taps as of tonight:
> 
> Mikkeller Cream Ale (out)
> Burleigh Hefeweizen
> James Squire Malt Runner
> White Rabbit White Ale
> Stone & Wood Draught
> Stone & Wood Lager
> Stone & Wood Stone Beer
> Meantime IPA
> 
> I've had the white rabbit white ale before from the bottle and it tasted a lot better. The stuff off tap tonight tasted alright but it had that tangy 'home brew' taste that has been present in some of the beers I've made.



The S&W lager has been changed to Rogers.

The white ale I thought was just OK, pretty plain and inoffensive....loved the meantime IPA!!


----------



## Shed101

Snowdog said:


> ...... mmmmmm Stone Beer .......



mmmm .... probably the most underwhelming beer i've ever tried. Really don't get the fuss. h34r:


----------



## Bribie G

Shed101 said:


> mmmm .... probably the most underwhelming beer i've ever tried. Really don't get the fuss. h34r:


The only one from W&S at the Platform Bar that I've tried was a pale cloudy thing that tasted like a Morgans kit with a shedload of Cascade late hopping. Brisbane office workers: "Oooohhh cloudy, wow must be that craft beer they talk about.... that clear beer is soooo Nineties, big carbon footprint"


----------



## Shed101

BribieG said:


> The only one from W&S at the Platform Bar that I've tried was a pale cloudy thing that tasted like a Morgans kit with a shedload of Cascade late hopping. Brisbane office workers: "Oooohhh cloudy, wow must be that craft beer they talk about.... that clear beer is soooo Nineties, big carbon footprint"



:lol: 

... i tried mine in that there Melburrrrrn, so you can imagine how wonderful it was. Especially with the brewer waxing lyrical about it at the same time. To be fair i'd probably just had a pint of Hargreaves Hill ESB, or Jamieson's Beast, so it was difficult to taste. I'm sure it suits somebody's palate, but ...


----------



## Wonderwoman

After seeing this thread pop up many times in the 'latest threads' I figured I had to check out the platform bar while I was in brissy last weekend.

I was impressed with the range of beers, but completely underwhelmed with the service... why bother setting up a specialty beer bar if your just going to get a bimbo backpacker to work there, who can't even tell you which brewery the beers come from?!?! :angry: 

however, I could see that with the right person serving behind the bar it could be a brilliant place to spend an afternoon :icon_cheers: 

as for the stone beer... I started with that and found it had some really nice caramel flavours


----------



## Shed101

wonderwoman said:


> I was impressed with the range of beers, but completely underwhelmed with the service... why bother setting up a specialty beer bar if your just going to get a bimbo backpacker to work there, who can't even tell you which brewery the beers come from?!?! :angry:



Oh, that's disappointing. I haven't yet been. Left Brissy several years ago when Cheers (International Hotel in Spring Hill) was about all there was, so I'm looking forward to visiting the Platform. Other good beer bars I've been to in Oz have had really excellent knowledgable staff and they're worth their weight in ... hops.


----------



## Bribie G

The bimbo backpacker was probably a QUT graduate with a grade point average of 6.5 (majoring in banjo playing) h34r: 

Edit: majoring in Commercial Applications of Banjo Playing, sorry I was forgetting I was talking about QUT here h34r:


----------



## Shed101

BribieG said:


> The bimbo backpacker was probably a QUT graduate with a grade point average of 6.5 (majoring in banjo playing) h34r:
> 
> Edit: majoring in Commercial Applications of Banjo Playing, sorry I was forgetting I was talking about QUT here h34r:



Now, now - that's a very useful degree in some parts of Queensland Gympie.


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Oh, that's disappointing. I haven't yet been. Left Brissy several years ago when Cheers (International Hotel in Spring Hill) was about all there was, so I'm looking forward to visiting the Platform. Other good beer bars I've been to in Oz have had really excellent knowledgable staff and they're worth their weight in ... hops.



It really depends on who is rostered on, some are + some really ain't.
BTW the Malt Runner on keg there was excellent compared to the train-wreck of the bottled version we had on Thursday night (even if it was served at about 3 C).


----------



## Snowdog

Service has always been rather hit-&-miss. Alex, the dreadlock dude, is pretty good, and there used to be a couple cute girls that had some idea about the brews. But just as easily it is crap, trying to get someone to notice that there is somebody with the $6 to $9 wanting a draught beer standing at the bar waiting for service. And then asking for the one or two different beers on the list only to be told they are out.... it's happened too many times. 



And it would be nice to be able to have a pint of Hargreaves Hill ESB or Jamieson's Beast or Temple Pale or Bridge Roiads Bling or... but they never make it to Brizzy in keg form and rarely in bottle form, Nectar aside.


----------



## Wonderwoman

I think the dreadlocked dude was there when we arrived and he definitely knew what he was talking about, but sadly was replaced by the bimbo just after we got there


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> Service has always been rather hit-&-miss. Alex, the dreadlock dude, is pretty good, and there used to be a couple cute girls that had some idea about the brews. But just as easily it is crap, trying to get someone to notice that there is somebody with the $6 to $9 wanting a draught beer standing at the bar waiting for service. And then asking for the one or two different beers on the list only to be told they are out.... it's happened too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> And it would be nice to be able to have a pint of Hargreaves Hill ESB or Jamieson's Beast or Temple Pale or Bridge Roiads Bling or... but they never make it to Brizzy in keg form and rarely in bottle form, Nectar aside.



There is no excuse for the service, especially if you position yourself as a bar that specialises in craft beer.

On the beers front I have approached several of the southern micros to see if they would supply Brisbane and they either don't want to go through the hassle of transport and getting the kegs back or they want a place to take a whole pellet. I have no affiliations with the platform, but it is tough getting some of the beers up to QLD.


----------



## Will88

Having been a long time regular at the Platform I've seen the service go up and down when it comes to the staff knowledge about the beer. When I started going there almost two years ago there was a guy on the bar (Tony) who was perfect for the job. He actively influenced the beer list and could tell you a detailed story behind every beer they had in stock, as well as recommend other drops worth trying. Tony also made an effort to train up the other staff so they could tell you something about the beers on tap at least.

Unfortunately Tony moved to Melbourne as he was sick of spending most of his time telling people that if they want a VB they should go next door. Alex was his replacement and is probably the most knowledgeable beer guy they have on staff now. Most of the other girls are just backpackers that don't know much 

The brunette bimbo is Canadian


----------



## WSC

Will88 said:


> Having been a long time regular at the Platform I've seen the service go up and down when it comes to the staff knowledge about the beer. When I started going there almost two years ago there was a guy on the bar (Tony) who was perfect for the job. He actively influenced the beer list and could tell you a detailed story behind every beer they had in stock, as well as recommend other drops worth trying. Tony also made an effort to train up the other staff so they could tell you something about the beers on tap at least.
> 
> Unfortunately Tony moved to Melbourne as he was sick of spending most of his time telling people that if they want a VB they should go next door. Alex was his replacement and is probably the most knowledgeable beer guy they have on staff now. Most of the other girls are just backpackers that don't know much
> 
> The brunette bimbo is Canadian



Yeah Tony was good and did get a lot of beers on by talking to the reps etc.........I don't even ask the staff anymore......just ask for a sample and google!!


----------



## bconnery

I appreciate that we'd all like informed knowledgeable bar staff but just how many like this do we think there are within the industry? 
While the Platform may or may not take the effort to at least inform or train their staff around the beers if the staff don't have an interest in the information it's not going to stay in when it comes down to serving time on a Friday afternoon. 

I'd almost prefer the lack of knowledge to some of the uninformed "knowledge" I've encountered over time. A lady represent Burleigh Brewing responded to me commenting that the Hefe appeared to have improved from the last time I tasted it, when it had been awful, by saying "Yeah I tasted it a while back and it had this kind of strange banana taste that isn't here now..."

Maybe years of having to push for my own requirements in bars has left with me with a lower standard but I'm just happy if I get the right beer, in a glass, and the range is decent...
I kind of expect nothing so its great when you get the Alex's or Matt Correy's of this world who have at least an interest and/or a passion. 

That's my take anyway. I just like beer.


----------



## Shed101

So, what's on at the moment, then?

I should be making my first trip to the Platform on Saturday, (fifth wedding anniversary) so i'm hoping it's a good line up!


----------



## Snowdog

... and hope they're open ...

Happy Anniversary BTW.


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> So, what's on at the moment, then?
> 
> I should be making my first trip to the Platform on Saturday, (fifth wedding anniversary) so i'm hoping it's a good line up!



S&W Stone
S&W Draught
LCPA
Red Angus
Coopers Dark
Coopers Pale
Burleigh Hefe
Malt Runner

Full range of bridge road brews too in bottle, will get a few from the bottlo. also in the bottlo they have Vitus so will get that too.


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> S&W Stone
> S&W Draught
> LCPA
> Red Angus
> Coopers Dark
> Coopers Pale
> Burleigh Hefe
> Malt Runner
> 
> Full range of bridge road brews too in bottle, will get a few from the bottlo. also in the bottlo they have Vitus so will get that too.



hmmm ... can't claim to be massively inspired by that. Will have to swing by Archives as well I s'pose.


----------



## Shed101

Snowdog said:


> ... and hope they're open ...
> 
> Happy Anniversary BTW.



Cheers :icon_cheers: 

... why hope they're open - do they have strange hours?


----------



## Lilo

If they are closed or you get dissapointed whilst there. Wander over the bridge to Archive in Boundary st West End. Had my first trip there Wed Evening and was most impressed by the Craft Beer Range, Surroundings, Prices, Food and the Service. ( Steaks are 2 for 1 on Wednesdays.)

No Afilliation whatsoever, just been quite dissapointed in the Service / Price and irregularity of the Platform.. 


Of Course there is always the Clarence as well.... Personally I think the Platform is a little over rated.

Just my 2 cents

Heres their Website
Archive Beer


----------



## Shed101

Lilo said:


> If they are closed or you get dissapointed whilst there. Wander over the bridge to Archive in Boundary st West End. Had my first trip there Wed Evening and was most impressed by the Craft Beer Range, Surroundings, Prices, Food and the Service. ( Steaks are 2 for 1 on Wednesdays.)
> 
> No Afilliation whatsoever, just been quite dissapointed in the Service / Price and irregularity of the Platform..
> 
> 
> Of Course there is always the Clarence as well.... Personally I think the Platform is a little over rated.
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Heres their Website
> Archive Beer



Yep I was thinking of trying Archives as well.

Clarence as in the Clarence Corner? *goes and checks the interweb* My lord, that's the Brewhouse now? 

When I lived in Brissy a few years back the Clarence was my after-match watering hole (Kangaroo Point Rovers) - I was impressed that they had Cooper's in there! But I used to go to the Brewhouse sometimes - in fact my work leaving do was the last time.

Last time I was in Brissy I went to find the Brewhouse again and was dissapointed it had dissapeared. 

How funny.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Shed101 said:


> So, what's on at the moment, then?
> 
> I should be making my first trip to the Platform on Saturday, (fifth wedding anniversary) so i'm hoping it's a good line up!



fifth wedding anniversary. you're a better man then me!

Platform bar is tops. nothing like a quick S&W while waiting for the next train. 

The clarennce/brehouse is tops too. 

Pity i was home for such a short while.


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> mmmm .... probably the most underwhelming beer i've ever tried. Really don't get the fuss. h34r:




Me either, Tried this last week at the Platform, ..............mmmm..........Impression: Yeast issues and think maybe 1098 or shudder.........S-04 flavour/aroma, maybe aiming at an Aussie Pale Ale.

Sent it back.

Screwy


----------



## Snowdog

Shed101 said:


> Cheers :icon_cheers:
> 
> ... why hope they're open - do they have strange hours?


No, the posted hours of 12 to late aren't strange, its just sometimes they are closed for whatever reason.... private parties, painting/reno, no reason given, etc. I can count on one hand how many times it's happened over the last year or so, but when the wife & I have walked up there only to find the doors closed on a Saturday afternoon, well, it gets a bit disheartening. When it has been open, we've had usually good Saturday afternoon meals and beers and enjoyed it much. It's just when you expect a place to be open and it isn't.... When it happened we usually salvaged the situation with a nice walk to the Belgian Beer Cafe as the wife loves Bel-vue Kreik.

The Archive is worthy of the trek to West End as long as its Wednesday through Sunday. Great bottled Aussie craft beer range, and the taps aren't the ordinary either. Its close to Nectar bottlo too.

The Clarence Corner "Brewhouse" is worth the effort too as the beer is te same great stuff we come to love at Albert St, and the food is rather good too, and the prices are decent. It doesn't have the Albert Street Brewhouse atmosphere, but it has a character of its own. Wish I could convince the wife to make a return visit....


----------



## Snowdog

...and I did convince the wife to give the Clarence another try. They are redeemed !

Have bene bypassing the Platform for the Archive the last few times we've ventured into town...


----------



## Shed101

Snowdog said:


> ...and I did convince the wife to give the Clarence another try. They are redeemed !
> 
> Have bene bypassing the Platform for the Archive the last few times we've ventured into town...



We went to Archive first, and had a nice time. Shame there's not a wider range on tap, but a good overall choice, certainly.

The Platform was apparently closed for a 21st birthday, but the bouncer let us in anyway. Knowledgable guy behind the bar would have preferred to talk beer with us I think rather than supervise the slowest yard of ale that has ever been attempted by the lucky birthday boy  

Must say the atmosphere of Archive was definitely the better of the two. Ended up having a couple of single hop Mikkellers and then leaving.


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about with the Platform. You don't know until you get to the door whether something private is going on. Have managed to get a good beer out of there but they made us go to the other bar to drink it. Glad you were able to get in!


----------



## argon

1.	Red Angus Pilsner
2.	Burleigh Heffe
3. 
4.	James Squire Porter
5.	Stone & Wood Stone Beer
6. 
7. 
8.	Stone & Wood Draught

I think there was one other but can't remember

Convinced a few colleagues after a networking event to head up to the Platform last night. Steered them successfully away from the Pig and Whistle. :icon_cheers: None of em knew anything about beer so it was amusing to see a couple of em order a James Squire and turn up their nose saying, whats this it tastes like coffee :lol: probably expecting golden or amber ale. 

A couple of others went for the Stone Beer. First round I got S&W Draught and few others followed. Told em about the passionfruit aroma, tried not to bore them too much. Anyway got a good response for the first few sips but half way down the glass they were complaining it was getting too much for em too sweet too fruity... and they left half behind.  

Second round thought theyd prefer the Pilsner no go there too and to be honest not one of the best Pilsners Ive had in a while had the Red Angus about 12 months ago and thought it was good... but on tap last night nothing special.

Third round thought Id pull out the big guns after a bit of banter with a couple of Poms about the state of beer in Australia and some others chiming in about warm flat beer, ordered TT Landlords all round went down a treat everyone very happy Beautiful caramel well balanced flavours... alway s my go to beer.

I did sneak in a Mikkeler Chinook Single Hop IPA for myself though not sure that that would have been a crowd pleaser to a crowd that doesnt like a pilsner or a fruity pale.

It was quite interesting to see some reactions of people less enlightened than ourselves when offering a few quality beers around. :beer:


----------



## WSC

1. Red Angus Pilsner
2. Burleigh Heffe
3. Coopers Dark
4. James Squire Porter
5. Stone & Wood Stone Beer
6. Malt Runner
7. Coopers Pale
8. Stone & Wood Draught

Filling in the gaps.

They have the full bridge road range too, I tried the Robust Porter vs JS Porter...........jimmy was no match for Bridge Road, BR has great aroma and malt profile while JS was OK but no where near the flavour of BR.

I then went to the bottlo and will be having a dark beer off on the weekend:Cooper BES vs Bridge Road Porter vs Rogue Stout vs Brew Boys Stout (SA) vs Young Double Choc vs my own stout!

I will post what I can remember. I think I will pick a style and do this once a month.

Happy Days


----------



## WSC

1. Monteiths Original Ale
2. Burleigh Heffe
3. Coopers Dark
4. James Squire Porter
5. Stone & Wood Stone Beer
6. JS Golden Ale
7. Coopers Pale
8. Stone & Wood Draught

Not 100% sure about the list, not much change this week.

I hear there are a few new stouts on the way, the LC Single Batch and Meantime IPA


----------



## winkle

WTF, shut again on a Saturday? Perhaps the bar runs better without customers in the way???


----------



## Snowdog

*wipes brow* Glad we opted to go to the Brewhouse, 5th Element, and Archive instead of heading up that way


----------



## WSC

Stone and Wood Draught
LC Pale
LC Brown Single batch
Redoak Bitter
Meantime IPA 
Brew Dog IPA
Cooper Dark
Tap 8 was out.

Enjoy

The IPA's are good Meantime is the best.

Redoak Bitter is better IMO than the LC Brown


----------



## thirstycritter

Is there a separate thread for the Brewers Day event?

To say I am excited about it would be a touch of an understatement.

This must be the biggest beer event Brisbane has seen since the RNA Beer Festivals yeah?

Got my tickets to both the Platform Bar and Archive events!


----------



## bconnery

Pete Critter said:


> Is there a separate thread for the Brewers Day event?
> 
> To say I am excited about it would be a touch of an understatement.
> 
> This must be the biggest beer event Brisbane has seen since the RNA Beer Festivals yeah?
> 
> Got my tickets to both the Platform Bar and Archive events!



There is a separate thread, in 'The Pub' section. 

The beer line up is looking awesome!


----------



## WSC

I have hopped into the leftovers from Friday night:

Kusiusko Pale Ale (sp?)
Mt Czech Mate Pilsner
Otway Pale
Otway Red
BR Chestnut Pilsner
Sunshine Coast Porter
Obama IPA
and 1 other I can't remember

ENJOY!


----------



## WSC

I saw a sign that said they have Murrays Whale Ale on now.

Obama is out I think.


----------



## WSC

On Tap Now:

Meantime IPA
Stone & Wood - Stone Beer
SC Porter
Black Giraffe
Otway Ale
Otway Red
Kusiusko Ale - OUT
Whale Ale


----------



## WSC

Very Nice tap selection on at the moment:

Meantime IPA
Otway Reserve
SC Porter
Black Giraffe
Murrays Dark Knight
Murrays Icon IPA - OUT
LC Rogers
and one other will post when it comes to me....


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> Very Nice tap selection on at the moment:
> 
> Meantime IPA
> Otway Reserve
> SC Porter
> Black Giraffe
> Murrays Dark Knight
> Murrays Icon IPA - OUT
> LC Rogers
> and one other will post when it comes to me....



Redoak Bitter is the other one.


----------



## liverpuddles

Murrays IPA and Whale Ale. Horn inducing.


----------



## WSC

New taps:
Tap 1 - OUT
Blue Sky Wood Ale
Blue Sky Smoked Hef
Blue Sky Pils
Renaissance APA
Burliegh Black Giraffe
Sunny Coast Porter
Meantime IPA

The purple patch continue.....still more in the cellar too!!!! I hear.........giddy up


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> New taps:
> Tap 1 - OUT
> Blue Sky Wood Ale
> Blue Sky Smoked Hef
> Blue Sky Pils
> Renaissance APA
> Burliegh Black Giraffe
> Sunny Coast Porter
> Meantime IPA
> 
> The purple patch continue.....still more in the cellar too!!!! I hear.........giddy up



Blue Sky PIls is OUT. 2 empty Taps.

Tried the Hitachino Nest Esspresso Stout too...YUM, bring a friend at $15 for 330ml then you need someone to go halvsies!


----------



## WSC

WOW the run continues.

Renaisance Choc Oats Stout
Mocca Porter Rogue
Murrays Grand Cru
Murrays Pil
Murrays Pale Ale (Nirvana)
Stone and wood Draught
Blue Sky IPA
Meantime IPA

The Choc Oat Stout was great and it was the first time I had Murrays on tap, very nice.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> WOW the run continues.
> 
> Renaisance Choc Oats Stout
> Mocca Porter Rogue
> Murrays Grand Cru
> Murrays Pil
> Murrays Pale Ale (Nirvana)
> Stone and wood Draught
> Blue Sky IPA
> Meantime IPA
> 
> The Choc Oat Stout was great and it was the first time I had Murrays on tap, very nice.



Damm good line-up, if I wasn't broke I'd be there this arvo  .


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> Damm good line-up, if I wasn't broke I'd be there this arvo  .




I am broke now........


----------



## Snowdog

Hopefully the good run of taps will continue a bit longer as I'll be back in town soon.


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> Damm good line-up, if I wasn't broke I'd be there this arvo  .




No too many changes.

Meantime IPA
Blue Sky IPA
S&W draught
Coopers dark
Bridge Rd IPA
One tap was out
JS IPA

One other.

BR IPA was the stand out for me...and Meantime of course


----------



## WSC

Launch of James Squire Noir Stout (with licorice (sp?)) is on tonight from 5.30pm.

It's 7.5% I think, looking forward to it. Great for this rainy weather.

Anyone going?


----------



## Will88

I would if I wasn't working...


----------



## Bribie G

If you are looking for a quick beer while waiting for a train or heading into town, just out of interest the Whistle Stop bar at the concourse upstairs (TAB, Derros that talk to themselves etc) has gone all Lion Nathan and they have got rid of the VB, Carlton Draught and Mid etc and the former Carlton fonts now carry Hahn Dry whooopeeee - but also JS Amber and JS Golden Ale so not a bad stopgap at $4.50 a schooner. Personally I wouldn't pay $7 for a little schmiddy of JS regular range at the Platform Bar anyway.


----------



## liverpuddles

BribieG said:


> If you are looking for a quick beer while waiting for a train or heading into town, just out of interest the Whistle Stop bar at the concourse upstairs (TAB, Derros that talk to themselves etc) has gone all Lion Nathan and they have got rid of the VB, Carlton Draught and Mid etc and the former Carlton fonts now carry Hahn Dry whooopeeee - but also JS Amber and JS Golden Ale so not a bad stopgap at $4.50 a schooner. Personally I wouldn't pay $7 for a little schmiddy of JS regular range at the Platform Bar anyway.



and if you get there at the right time, it's $5 a pint for the JS. 

I was probably one of those derros, and I prefer to call it 'open thinking' rather than talking to myself.


----------



## WSC

Coopers Vintage On Tap at Platform now too, it's 2010.


----------



## Snowdog

This afternoon (before closing at 3 for a private function) the taplist looked like this:

Coopers Dark
Coopers Vntage 2010
James Squire IPA
Nior Stout
Koz Pale
Montieth's Crushed Apple Cider

And, get ready to run out and get one of these... 

Hahn's Superdry!


----------



## Shed101

Might have time for a swift one on the way to a function in Brissy tomorrow if it's open ... It's a typically average looking line-up as always when i'm in town 

EDIT: Cripes - *Superdry*, wow I missed that - hope they haven't run out!


----------



## WSC

Sad news for platform.

Matt, the driving force behind the great beers on tap is leaving the bar.  

Hoping this is not the beginning of the end for good beer in the CBD.

This Friday they tell me they will be running all their taps with Bridge Road brews and I have heard they have a heap of Rogue kegs to use up too.

2 of the staff are passionate about craft beer but not sure management is, wait and see i guess......


----------



## RdeVjun

Oh that's sweet and sour. I'll be swinging by there briefly tomorrow arvo so looking forward to a few pints, but tempered to hear that good staff are leaving. :unsure:


----------



## Shed101

Oh that's fooking typical! 

I tried to go last saturday and the staff in the Grand Central next door said it is only opened for functions <_<


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> Oh that's fooking typical!
> 
> I tried to go last saturday and the staff in the Grand Central next door said it is only opened for functions <_<



I fear it will only get worse.....


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Looks like Archive will get more business if it goes down that path


----------



## WSC

geoff_tewierik said:


> Looks like Archive will get more business if it goes down that path



I hope so, but the archive taps are never that exciting, if archive improve then it might be a good alternative.


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> I hope so, but the archive taps are never that exciting, if archive improve then it might be a good alternative.



+1 million.

They really need another four taps so they can keep the boring stuff on all the time for the boring people, and rotate some exciting stuff. I don't like paying top dollar for bottled beer.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> Sad news for platform.
> 
> Matt, the driving force behind the great beers on tap is leaving the bar.
> 
> Hoping this is not the beginning of the end for good beer in the CBD.
> 
> This Friday they tell me they will be running all their taps with Bridge Road brews and I have heard they have a heap of Rogue kegs to use up too.
> 
> 2 of the staff are passionate about craft beer but not sure management is, wait and see i guess......



Oh crap, Matt has been a good supporter of the craftbrewing scene - as has the Platform Bar. Hope that they continue to be. Bridge Road & Rouge eh, might have to venture into town.


----------



## WSC

I'm not sure what this might mean for QABC?? Hopefully it is still at the Platform Bar.


----------



## Will88

The problem with Archive is they only do Australian craft brews. Whilst there are certainly a number of great Aussie drops out there the locations we can get kegs of international craft beer in Brisbane are severely limited.


----------



## Snowdog

Sad to see him go. Would love to hit the Bridge Roads.

That said, I will hope the place sticks with it. They have done fair over the time the Brewhouse was closed.

What is Matt planning on doing? Open a new craft & import beer bar somewhere?


----------



## Snowdog

Can't edit for some reason. This site doesn't seem to do well with Forefox on a mac.

I don't see it as a problem that Archive does only Aussie Craft Brew. I think it's great!


----------



## Will88

I don't think it's a problem as long as the Platform continues to source craft brews from all over the place.

As much as I love a glass of LCPA, burleigh hef or white rabbit, it is nice to get some meantime or mikkeller off the tap every now and then.


----------



## thirstycritter

It's a real shame Matt is leaving. It's his last day today, I might duck down there for a Bridge Rd & get the low down on what he is up to.


----------



## winkle

Pete Critter said:


> It's a real shame Matt is leaving. It's his last day today, I might duck down there for a Bridge Rd & get the low down on what he is up to.



I might try a sneak down for a few wee drops after finishing brewing this arvo. :drinks:


----------



## tallie

Shame to hear Matt's leaving. With any luck, hopefully it's on to bigger and better beer things for Brisbane! I'll be heading in at some point tonight too.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## WSC

It's all happening at platform! the BR's are on!


----------



## Will88

Word is the rogues will be on tap next Friday too.


----------



## Shed101

Will88 said:


> Word is the rogues will be on tap next Friday too.



If that word ever becomes a promise, I might make a special trip into the big scary town.

Don't fancy an hour and a half on the train to find it's closed or being used for a function


----------



## Will88

I got that word from one of the bartenders, so I'd say it's reasonably reliable. Whether the place will be open or not is anyone's guess...


----------



## Snowdog

And it was this arvo that I had a job interview. Wonder if Platform will be open Saturday....

And that is the crux of this biscuit.... will they be open, and if they are, will they be open to the public.


----------



## WSC

Will88 said:


> I got that word from one of the bartenders, so I'd say it's reasonably reliable. Whether the place will be open or not is anyone's guess...




This was confirmed to me again today. Details are:

6 Kegs - Yellow Snow, Juniper, Hazelnut Porter, Dead Guy, Triple Jump, Amber (all TBC from what I can work out as there are abreviations on the kegs).

From 12pm tomorrow.

Given the craft beer side of the bar is a bit up in the air this could be the last time we see these beers at Platform.


----------



## winkle

Gee I hope there is some of that left on Saturday.


----------



## tallie

winkle said:


> Gee I hope there is some of that left on Saturday.



Me too :icon_drool2:


----------



## Shed101

I called last week to see if I could drop in on Saturday and they told me they don't open on Saturdays anymore  

... looking very unlikely that i'll be able to make it on Friday


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> I called last week to see if I could drop in on Saturday and they told me they don't open on Saturdays anymore
> 
> ... looking very unlikely that i'll be able to make it on Friday



Not sure if it would work but if you told them you had say 10 people coming at 12pm they might be able to put one person on the bar......it would be worth a call


----------



## Shed101

Hmmm Rogues leftovers raiding party


----------



## winkle

QABC
Maybe we could leave the money on the fridge


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> QABC
> Maybe we could leave the money on the fridge



Oh that's right, forgot about that. Kegs might leak.......


----------



## time01

so Rogues will be on tap tomorrow?

ill definately pop in for a couple in that case.


----------



## WSC

Yes it's on and so is LC Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Snowdog

Rogues tomorrow? All those you list? Tops! I'll be happy with a couple Yellow Snows... How early I wonder? I can be there at noon.

Not open on Saturdays anymore eh? Good to know. It will save a walk up from Queen Street. Will just head to Archive instead.


----------



## WSC

Get a taste of the Rogue Dead Guy before you part with $8.

It seemed strangely sour to me and others..............



Yellow Snow is massive, Hazelnut Nectar is nuts!!!!


----------



## Snow

The Yellow snow was awesome!

Dead Guy is infected. Hazlenut was kind of strange.... the thinness of the body leads me to believe it too has an infection - kind of like some of my earlier kit brews. The Hazlenut was in your face and gave off a really nice aroma, but the mouthfeel just let the beer sown for me.  

Hope all the others are on for a while.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## WSC

Snow said:


> The Yellow snow was awesome!
> 
> Dead Guy is infected. Hazlenut was kind of strange.... the thinness of the body leads me to believe it too has an infection - kind of like some of my earlier kit brews. The Hazlenut was in your face and gave off a really nice aroma, but the mouthfeel just let the beer sown for me.
> 
> Hope all the others are on for a while.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



I'm sure in the botlle it is quite malty, that was just not there. I tried to tell the guy at the bar, he didn't want know.....


----------



## Snow

WSC said:


> I'm sure in the botlle it is quite malty, that was just not there. I tried to tell the guy at the bar, he didn't want know.....



I have no doubt that the fresh product is awesome. Just a shame we end up with a sub-standard keg. I think the guy behind the bar needs a little more time in the industry...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## The Scientist

I can confirm that if you are assisting with QABC, after the comp the bar will be open and we will be able to sample anything remaining from tonights trading. :icon_drunk: 

:icon_offtopic: Looks like another good reason to come along to help out with the QABC. Seriously though we need as many helpers / stewards as we can get at this stage, its looking a bit light on at the moment. So if anyone is avalible to help out, please come along.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## tallie

The Scientist said:


> I can confirm that if you are assisting with QABC, after the comp the bar will be open and we will be able to sample anything remaining from tonights trading. :icon_drunk:



Woo-hoo! Good to have that confirmed :beer:

See you then,
tallie


----------



## WSC

The Scientist said:


> I can confirm that if you are assisting with QABC, after the comp the bar will be open and we will be able to sample anything remaining from tonights trading. :icon_drunk:
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Looks like another good reason to come along to help out with the QABC. Seriously though we need as many helpers / stewards as we can get at this stage, its looking a bit light on at the moment. So if anyone is avalible to help out, please come along.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TS



Can you judge the Dead Guy and post scores!!!!


----------



## The Scientist

WSC said:


> Can you judge the Dead Guy and post scores!!!!



Hell yeah :beerbang:


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, something was up with the Dead Guy.. tasted quite lemony to me. The Triple, juniper, and Yellow Snow was as good as it was at the Rogue Issaquah brewpub in July though. Good stuff Rogue!


----------



## Snowdog

Oh yeah.. what do you need for help tomorrow?


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> Yeah, something was up with the Dead Guy.. tasted quite lemony to me. The Triple, juniper, and Yellow Snow was as good as it was at the Rogue Issaquah brewpub in July though. Good stuff Rogue!



I think they may have taken the Dead Guy off due to his poor health.....


----------



## The Scientist

Snowdog said:


> Oh yeah.. what do you need for help tomorrow?



Should just be just stewarding of beers to tables and collecting score sheets / cleaning glasses etc... anyone could do it. You may even get to taste some award winning beers along the way :kooi:


----------



## chappo1970

The Scientist said:


> Should just be just stewarding of beers to tables and collecting score sheets / cleaning glasses etc... anyone could do it. You may even get to taste some award winning beers along the way :kooi:




Unfortunately SWMBO has plans for me tomorrow <_< . This is a great event and well worth the effort if you can help out. I did it last year and throughly enjoyed myself. You can't have enough helpers either guys so if you can make it the effort will be worth it. BTW TS if you are struggling PM me and I will see if I can make excuses  "Err sorry hunny have to so to work apparently the job site has caught on fire?"


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Unfortunately SWMBO has plans for me tomorrow <_< . This is a great event and well worth the effort if you can help out. I did it last year and throughly enjoyed myself. You can't have enough helpers either guys so if you can make it the effort will be worth it. BTW TS if you are struggling PM me and I will see if I can make excuses  "Err sorry hunny have to so to work apparently the job site has caught on fire?"



We've already heard that excuse Chap.


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> We've already heard that excuse Chap.




No bullshit this time Brad!  







See I have proof!


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> No bullshit this time Brad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I have proof!


Wholly Crap, sorry to doubt you mate. quick go and get a bucket of water FFS.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Wholly Crap, sorry to doubt you mate. quick go and get a bucket of water FFS.



I didn't know Chappo was working in San Fran.

Was talking to the manager last nite as well, and he's confirmed we've got the bar to ourselves after the judging  The Yellow Snow is pretty darn good.

Edit: Is that the time? Farking!!!


----------



## Snowdog

Tuesday afternoon continued to be Rogue Day. Enjoyed once again the Juniper, Triple, & Yellow Snow.


----------



## WSC

Burleigh Hefe is on too.

A few Harringtons in bottles for $6.50 are worth a try.

You can follow platform on twitter now - @platformbar


----------



## Will88

Current taps

Rogues:

Yellow Snow IPA
Juniper Pale Ale
Triple Jump Pale Ale
Hazelnut Brown Nectar
American Amber Ale

Others:

Burleigh Hef
Monteiths Apple Cider
Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, in a bit different order. I've been loving that Yellow Snow!

Wife wanted to go to the Platform today. I suggested the archive, but we checked the platform, and yes it was closed at 2PM. I will assume the Platform will be colsed every Saturday from now on. I may drop by while I'm not working, but they kind of fallen off the list as far as places to go on a weekend. Fortunately the Archive is consistantly open and has good beer available.


----------



## Shed101

Anyone know what's on ... looks like i'm gonna make it there this arvo. :chug:


----------



## Snowdog

I was there maybe a bit TOO long on Tuesday arvo. the taplist then was:

1. Bridge Roads Briere de Garde
2. Rogue Juniper Pale
3. Rogue Yellow Snow
4. Bridge Roads Australian Pale
5. Cooper's Vintage 2010
6. Burleigh Hef
7. Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout
8. Monteith's Crushed Apple Cider

The Rogue brews were likely toward the end of their run so they may be replaced by something else by now. I heard they would be putting a Bridge Roads black lager on Friday. I may have to take the ride in today for a beer or two being I'll be busy tomorrow and start work on Monday, and doubt the Platform will be open Saturday.


----------



## Will88

Here's the latest Platform Bar tweet posted earlier today:



> Only keg of @NakedNed B2Bomber in Queensland tapped tomorrow before lunch. Beer geeks do not want to miss out on a Double Black Belgian IPA.


----------



## Shed101

last night there was ...

1. Bridge Roads Braggot finished while we there
2. Rogue Juniper Pale finished while we there
3. Rogue Yellow Snow
4. 
5. Cooper's Vintage 2010
6. Burleigh Hef
7. Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout
8. Monteith's Crushed Apple Cider

Braggot was awesome, second one was hard work though.
Yellow snow nice, Hef nice, Vintage a bit over caramelly and didn't go particulalry well after Yellow Snow, but the LC OS was a real improvement on the bottled version


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> last night there was ...
> 
> 1. Bridge Roads Braggot finished while we there
> 2. Rogue Juniper Pale finished while we there
> 3. Rogue Yellow Snow
> 4.
> 5. Cooper's Vintage 2010
> 6. Burleigh Hef
> 7. Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout
> 8. Monteith's Crushed Apple Cider
> 
> Braggot was awesome, second one was hard work though.
> Yellow snow nice, Hef nice, Vintage a bit over caramelly and didn't go particulalry well after Yellow Snow, but the LC OS was a real improvement on the bottled version



Nothing goes well after Yellow Snow.....it's a real palate destroyer!!! I'm getting used to it though.

I'll be going down there at 11.30am today to taste the B2 Bomber for sure.


----------



## Snowdog

I was hoping to be there around noon, but after the job interview I was called and the plumber is supposed to be by between 12:30 & 1:30. Maybe will make it in after that.

Yellow Snow.. mmmm.... . Start with the malty brews before going to this one. It's a realin-your-face IPA! Like Alpha Pale on Cascade hop steroids?


----------



## Shed101

Well I panic drank last night, because they said they were clearing the lines and I didn't want to miss out on anything. As it was the Juniper had gone before I got to try it.

I didn't think Yellow Snow was the hoppiest, and definitely not the most complex IPA I've had, but it's pretty tasty :beer: 

And I couldn't really turn down the free glass of Braggot when they were trying to get rid of the last of it $8 for two glasses of that is pretty damn good value :chug:


----------



## WSC

On tap NOW

1. B2 Bomer
2. White Rabbit White ale
3. Rogue Yellow Snow
4. Mad Brewers Nior Stout
5. BR Bier De Garde - taste like Braggot - not sure about his one
6. Burleigh Hef
7. Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout
8. Monteith's Crushed Apple Cider

Bridge road hoodie is up fro grabs if you buy a B2


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> 5. BR Bier De Garde - taste like Braggot - not sure about his one



Bugger. I wanted to try that last night.


----------



## Will88

Just got back from the Platform...

B2 is quite tasty and definitely worth the trip... not as intense as I was expecting but my only point of comparison is Basha.

I enjoyed the Bier De Garde, not a style I'm very familiar with but it went down quite well.


----------



## Mattese

In an hour I too will sample the delights to be had at the Platform Bar. Unfortunatley I don't work for the Public Service and get loooong Friday lunches...


----------



## bconnery

Mattese said:


> In an hour I too will sample the delights to be had at the Platform Bar. Unfortunatley I don't work for the Public Service and get loooong Friday lunches...


I plan to head down this afternoon too... Sometime around an hour or so...
B2!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Ha da session planned for the Elephant & Wheelbarrow, might swing past the Platform when everyone else bails to go to the Tivoli.


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> Bugger. I wanted to try that last night.



You!



bconnery said:


> I plan to head down this afternoon too... Sometime around an hour or so...
> B2!



and Him!


Gotta get together......................!

Screwy


----------



## Shed101

Screwtop said:


> You!
> 
> 
> 
> and Him!
> 
> 
> Gotta get together......................!
> 
> Screwy



But i'm married


----------



## tallie

Might see some of you by 6 :icon_cheers: 

tallie


----------



## Snowdog

Between all that was going on today I managed to drop in for the hour of 2PM & enjoyed a couple of the B2. Lovely brew!


----------



## bconnery

Screwtop said:


> You!
> 
> 
> 
> and Him!
> 
> 
> Gotta get together......................!
> 
> Screwy



Well I didn't see Shed, I don't think, but I was in, for longer than I'd planned too. 

The B2B was very nice. In a pinch I'd say I preferred the Murray's Belgian IPA Black thing but both great beers to me...

Noir Stout. A Mad Brewer's offering I'd rate. Definite licorice note and a dry finish I enjoyed. 

Yellow Snow IPA. Nice and hoppy, a good beer. 

I didn't have the Biere de Garde tonight but I've enjoyed it before. Nice earthy beer.


----------



## Snowdog

Yellow Snow replaced by Brewdog IPA
Mad Brewer Noir ran out
Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout replaced by Duke Pale


----------



## WSC

October fest

Apologies fro the spelling!!!

erdinger hefe
White Rabbit Wit
Kostrizer swarzbier
Weins(sp) hefe
Schollser Alt
Ficshers Helle
Burleigh Hefe
Monteiths Cider


----------



## Shed101

I might have to need to make a trip into Brissy this Friday in that case... do a little research trip.


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> I might have to need to make a trip into Brissy this Friday in that case... do a little research trip.



Kostrizer swarzbier
Weins(sp) hefe
Schollser Alt

reckon these 3 are the pick


----------



## winkle

The Fischers Helles they had on tap was drinking very well at German Clubs' Octoberfest on the weekend :icon_drunk: .
Schlosser Alt is very good example of an Altbier and Kostritzer Schwarzbier probably defines the style. Weihenstephaner Hefe is great, but I prefer the dunkel. 
Thats a pretty good lineup, pity I've promised to behave myself this week <_< .

_(Mind you the Alt, Helles, Schwarz and Erdinger Hefe are usually on tap at the German club)_


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> pity I've promised to behave myself this week <_< .



:lol: :lol: ....................................good one winkle.


----------



## Shed101

same beers still here as i type! Seems i walked right past wsc as i came in... Next time!


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> same beers still here as i type! Seems i walked right past wsc as i came in... Next time!



Were where you? Say hello next time.

Was a long lunch for me!!!! Had the last Mikeller Single Hop warrior, very nice indeed!


----------



## Mattese

I think I may pop in for a swifty on my way home this arvo... In need of a wee celebratory beverage.


----------



## Shed101

i was told who you are, then turned sound to say hi and saw the back of your head going down the steps! I'll be on the 4pm train... But i'm in here wearing a 'hat with mirrors' until then if anyone's out of work that early... Ok it's a blue cap.


WSC said:


> Were where you? Say hello next time.
> 
> Was a long lunch for me!!!! Had the last Mikeller Single Hop warrior, very nice indeed!


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> i was told who you are, then turned sound to say hi and saw the back of your head going down the steps! I'll be on the 4pm train... But i'm in here wearing a 'hat with mirrors' until then if anyone's out of work that early... Ok it's a blue cap.



Bugger I need to pretend to work until 4pm.....then will be stopping off at GC cellars for german biers and free stein!!!


----------



## Snow

WSC said:


> Bugger I need to pretend to work until 4pm.....then will be stopping off at GC cellars for german biers and free stein!!!



Fancy a quick ale before you go home?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## WSC

ohhhhhh OK, will leave in 10 mins will be there ...wet but about 3.50pm. Is that OK


----------



## Snow

WSC said:


> ohhhhhh OK, will leave in 10 mins will be there ...wet but about 3.50pm. Is that OK



Yeah that's ok. Just remembered I have a meeting down that way  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## WSC

Snow said:


> Yeah that's ok. Just remembered I have a meeting down that way
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Nice, is is pissing down here....freakin sideways!!! Will brave the elements....for beers sake


----------



## WSC

Fischers is OFF.

Fransikaner is ON.


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> Fischers is OFF.
> 
> Fransikaner is ON.



The Fischers was really nice. Let us know how the Fransi is!


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> The Fischers was really nice. Let us know how the Fransi is!


It is a very good German wheat


----------



## WSC

Schwarz beer OFF

Black Giraffe ON


----------



## bconnery

WSC said:


> Black Giraffe


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## WSC

bconnery said:


> :icon_drool2:



It is still very good!!! mixed it with a franziskaner to see what a roast coffee wheat bere would be like...............OK, but not great! Maybe if you could get more banana out of the wheat.


----------



## schooey

Anyone up for a few on Thursday night? Will be in town one night on me pat malone...


----------



## Shed101

schooey said:


> Anyone up for a few on Thursday night? Will be in town one night on me pat malone...



I'll be up at the Ekka for the awards of the 
<h1 class="ha">2010 RNA Royal Queensland Beer Show :icon_chickcheers: </h1>
from 3pm until it's finished, but might need refreshment before I take on the train on the way home ... whenever that might be.


----------



## Snowdog

Bridge Roads Beechwood & Australian Pale is on today, along with the Erdinger Weisse & Franz & Black Giraffe.


----------



## Snow

Anyone heading in for a beer this arvo? I have a function to go to in the valley so was going to pop in for a couple of cleansing ales then catch the train. Probably be there from 5.15 ish

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## WSC

Have not been in for a while but I hear they have S&W Kellerbier on tap.


----------



## Snowdog

I haven't been in for quite some time either now that I'm working and they haven't been open Saturdays.


----------



## Will88

Taps currently look like this:

Burleigh 28 Pale Ale
Stone & Wood Draught
Erdinger Dunkel
JS Pilsner
Stone & Wood Kellerbier
Moneiths Sparkling Ale
Monteiths Cider

Can't remember #8, it wasn't anything remarkable though. The kellerbier is tasting nice, reminds me of my days in Munich.


----------



## Hargie

Will88 said:


> Taps currently look like this:
> 
> Burleigh 28 Pale Ale
> Stone & Wood Draught
> Erdinger Dunkel
> JS Pilsner
> Stone & Wood Kellerbier
> Moneiths Sparkling Ale
> Monteiths Cider
> 
> Can't remember #8, it wasn't anything remarkable though. The kellerbier is tasting nice, reminds me of my days in Munich.




...Thanks Will88, thats about as good a compliment as we could hope for with the kellerbier...we do love our German beers round here.....wait..who am i foolin'?...we love all beers round here.... :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Scott


----------



## MattC

Is it on tap in Byron anywhere Scott? Rails? Northern? Bangalow pub?

Cheers


----------



## Hargie

...G'Day Matt, Kellerbier is on at The Rails, they've had to come back for more and are getting through it very quickly...

Cheers
Scott


----------



## WSC

Burleigh 28 Pale Ale
Stone & Wood Draught
White Rabbit Dark
JS Pilsner
Stone & Wood Kellerbier
Moneiths Sparkling Ale
Monteiths Cider

Coming Soon - Beard and Brau from SA and 4 Degrees Pale Ale (I have an affiliation with both of these, may need to move me to retailer soon!!!!)


----------



## Snowdog

How soon? 

I'll be publiic transporting it home tonight so will be stopping in for a couple or two tonight.


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> How soon?
> 
> I'll be publiic transporting it home tonight so will be stopping in for a couple or two tonight.



Yeah a bit premature...soon is early December, it will be fresh straight from the brewery


----------



## Snowdog

Ah, maybe a month later eh?

Enjoyed some Stone & Wood Draught & Kellerbier last evening, along with a Dark Rabbit.
The bartender girl who did a nice job of service was from my hometown of Seattle!


----------



## WSC

I hear LC single batch Ipa is on now!


----------



## Shed101

i can confirm this is true! And a nice drop too


----------



## argon

Shed101 said:


> i can confirm this is true! And a nice drop too



Is it the same single batch IPA from a couple of months back... 100% cascade version or something else?


----------



## Shed101

argon said:


> Is it the same single batch IPA from a couple of months back... 100% cascade version or something else?



tbh i didn't try the original IPA so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Snowdog

So whats their taplist like this week? And are they still closed Saturdays?


----------



## Shed101

Snowdog said:


> So whats their taplist like this week? And are they still closed Saturdays?



From memory when I was last in - Wed. they had (in no particular order)

LC IPA
S&W Keller
S&W draught
JS Pils
Franziskaner
Burleigh Hef
Monteith's

...mustabeen some others too.

They may not be open, but ask for Ailie (sp?) or ask whoever's at the bar in GC to get you a beer from in the Platform.


----------



## sav

Is platform bar open on new years it wasnt last year

sav


----------



## WSC

sav said:


> Is platform bar open on new years it wasnt last year
> 
> sav


Platform is closed til the 4th or the 10th, not sure exactly.

Archive is open.


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> Platform is closed til the 4th or the 10th, not sure exactly.
> 
> Archive is open.


Platform reopens on the 10th.

The cellars next door have Sierra Nevada pale and a few other new beers.

Also for BYE the have 2002 Moet for only $89.

Enjoy! Happy new years.


----------



## Snowdog

The 10th.. same day I go back to work...

SNPA has been available in good fresh condition at 5th Element all year.


----------



## lczaban

Is it just me, or has the Platform Bar been surpassed as the premier craft beer venue in Queensland? The lineup as I sit on the Chesterfield by the front door is as follows...

Redback 
CPA
S&W Draught/Pacific
LCPA
JS Pilsner
Yak
BB Hef
LC Rogers

What does everyone think???

BTW - it is so much easier to remember this shit when you plug it into a Smartphone with the tap board in front of you


----------



## NickB

Might pop in for a cheeky beer after my final days induction in the city tomorrow, probably around 4-4:30. Anyone who's around who's keen to say g'day, feel free to.

If there's nothing of note will head back to the cheap beers at the work bar.....

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Bump for the Friday drinks crowd


----------



## Shed101

NickB said:


> Bump for the Friday drinks crowd



My arm is twisted. B) Be there a bit after 4.30 with any luck.


----------



## NickB

Done!


----------



## Mattese

Well, I finish my job of three years in about two hours, so I think I may have to pop in and see the lads. I'll be the overdressed guy with the look of uncertainty on his face! I can almost taste it....


----------



## NickB

I'll have my Queensland Rail lanyard on. Plus I'm the one with the dodgy goatee....h34r:


----------



## Shed101

Mattese said:


> I'll be the overdressed guy with the look of uncertainty on his face! I can almost taste it....



That narrows it down to about every other person on a Friday afternoon.

I think you need to be more specific.

For example, I will be wearing a hat with mirrors :huh:


----------



## Shed101

NickB said:


> I'll have my Queensland Rail lanyard on. Plus I'm the one with the dodgy goatee....h34r:



Bloody hell, so you could be anyone other than the overdressed people and the bloke wearing a hat with mirrors :lol:


----------



## Mattese

Got it. QR lanyard with a dodgy goatee...

Job interview this arvo, so cheap suit and freshly shaven. No lanyard...


----------



## NickB

Shed will be wearing the mirrored hat, with matching mirrored spandex 'onesie'... Ahem...


----------



## Shed101

Mattese said:


> Job interview this arvo, so cheap suit and freshly shaven. No lanyard...



That's more like it, now I can just lick the face of everyone wearing a suit until i find the cleanest shave!


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> That's more like it, now I can just lick the face of everyone wearing a suit until i find the cleanest shave!



You've been hanging around Incider far too long.


----------



## sim

Shed101 said:


> That's more like it, now I can just lick the face of everyone wearing a suit until i find the cleanest shave!




...maybe spare me - il be sweaty stubble with dreads on top.

sim


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> You've been hanging around Incider far too long.



I still can't believe we didn't get photographic evidence of that.... Best $1 I ever spend might I add.... 

For anyone still coming I've just arrived. Looks like an event on in the back half of the place, so I'm at a table around near the door to the cellars.

Edit: scratch that looks like all the tables are booked... I'll be in the bar somewhere being dodgy. Or loitering. Or both.
Cheers


----------



## Shed101

NickB said:


> I still can't believe we didn't get photographic evidence of that.... Best $1 I ever spend might I add....
> 
> For anyone still coming I've just arrived. Looks like an event on in the back half of the place, so I'm at a table around near the door to the cellars.
> 
> Edit: scratch that looks like all the tables are booked... I'll be in the bar somewhere being dodgy. Or loitering. Or both.
> Cheers



Great you can get the first round in then. I'll have three of everything, please.


----------



## NickB

Shed101 said:


> Great you can get the first round in then. I'll have three of everything, please.



Ah haha hahahahHHahaha. Ahem. I shouted everyone here the first round already. Just coz you're slow....

Edit: now on the couch around near the cellar door....

PS hurry up or I'll be on the train home before you get here. It's Friday, work has finished...


----------



## DKS

NickB said:


> Might pop in for a cheeky beer after my final days induction in the city tomorrow, probably around 4-4:30. Anyone who's around who's keen to say g'day, feel free to.
> 
> If there's nothing of note will head back to the cheap beers at the work bar.....
> 
> Cheers




Arrh? so what is this work bar you speak of grasshopper?
Do you mean to tell us you are going to spend years in training at the company's expense AND get cheap piss AND not let us in on it?
Nick, Nick ,Nick, tst, tst, tst, if you want to become a tradesman you'll have to act like a tradesman ie; take advantage of every company benefit and loop hole in your work agreement a...n...d ..... invite your mates for cheap piss.  

Daz


----------



## WSC

Platform bar taplist will now be only js and Matilda bay with a few exceptions.

They apparently are sticking to contracted taps. Which means events like 4 degrees pale ale launch and it being on tap again are not likely.

On a positive not stone and wood and burleigh are still on.

The fridges look sad too.

Sad day for Brissy craft beers.


----------



## browndog

WSC said:


> Platform bar taplist will now be only js and Matilda bay with a few exceptions.
> 
> They apparently are sticking to contracted taps. Which means events like 4 degrees pale ale launch and it being on tap again are not likely.
> 
> On a positive not stone and wood and burleigh are still on.
> 
> The fridges look sad too.
> 
> Sad day for Brissy craft beers.



If that's the case, time to look for an alternative venue for the QABC.


----------



## WSC

Think so BD. I'm winning lotto on the weekend. So it will be all sorted!


----------



## winkle

Soo boycott JS and FAT Yakkery beers is now on the cards for all craft beer drinkers.
(a bit pist but the idea is sound) FU MEGAS


----------



## Bribie G

Never was very fond of the Platform Bar anyway- if I'm in town I can get a pint of JS up at the Fourex pub upstairs for half the price, or catch the shuttle bus to the International Hotel. 
Queensland, set our clocks back one hour, set our beer list back fifteen years. 

R.I.P. Platform Bar.


----------



## RdeVjun

Sounds fair to me too, but I prefer SIH for sensible cost anyway, never felt comfortable getting gouged at PB like that.
Damn it though, for a bit of variety I deliberately picked a hotel midway between the two for the whole of next week. TransLink, here I come...


----------



## winkle

Oh well at least you can park at Spring Hill.
I really don't like these tied taps concepts, where's the ACCC?


----------



## Shed101

It is sad indeed that they've chopped out the diversity of beers. But most of the time I go in there, and especially when it's busy (Friday afternoons in particular) it's full of people drinking wine or the cheapest possible beer ($5 Williams). 

Perhaps there weren't enough people buying the unusual stuff. Some of the oktoberfest beers were on the menu well into December. It's a business after all. 

I don't think the prices are really that bad for a city centre boozer attempting to provide some fairly out there beers. Remember the vast majority of 'interesting' beers have to travel a fair way to get here.

Were it my pub and I was squeezed into making the decision they've made I would have a few MB/JS lagers, a few MB/JS ales and just one or two in your face, great big **** off beers subsidised by the majority of people drinking piss. After all, the beer geeks who drag their mates/colleagues into the place can start them off on golden ales, fat yaks and the like, and get all geeky about the crazy shit.

Then i'd label the chalkboard appropriately - a section for ales, lagers and specials ... and THE PRICE. Is it even legal to not display prices?


----------



## NickB

Damn, there goes my excuse to miss the train on a regular basis.... . Damn shame!


----------



## sim

been on the cards for a while now i gather. Shame.

the tied taps at archive bumm me out aswell.

and the new bavarian place has no class for the price you pay.

we need UPRISING!


sim


----------



## NickB

Yet to try the new Brewhouse, so will reserve judgement until then, but yes, we really do need a genuine craft beer venue....

Cheers


----------



## jimmy01

I was in their yesterday, very disappointing. Definitely hard to find a good beer venue in Bris. I was in Sydney CBD/Rocks area a few weeks ago and had a pick of great bars. Red Oak, Belgian, Harts, Bavarian, Lord Nelson, just for starters

why is is taking so long for us to catch up?


----------



## Will88

A moments silence for the death of what was once a great venue to find some uncommon beers.


----------



## Snowdog

That is sad, but I think it was coming after MK left. I hardly went there after they closed Saturdays, and the last time I was in there on a weekday, Alex said something about JS wanting the majority of taps. Usually on weekends we head to Archive, or maybe the Brewhouse.


----------



## browndog

Well here you have it Brewers, killing beer softly the death of the Platform Bar. What a bummer, it seems we live in a country that does not protect consumers from the mega corporations.

-BD


----------



## Bribie G

Brisbane is a graveyard of failed craft brew bars - Oxford Street, the Regatta, Platform Bar, the little pub behind the Mater Hospital that got demolished when they did the expansion - a few of us are going to the International Hotel at Spring Hill tomorrow 4pm if anyone wants to come and hold a wake for the PB.


----------



## Kirko

'Failed' probably isn't the word to use BribieG. Oxford 152 was profitable, but the brewery didn't fit with Woolies plans, so they closed it as they did with the Sail & Anchor if Freo...but look at what S&A is doing this month. It's spectacular. The Regatta is another corporate pub that wanted to have a go and so partnered up with James Squire, but the pub never got its head round having a brewery - they're a clear glass and RTD Uni pub, craft beer isn't their fit. There's definitely room for good beer in Brisbane, but probably not one that sits in a corporate pub structure which looks at the instant cash that contracts provide and not at growing the market or developing something new. The Taphouses are great examples of how it can work, or even The Wheaty in Adelaide. It will come, contracts just make it harder.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Kirko said:


> 'Failed' probably isn't the word to use BribieG. Oxford 152 was profitable, but the brewery didn't fit with Woolies plans, so they closed it as they did with the Sail & Anchor if Freo...but look at what S&A is doing this month. It's spectacular. The Regatta is another corporate pub that wanted to have a go and so partnered up with James Squire, but the pub never got its head round having a brewery - they're a clear glass and RTD Uni pub, craft beer isn't their fit. There's definitely room for good beer in Brisbane, but probably not one that sits in a corporate pub structure which looks at the instant cash that contracts provide and not at growing the market or developing something new. The Taphouses are great examples of how it can work, or even The Wheaty in Adelaide. It will come, contracts just make it harder.



I'm thinking that a northside, suburban (but easily accessed by a major arterial) brewpub would be fantastic. Market, in much the same way as cafes are marketed as being a place to sit down for an expertly constructed beverage. Might bring in some pretentious wannabe gentry, but that would at least pay the bills. Maybe have a "sophisticated" part, and a regular ol' pub part. Good mix of snobs and tradies. There is a bucketload of construction (airport link tunnel for starters) workers who'd love a place to sit down and have a beer, and a fairly large middle class who want to feel sophisticated.

Maybe, at least, part of the issue is that a great number of these places are in the city or city fringe, and people who live in the populated suburbs don't necessarily want to come into the city, plus they are competing with other bog-standard pubs, fake irish pubs and the like for the punter's money. It's interesting that brewhouse didn't choose a city location when they relocated. Competing with other profitable contract pubs run by the two majors, plus the fact that there is a perception of night life violence turns away connoisseurs and people wanting a decent pint, rather than fizzy malt beverage to get them drunk.

Even the Bavarian has great beer, but is so unbelievably pretentious that I really couldn't be stuffed going there. Same goes now for the Belgian Beer Cafe. I can walk from work there, but choose not to.

I definately think there is a market there, though. Good beer is experiencing a surge. A city of 2 million has enough scope to have a sizeable (therefore profitable) market. Someone needs the passion, courage and commercial ability to make it happen (and hang on in the vital first 12 months).

Not saying I have all (or even any) of the answers, just some thoughts.

Goomba


----------



## argon

As much as the news of the Platform Bar contracting it's taps is upsetting for CBD drinkers, I think this is good news for the Brewhouse, Archive, SIH and German Club who are somewhat independent and on the fringe. (to clarify Brewhouse did want a CBD location, but when the Clarence Corner became available for freehold, Michelle and Grant jumped at it to... hopefully with the foresight to set up something unique... believe me i'm working on it h34r: )

As for the CBD the part of town, around Riverside, is the key catchment for corporate Brisbane and the 5pm Friday crowd (Pig and Whistle, Bavarian, and even up to Belgian Beer Cafe on Mary Street). However leasing space down there is prohibitively expensive, hence why you pay $30 a litre at the Belgian, even for a BUL Stella.

Honestly i can't see anywhere within the CBD that will ever be able to sustain a boutique beer bar. With the current attitude of drinkers in this town. The fringe is where the market will expand... in time.


----------



## bconnery

argon said:


> As much as the news of the Platform Bar contracting it's taps is upsetting for CBD drinkers, I think this is good news for the Brewhouse, Archive, SIH and German Club who are somewhat independent and on the fringe. (to clarify Brewhouse did want a CBD location, but when the Clarence Corner became available for freehold, Michelle and Grant jumped at it to... hopefully with the foresight to set up something unique... believe me i'm working on it h34r: )
> 
> As for the CBD the part of town, around Riverside, is the key catchment for corporate Brisbane and the 5pm Friday crowd (Pig and Whistle, Bavarian, and even up to Belgian Beer Cafe on Mary Street). However leasing space down there is prohibitively expensive, hence why you pay $30 a litre at the Belgian, even for a BUL Stella.
> 
> Honestly i can't see anywhere within the CBD that will ever be able to sustain a boutique beer bar. With the current attitude of drinkers in this town. The fringe is where the market will expand... in time.


Maybe, but to me it is bad news for drinkers. 
The brewhouse is kind of on my way home, but I find the beer retains the inconsistency it has always had, and the food when I went there the other week wasn't great. The price list was out of date and mushy peas and frozen peas don't even come close to being the same thing...
Archive I enjoy and it is right near my wife's work but they stock Australian beers only. That's commendable in many ways, and I enjoy tasting the likes of Murray's, Holgate etc. on tap, but that means no Rogue, no Renaissance, no Epic, and so on...
SIH is only its beer, which is nice, but that still isn't the variety I crave...
The German Club is brilliant but again isn't the most accessible place. 

If a bar the likes of the Platform opened somewhere on the fringe that would be great, but I don't see a ready replacement out of the places that are there currently. 

To be honest I'm a little despairing of the possibility of somewhere like the Taphouse appearing in Brisbane for a long time. 
Archive might appear to be similar but my understanding is that they have a large company behind them, they aren't really a little independent operator, and therefore have some backing to get away from the contracts.
I'm not sure we will get something of the sort we might crave without a change to licensing laws in QLD, let alone the attitude of drinkers here.


----------



## Kirko

One of the things that limits the growth of beer bars and makes contracts easier for publicans to choose is people aren't willing to pay a premium for premium, small batch beer. They bring the same mindset to craft beer as they do to heavily subsidised beer from the big brewers. It is the age-old problem. We know instinctively that $1 a litre milk from Coles is bad for dairy farming and will lead to less competition and that we're paying for it somewhere else but we buy it because there's a short-term financial benefit to us doing it. There is longer term value (both in immediate flavour gratification terms and longer term vibrancy of the industry) in spending 9 or 10 dollars on a beer from Murray's or any other craft beer than 7 or 8 dollars on a Stella, but too often we choose the latter and complain about the price of the former.


----------



## Bribie G

A couple of years ago there was a plan B to reopen the Brewhouse at the old Sandgate Post Office building, but I guess that would have been just too far out of town. I wonder how a place in the Portside / Newstead / Hamilton area would go - they recently demolished the bogan drive through and built a new Dans so clearly it's perceived as an area where grog connoisseurs gather, plus the passing trade and access to a heap of near-inner-city population.


----------



## Kirko

Hadn't heard about the Sandgate proposal, I reckon it would be a pretty good spot looking at future growth...


----------



## Paul H

I think possibly the best we can hope for is a hybrid, a mix of of megaswill & craftbrewed taps. Toowoomba have done it with the Spotted Cow, I don't see why the concept can't work in Brisbane. Without having seen or intimate knowledge of the contracts I can't see how they would preclude any independent taps. I would have thought any of that restriction could fall under the ACCC in some form.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jayse

I wonder how hard they tried to keep what they had or wether they just bent over the second they were asked/told or was there absolutely nothing they could do?
If someone did just bow down and didn't try his or her damned hardest to work out something better, or simply is just taking the easy way out, then I hope that person is also stuck behind the bar on a friday night, with a bar full of loud annoying mainstream swill drinkers and there wine guzzling partners, run of their feet serving people who you couldn't care less about.


----------



## argon

Paul H said:


> I think possibly the best we can hope for is a hybrid, a mix of of megaswill & craftbrewed taps. Toowoomba have done it with the Spotted Cow, I don't see why the concept can't work in Brisbane. Without having seen or intimate knowledge of the contracts I can't see how they would preclude any independent taps. I would have thought any of that restriction could fall under the ACCC in some form.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




Yep that's definitely the model that is sustainable. However as a business it'd be fairly difficult to have a tap with independent on it, then be offered a contract by the big boys for exclusive use of it.


----------



## BrenosBrews

Popped into the Platform bar for a few beers last time I was in Brisbane, shame to hear it's no longer being run in the same way.

But I'm confused, isn't a tap contract usually with one OR the other brewery? Cookie has a rotating free tap and the rest are CUB beers.

It took a big investment/risk for The Local Taphouse to do what they have done but it certainly has paid off. Maybe Ross can expand his empire and open a craftbeer bar?


----------



## Paul H

argon said:


> Yep that's definitely the model that is sustainable. However as a business it'd be fairly difficult to have a tap with independent on it, then be offered a contract by the big boys for exclusive use of it.



<Cover my arse>.. It was alleged to me that the last thing that one of the big two (supermarkets who own pubs) want to see is drinkers in a public bar. For them it is out of their comfort zone & has far more risks than they are prepared to accept. That's why the fishing, pool & darts associated with these pubs are no longer. 
It was alleged by a person was running one of these pubs when they introduced "pourage rights" staff were told when a patron asked for a rum & coke & didn't specifically request a Bundy & coke they were to be supplied with a Cougar Rum (who had pourage rights) & cola. Well you could imagine the uproar when some of the regulars received a rum other that Bundy. The person who alleged this then advised the staff to confirm with the patron what rum they would like, with the overwhelming response being Bundy rum. This allegedly was frowned upon by an area supervisior who obviously had never delt with an angry bundy drinker.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> A couple of years ago there was a plan B to reopen the Brewhouse at the old Sandgate Post Office building, but I guess that would have been just too far out of town. I wonder how a place in the Portside / Newstead / Hamilton area would go - they recently demolished the bogan drive through and built a new Dans so clearly it's perceived as an area where grog connoisseurs gather, plus the passing trade and access to a heap of near-inner-city population.



AFAIK plan B was defeated by a biding war (and potential heritage renovation costs). Pity because it'd have been a good day trip out by train. 
I still think a brewpub at Redcliffe with water views would make a go of it - but Campbell hasn't won lotto yet h34r:


----------



## Snow

jayse said:


> I wonder how hard they tried to keep what they had or wether they just bent over the second they were asked/told or was there absolutely nothing they could do?
> If someone did just bow down and didn't try his or her damned hardest to work out something better, or simply is just taking the easy way out, then I hope that person is also stuck behind the bar on a friday night, with a bar full of loud annoying mainstream swill drinkers and there wine guzzling partners, run of their feet serving people who you couldn't care less about.


Spot on Jayse. This is exactly what happened at the Platform Bar. Once Matt left, the current bar manager didn't have the sophistication, nous or drive to take what had already won Queensland's best small beer bar and raise it to greater heights. Instead, she went down the contract tap option and stuffed the golden goose with a Fat Yak. Last time I was there, she was serving swill drinkers and wine guzzlers.

- Snow


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

BribieG said:


> A couple of years ago there was a plan B to reopen the Brewhouse at the old Sandgate Post Office building, but I guess that would have been just too far out of town. I wonder how a place in the Portside / Newstead / Hamilton area would go - they recently demolished the bogan drive through and built a new Dans so clearly it's perceived as an area where grog connoisseurs gather, plus the passing trade and access to a heap of near-inner-city population.



It's been there a little longer than "recently". It's been at least a couple of years. About the same time ALH took over some smaller companies and branded everything BWS (which Dan's was for a while).

I now live equidistant between Dans Chermside, DFO airport and Hammo.

Great.

Goomba


----------



## bconnery

Paul H said:


> <Cover my arse>.. It was alleged to me that the last thing that one of the big two (supermarkets who own pubs) want to see is drinkers in a public bar. For them it is out of their comfort zone & has far more risks than they are prepared to accept. That's why the fishing, pool & darts associated with these pubs are no longer.
> It was alleged by a person was running one of these pubs when they introduced "pourage rights" staff were told when a patron asked for a rum & coke & didn't specifically request a Bundy & coke they were to be supplied with a Cougar Rum (who had pourage rights) & cola. Well you could imagine the uproar when some of the regulars received a rum other that Bundy. The person who alleged this then advised the staff to confirm with the patron what rum they would like, with the overwhelming response being Bundy rum. This allegedly was frowned upon by an area supervisior who obviously had never delt with an angry bundy drinker.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


<off colour off topic>
Strictly speaking Paul you failed to close your <Cover my arse> tag so it could be argued your arse is still uncovered and open...
</off colour off topic> (see what I did there  ...)


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> <off colour off topic>
> Strictly speaking Paul you failed to close your <Cover my arse> tag so it could be argued your arse is still uncovered and open...
> </off colour off topic> (see what I did there  ...)


He's always liked to live dangerously.


----------



## bconnery

Snow said:


> Spot on Jayse. This is exactly what happened at the Platform Bar. Once Matt left, the current bar manager didn't have the sophistication, nous or drive to take what had already won Queensland's best small beer bar and raise it to greater heights. Instead, she went down the contract tap option and stuffed the golden goose with a Fat Yak. Last time I was there, she was serving swill drinkers and wine guzzlers.
> 
> - Snow



While I don't know the full story I seem to remember that the pub went under new ownership as of last year so it may not have been the manager who had the say.


----------



## Paul H

bconnery said:


> <off colour off topic>
> Strictly speaking Paul you failed to close your <Cover my arse> tag so it could be argued your arse is still uncovered and open...
> </off colour off topic> (see what I did there  ...)



<Recover my arse>

:lol: 

Paul


----------



## winkle

What Brisbane needs is one (or a chain of) these debacle.
Simple and trendy.


----------



## lock

XXXX Gold in the fridge and Coopers Pale Ale on tap.

Now while I like Coopers Pale Ale, it's not really in keeping with what I would have expected at the Platform Bar.

Other taps:

Stone and Wood Draught Ale
Cider (dunno which one)
LCPA
James Squire Pilsner
Burleigh Hef

I've erased the others from my memory.

XXXX Gold in the fridge! FFS!


----------



## Snowdog

Coopers & LCPA on tap ... with Burleigh Hef & Stone & Wood ... could be worse.

Are they still using those 'schmiddy' glasses and charging $6-10 a pop?


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> What Brisbane needs is one (or a chain of) these debacle.
> Simple and trendy.


I've been there. It was quite good. Filled in some time on the night that the Wig & Pen was closed anyway...


----------



## ///

We made the decision at Harts that we will never sign a contract. That was easy. a) we coughed up big $$'s to refurb the taps. B) we are an independent beast c) if you need a contract to buy beer then it aint a good relationship to start with. 

Not signing a contract means that we cannot have access to several small craft brands of big companies. That is personally disappointing; I'd love to have some of the beer made by brewers i have (gulp) known for almost 20 years when they were still a home brewer like me and had a beer with at Clovelly ESB (i still brew at home.. booyah).

With such a large swell of popularity of beer in general at the platform bar, it is a shame that common sense has not ruled the day. Pull the strings in on the contract, kill the diversity of the bar and people might, second gulp, drink wine or spirits. Glad if this is the case that Harts is the only pub selling beer in Sydney without a contract to one of the nazi-big boys .... vote 1 pubs saying no to contracts .... and +2 .. and +3 ...

Scottty


----------



## Bribie G

Well, What's on at the Platform Bar - Brissy

We know known what's on, maybe RIP for this thread


----------



## lock

Snowdog said:


> Coopers & LCPA on tap ... with Burleigh Hef & Stone & Wood ... could be worse.
> 
> Are they still using those 'schmiddy' glasses and charging $6-10 a pop?



Yeah it could be worse but it has been a hell of a lot better. Not sure of the prices as I got food included in my shout.


----------



## WSC

I know from my discussions the decision was not the managers.

Platform management have been very supportive of my beer and other small and large independent brewers. The night we had in Dec was one of their biggest events from a bar takings point of view.

If a pub is owned by someone who is not passionate about craft beer the mighty dollar will win out over a manager that want to support craft beer.

Platform was good while it lasted.


----------



## WSC

I just went to platform and there is still a pulse!

Had little creatures marzen, s&w and an aged keg of coopers sparkling. Was even some talk of a beery event later in the year.

As much as it hurts to see the taps tied up its better than most bars in the cbd.


----------



## Snowdog

What were the restof the taps? James Squire?

Yeah, it's better than most still, but since I never get up there during the week, and it's always closed on weekends, I just opt for bus 199 and head to Archive.


----------



## Bribie G

I refuse to drink Schmiddies which are a complete rip off, so apart from special occasion's like WSC's do, I've not frequented the place much. The one time I did meet up for a drink there I reckon I could have brewed better ales with one hand tied behind my back. Actually probably wrong there, it's probably quite hard to brew orange-coloured frozen chill hazed Amarillo - infested stuff then charge myself $20 a litre to drink it


----------



## DKS

BribieG said:


> I refuse to drink Schmiddies which are a complete rip off, so apart from special occasion's like WSC's do, I've not frequented the place much. The one time I did meet up for a drink there I reckon I could have brewed better ales with one hand tied behind my back. Actually probably wrong there, it's probably quite hard to brew orange-coloured frozen chill hazed Amarillo - infested stuff then charge myself $20 a litre to drink it



For those interested Ill drop into Brewhouse tomorrow and post what is on tap. Seems the best of Brisbane is on the South side of town these days. Achive, Brewhouse, German Club.
Daz


----------



## Bribie G

Well the Platform Bar is no more, as the Platform Bar that is. I stuck my head through the door and see that it's now officially "The Platform *Cafe*" and there were several power dressed ladies in there eating salads and I'm sure I saw my aunty Maude with a floral hat munching on Scones and jam. Didn't check the taps, went next door to the main bar and had a pint of Stella. Italian guy started talking to me so I went outside and drank the Stella there, guy followed me out and sat beside me - obviously looking for a Daddy Bear.  - but I couldn't oblige as I had to get the train. 
As first beer of the day the Stella wasn't too bad, they sneak some Saaz in there and nice clean bittering etc - easily up there with the likes of Henninger / Oettinger which was a surprise that they have held the quality of the original BUL over the years. 

Vale PB.


----------



## Shed101

... and then just as you got on the train they changed the sign to the Platform Boozer, turned the music off, spun the bar around to reveal 100 taps of the finest beers all at $3 a pint and served at temperatures appropriate to their style, with free bar snacks. 


The opium's wearing off now. :mellow:


----------



## DKS

You're a sick pup shed.  
Daz


----------



## WSC

I just stuck my head in 10mins ago.

Had the usual beers:

Coopers pale
S&w
White rabbit
Cider
Hoegaarden
Few others I can't remember.

Went next door and bought mop brew dark ale, innis and gunn and a bishops finger.


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> ... and then just as you got on the train they changed the sign to the Platform Boozer, turned the music off, spun the bar around to reveal 100 taps of the finest beers all at $3 a pint and served at temperatures appropriate to their style, with free bar snacks.



Not to mention the " Happy hour - pints of Landlord $2 with free pork scratchings!"

h34r:


----------



## Snowdog

WSC said:


> At Chappos request here is what is going on at the Platform Bar:
> 
> Squire Amber
> Fat Yak Pale Ale
> Hoegaarden
> Squire Golden
> Little Creatures Bright Ale
> LCPA
> Squire Pilsner
> Stone and Wood Draught



Dropped in for a lunch beer last week and the Platform tap-list was somewhat similar to the one posted to open this thread back in '09 Taps as follows:

Bulimers Pear Cider
Cooper's Extra Stout
Stone & Wood Pacific
Mad Brewers Noir Stout
Little Creatures Rogers
Fat Yak
James Squire Amber
Hoegaarden

They got rid of the schmiddy and served up my Mad Brewers Noir Stout in a 425ml Schooner glass for the price of the old schmiddy ($6.80) There was pints available.
Not a terrible selection, but definitely not like what it was or could have been.


----------



## Shed101

No one's mentioned this for a while... last time I was in the taps were still mainstream-ish, but the fridge was where the action was at:

Feral, Sierra Nevada, various other good options I can't recall right now.


----------



## MarkBastard

Wait, this place is still going? I went there once and it was all shut up, and it looked like it only opened for functions?


----------



## NickB

I work about 200m away, and it's still open. They seem to focus on coffees these days, but do have some craft beers on. Nothing really outstanding though.

Cheers


----------



## Snowdog

How much is a bottle of Feral Hop Hog there I wonder? It's $8 at 5th Element, and $13 at Archive.... curious.



Other than special events, the only time I ever went to the Platform was on random Saturday afternoons with my wife, or a weekday afternoon if I had the day off, or if I happened to use the train on my commute home from work. Even when they advertised they were open Saturdays, half the time they weren't due to either private functions or just plain closed. Nowadays, if I have a day off during the week, I usually do the crawl from the Brewhouse to the 5th Element to the Archive. Now with Bitter Suite added to the mix, I may try starting there and may get off the 199 and see what's up at the Platform before heading to Archive. Wish I had a day off coming up


----------



## Bribie G

Last time I walked past (couldn't drink, I was on my way back to work after a curry with RdeVjun) it was proudly calling itself "The Platform Cafe". 
Sad
And it used to be so busy in the evenings there, especially on WSC's night it was like a Pommy Pub after a United match just chucked out B)


----------



## The Giant

I just booked it for my 30th in a few weeks. As far as all their info and everything it is still known as the Platform Bar.

The functions chick advised if there is anything in one bar or the other they can make sure its in the fridge or on tap for my 30th if I wanted so pretty happy with that. Plus no min spend! Which is very good considering i get the whole bar to myself on a Sat night.

I wanted to do the Archive but they only had that room to the side which they reckon they can get 60 people (that might be a tough ask) and wanted $3k min spend and I only had it for 7-10pm which was a shame.

I'll let you know how it all pans out then!


----------



## MarkBastard

It's a shame they can't just put their craft beer on tap in their main bar. The main area is a much better pub IMO.


----------



## WSC

Bribie G said:


> Last time I walked past (couldn't drink, I was on my way back to work after a curry with RdeVjun) it was proudly calling itself "The Platform Cafe".
> Sad
> And it used to be so busy in the evenings there, especially on WSC's night it was like a Pommy Pub after a United match just chucked out B)


those were the days hey Bribie!


----------



## Snowdog

Bribie G said:


> Last time I walked past (couldn't drink, I was on my way back to work after a curry with RdeVjun) it was proudly calling itself "The Platform Cafe".
> 
> Sad
> 
> And it used to be so busy in the evenings there, especially on WSC's night it was like a Pommy Pub after a United match just chucked out B)




That was the shindig last december wasn't it. I missed it unfortunately. That sort of ended up being the old Platform's draught swan song party.


----------



## Shed101

Had a Roger's in here last week. The word is Big Dipper will be on when the Roger's finishes.

Sorry, when I say 'the word' I mean the barman told me. :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete

Can't quite recall what we had whilst waiting for the train on Friday arvo (Big Day :drinks: ) but distinctly remember the beer list being very ordinary & nowhere near the Platform Bar of old.  
Inserting big plug for The bitter Suite. :super: 
Definitely going back ASAP.

TP


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> Can't quite recall what we had whilst waiting for the train on Friday arvo (Big Day :drinks: ) but distinctly remember the beer list being very ordinary & nowhere near the Platform Bar of old.
> Inserting big plug for The bitter Suite. :super:
> Definitely going back ASAP.
> 
> TP




I second that, Bitter Suite ambience suited me. Ask for Perrin she is great (French Mademoiselle), loves beer chat and is very easy on the eye. 

Screwy


----------



## Shed101

Screwtop said:


> I second that, Bitter Suite ambience suited me. Ask for Perrin she is great (French Mademoiselle), loves beer chat and is very easy on the eye.
> 
> Screwy



Sounds like Bitter Suite is a a good bet ... unfortunately it's not right next to the station like Platform so god only knows when i'll get there.


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> Sounds like Bitter Suite is a a good bet ... unfortunately it's not right next to the station like Platform so god only knows when i'll get there.



Too easy for us SCRUBS mate: Train to Central, short walk to the RiverCat at Eagle St, get off at New Farm Park & then a short stroll to Bitter Suite.
109 Buz around the corner takes you to Archive if that is your want?

TP


----------



## Shed101

TidalPete said:


> Too easy for us SCRUBS mate: Train to Central, short walk to the RiverCat at Eagle St, get off at New Farm Park & then a short stroll to Bitter Suite.
> 109 Buz around the corner takes you to Archive if that is your want?
> 
> TP



Well mate in 30 years time i'll give it a go then - when my missus wants me out of the house. As it is i'm gone 13 hours a day  so no spare time to ogle barmaids visit the finer establishments in town :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> Well mate in 30 years time i'll give it a go then - when my missus wants me out of the house. As it is i'm gone 13 hours a day so no spare time to ogle barmaids visit the finer establishments in town



You forget that I'm retired Graham & have more time on my hands than I know what to do with.    
Looking for a house painter ATM who will work for beer.  

TP


----------



## Snowdog

TidalPete said:


> Too easy for us SCRUBS mate: Train to Central, short walk to the RiverCat at Eagle St, get off at New Farm Park & then a short stroll to Bitter Suite.
> 109 Buz around the corner takes you to Archive if that is your want?
> 
> TP



.... or Train to Central, have a Stone & Wood at the Platform if they're open to get started, then take an even shorter walk across Ann Street and through ANZAC Park to Adelaide Street. Then:

*1. For Bitter Suite*, step to the right to catch the *199* bus eastbound to Merthyr Road (that's when the bus takes a hard left off Brunswick).
Get off at the stop just past James/Lamington Street (2nd or 3rd stop on Merthyr?). Walk a block down Lamington Street & cross Welsby Street to the Bitter Suite door.

*2. For Archive*, cross Adelaide Street and catch the *199* bus westbound and get off at the door (2nd stop after the bus takes a soft left onto Boundary Street.

Return trips to Grand Central are in reverse order.


----------



## TidalPete

There ARE various ways to get to Bitter Suite Snowdog but the above suits me best.  
In the foreseeable future I'm giving Archive a miss on my big city days out & staying at Bitter Suite MUCH longer before departing to a secret destination in town for a few quick ones prior to jumping on the train home.

Clem Jones did a lot for Brisbane but the worst thing he ever did was to scrap the trams. :angry: Only use Brissy buses if I have to. PITA environmentaly they are.

With the Sunshine Coast being the poor cousin of the Gold Coast public transport-wise (& indeed many other ways) I need to plan my day in Brissy to the minute for maximum beer exposure & as there is nothing open beer-wise when train arrives Central around 8.40AM I find a nice CityCat ride suits me just fine & when combined with the stroll over New Farm Park gets me to Bitter Suite spot on opening time. :super: 

TP


----------



## Snowdog

'tis cool. Was just throwing that out there as a viable option, being a recent foreigner immigrant not knowing or caring about past political transit dealings that got the city to where it is today. On the surface it seems like a lot longer walk to get from Central to the Eagle Street pier, but a good walk is always good.


----------



## TidalPete

Snowdog said:


> but a good walk is always good.



Only about 10 minutes Snowdog but everything helps when trying to diminish the beer gut.  :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------

